# Superbox Discussion - Spoilers



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

This thread is to discuss Memebox Superboxes!​


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

The first Banilla box.


----------



## migasa (Apr 28, 2014)

Superbox #1


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm getting the anti-aging box via DHL today.

I'll let you know what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'm getting the anti-aging box via DHL today.
> 
> I'll let you know what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didnt order that one! So i'd love to see whats in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Apr 28, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'm getting the anti-aging box via DHL today.
> 
> I'll let you know what's in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't wait.


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Just recieved Superbox #6. Holy crap guys!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 28, 2014)

So... superboxes are great if they are non-branded!

That super plumping gel is interesting to me because I already have a pot of the moisturizer!

I'm so glad it has an eye cream. That is my worst area. XD

I will use everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

ooh that looks good box, i did think but i decided not to get this one, great box for all that bought the anti ageing box


----------



## OiiO (Apr 28, 2014)

All of these boxes look fantastic, thanks for sharing! I'm drooling over that anti-aging superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought my first Superbox recently (the snail box), and I can only hope it's half as good as the anti-aging box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

I almost bought the Anti-Aging twice, but passed it up. Im kinda glad i didnt buy it, I usually just use moisturizers and Retinol, which my skin is happy with. The box looks nice though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get around to using it all lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

OMG the Anti-Aging Box is FANTASTIC!!!!!

Thank you @@cherricelle for posting!

I can't wait to get mine. I have something coming via DHL today but not sure what it is.

Now I am rethinking the superboxes, I agree the non-branded Superboxes are fabulous.

May need to buy more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hope you get around to using it all lol


Used 3 of them today and my face has never felt better. That BIFID Essence is a dream &lt;3


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> Used 3 of them today and my face has never felt better. That BIFID Essence is a dream &lt;3


That's great to know. Which other of the products did you try so far?


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's great to know. Which other of the products did you try so far?


I tried the Elisha Coy sunscreen and the Snail Eye Cream. Both are absolutely lovely. Used all those three as my skin care products for today and my usually super oily face has been miraculously matte.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> I tried the Elisha Coy sunscreen and the Snail Eye Cream. Both are absolutely lovely. Used all those three as my skin care products for today and my usually super oily face has been miraculously matte.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fantastic! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 28, 2014)

That Bifida is supposed to be amazing!  I didn't get this box but I'm so glad it was a good one!!  After some lackluster branded boxes, this was good to see!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Missha Superbox SPOILERS:

[SIZE=medium]*SPOILER #1 - M SIGNATURE REAL COMPLETE BB CREAM ($16)*
We are including BB cream which is the legendary item from MISSHA! BB cream comes in one shade, light beige. It is suitalbe for wide range of skin complexion. The most amazing thing about this BB cream is that you can simply use it as daily makeup, and it can also be applied before foundation to even out the skin complexion or after foundation as concealer depending on your skin complexion!

*SPOILER #2 - SUPER AQUA* *ULTRA WATERFUL CREAM ($34)*
This ultra-hydrating cream is again one of Missha's all-time best sellers. It's packed with mineral water and extracts from desert plants &amp; flowers to offer three levels of tight moisturizing care - locking up the upper layer of your skin to prevent dehydration, absorbing deeply into every corner of your skin, and storing up moisture &amp; nutrition from within your skin.[/SIZE]


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 29, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> The makeup box (the first one)
> 
> 
> 
> 20140423_111029.jpg


OOOOOOHH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!

that is such a good box! How much was it?


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> OOOOOOHH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!
> 
> that is such a good box! How much was it?


39$ USD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wait, is that the SB 5 or the Makeup Edition?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 29, 2014)

yes is this the super box , i ordered both but it looks like a super box and not the make up memebox,


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 39$ USD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wait, is that the SB 5 or the Makeup Edition?


It's SB 5 :wub:


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 29, 2014)

That's the Burst of Color one??  I remember I contacted customer service about that to ask what that even meant and she said something like it was going to be full of bright, adventurous colors!  I was thinking that meant it was going to have green lipstick and cerulean blue eyeshadow or something!  I'm glad it didnt!

That box looks seriously wonderful!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to get the three new superboxes they emailed about so badly, but it's not letting the free shipping code work! I have over $70 worth, with all three boxes, in my cart too.


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 1, 2014)

The free shipping over $70 is only for the memeshop products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not memeboxes sadly


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 1, 2014)

all 3 new super boxes sold out over night , that was quick, looking forward to mine and intrigues to the night time contents.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I want to get the three new superboxes they emailed about so badly, but it's not letting the free shipping code work! I have over $70 worth, with all three boxes, in my cart too.


Only works for the meme products adding the memebox's does not count for the 70$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 2, 2014)

Just have my free from oil and troubles box and luckybox4 delivered!

So spoilers for you all ladies 

Free from oil and troubles memebox:











Luckybox4:










I only have an iPhone around to take the pics, so sorry for the blurry image!


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 2, 2014)

awesome! thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiLy07 (May 2, 2014)

Wow thankyou for the spoilers Cherii. Im excited to get my LB4 now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (May 2, 2014)

i got my tonymoly box today, it was super fast with express shipping!


----------



## amidea (May 2, 2014)

got my tonymoly box!  but... how do i upload pictures?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

amidea said:


> i got my tonymoly box today, it was super fast with express shipping!


mines is still at incheon


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 2, 2014)

amidea said:


> got my tonymoly box!  but... how do i upload pictures?


Me too! I've been trying to figure that out as well...aren't those packages from the Tonymoly box to due for? They are adorable!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 2, 2014)

Yay! I figured out how to post pics! lol this is the TonyMoly box


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

omg im so happy with the tony moly box 4 things i hoped for, now for it to get its arse out of incheon to the uk.thanks for the spoilers,


----------



## cheriii (May 2, 2014)

Wow the Tony Moly box is quite good actually! Certainly one of the better branded superbox IMO (looking at you, TFS Superbox...)


----------



## amidea (May 2, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Me too! I've been trying to figure that out as well...aren't those packages from the Tonymoly box to due for? They are adorable!


they are, everything is so cute!  i swear anything could be in them and i'd be happy


----------



## stawbewii (May 2, 2014)

Tonymoly box really looks good! The bunny mist is something i've always wanted to get! Too bad i didn't order this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Chau (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post. Glad I found this forum...don't feel too alone being addicted to Memeboxes.

Thought I'd share what I got today.

Superbox 6 Anti-aging, Superbox 7 Banila Co. and Meme Hair &amp; Body.

Don't think SB 7 has been posted yet, so I'll attach it here.

Not too impressed with this at first glance...five products: eyeliner, eyeshadow on a stick, BB cream, pore essence and some highlighting product with a built-in brush. Will have to test these out.


----------



## Nina Chau (May 2, 2014)

got superbox 6 and 7 today. Will be getting superbox 9 on Monday. Posted pics of SB 7 on spoiler thread


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post. Glad I found this forum...don't feel too alone being addicted to Memeboxes.
> 
> ...


thank you for posting! Hope you enjoy your boxes. SuperBox 6 and the Hair &amp; Body box are both pretty spectacular.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Yay! I figured out how to post pics! lol this is the TonyMoly box


This box looks beyond adorable! love love love the packaging. Let us know what you think of the products.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 3, 2014)

The Tonymoly box has so many cute things in it!


----------



## veritazy (May 3, 2014)

Is that a bb cream in the o&amp;t box? so much love~ yay!  :wub:

Tonymoly one looks good too~ I'm so excited~


----------



## justamerelurker (May 3, 2014)

Woah that tonymoly box isn't bad at all!


----------



## Taleez (May 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see what people got in the Snail Superbox. I regret waiting so long making up my mind on that one. I missed out, but I still want to know what was in it so I can check out some products.


----------



## justamerelurker (May 4, 2014)

Superbox Anti Ageing kit spoiler! (Not my photos)

http://www.oninstagram.com/photo/memebox-superbox-antiageingkit-712242224613834627_4517318

http://www.oninstagram.com/photo/memebox-anti-aging-superbox-memebox-skincare-beautybox-koreanskincare-skincare-korea-bella-710532344631051253_37727607

Instagram is a great place to check for spoilers xD


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

MEMEBOX SB 5#







MEMEBOX SB #7






MEMEBOX BY BANILA CO.






MEMEBOX  LB #3


----------



## LisaLeah (May 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Received 7 BOXES Today, took me forever to open up all of them, sorry for the large pics.
> 
> MEMEBOX LB #4
> 
> ...


Wow!!! What an insanely fabulous mail day you had! 7 boxes of pure happiness!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow!!! What an insanely fabulous mail day you had! 7 boxes of pure happiness!


Lol Yea, pretty overwhelming to say the least.


----------



## flushblush (May 6, 2014)

That Tonymoly box is ridiculously cute - I'm in love. Do they ever reissue the branded boxes?

Also, the Psy face mask is cracking me up.

I'm trying to wait until after my 3-month Glossy subscription expires to get my first Memebox, but you girls are making it awfully difficult!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 6, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That Tonymoly box is ridiculously cute - I'm in love. Do they ever reissue the branded boxes?
> 
> Also, the Psy face mask is cracking me up.
> 
> I'm trying to wait until after my 3-month Glossy subscription expires to get my first Memebox, but you girls are making it awfully difficult!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea they might re-issue it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've re-stocked etude house SB  before , twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

I just went and bought those TonyMoly Bunny Lip glosses on Amazon.  Way too cute!


----------



## Angelique Louise (May 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That Tonymoly box is ridiculously cute - I'm in love. Do they ever reissue the branded boxes?
> 
> Also, the Psy face mask is cracking me up.
> 
> I'm trying to wait until after my 3-month Glossy subscription expires to get my first Memebox, but you girls are making it awfully difficult!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Tonymoly SB is currently available again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 7, 2014)

Angelique Louise said:


> The Tonymoly SB is currently available again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No way!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

Here is a spoiler for the green tea box if anyone wants to know (SO HAPPY! I ordered this box thinking it would be in there)

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/superbox/superbox-111#.U3A5dvldV1B

*SPOILER #1*
*RECIPE COSMETICS GREEN TEA CLEANSING OIL - $35*

This organic cleansing oil is literally packed with real organic green tea leaf extracts and green tea oil which gently yet thoroughly removes makeup from the face as it soothes, moisturizes, and purifies the skin!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Here is a spoiler for the green tea box if anyone wants to know (SO HAPPY! I ordered this box thinking it would be in there)
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/superbox/superbox-111#.U3A5dvldV1B
> 
> ...


i agree and said on Facebook so happy this is in there box so the box contents i believe will be in there are right, i am listening to my brain and its telling the best boxes to buy.so happy to get this.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcG236N7E4

found a gangnam box video spoiler on google +

so a lip tint.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcG236N7E4
> 
> found a gangnam box video spoiler on google +
> 
> so a lip tint.


OMG this is hilarious. I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

okay... wait.

So is THAT how youre supposed to wear lip tint?  is that what they mean when they say "korean gradient lip: ?!?!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> okay... wait.
> 
> So is THAT how youre supposed to wear lip tint?  is that what they mean when they say "korean gradient lip: ?!?!


yup!


----------



## raindrop (May 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> okay... wait.
> 
> So is THAT how youre supposed to wear lip tint?  is that what they mean when they say "korean gradient lip: ?!?!


Yeah, I see it in a lot of the Korean advertisements - honestly though, I kind of hate it.  I guess it's just one fashion trend I can't seem to get on board with.


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

@@raindrop I guess it only works when someone has full lips. It looks nice for example you mix burgundy and pink. Koreans tend to mix red and concealer..makes my lip cake, if anything..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (May 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@raindrop I guess it only works when someone has full lips. It looks nice for example you mix burgundy and pink. Koreans tend to mix red and concealer..makes my lip cake, if anything..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it makes them look sick (as in, ill)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just not cool enough to get it.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 14, 2014)

I LOVE gradient lips. I have really pouty, thick lips so if I try for a full coverage in any shade of lipstick I automatically look like I'm going out to a club or to a prom. It should give a "bitten lip" sort of look and can be very subtle if done right (try not using concealer around the edges, just nothing or a nude lipstick). I've had several complements since I started doing it! No one has told me I look sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (May 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcG236N7E4
> 
> found a gangnam box video spoiler on google +
> 
> so a lip tint.


From the first few seconds (pre-lip tint), it also looks like there will be an 'eye-brightener'/stick highlighter to make that highlight for the undereye circles.

Maybe something similar to this?







(Disclaimer: this is just a guess)


----------



## Courtnee (May 14, 2014)

Yes, I've seen something similar to that too @AsianGirl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they look nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imelda Maynard (May 15, 2014)

Missha superbox! For once i am happy with the branded box.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 15, 2014)

ime said:


> Missha superbox! For once i am happy with the branded box.


Wow - this one looks great. Really happy that I got this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

ime said:


> Missha superbox! For once i am happy with the branded box.


That is an excellently curated box in my opinion!  And I agree it is the best branded box we've seen.


----------



## veritazy (May 15, 2014)

thanks for the spoilers, ladies!! I'm so excited to get my boxes now.

Saw some of them before in the korean memeboxes, so not surprised that we are getting them.

Dunno if I will use the curl essence since I have straight/ bed hair. The rest is kinda awesome tho~


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

LOVE IT!!!! Glad we purchased it chickies!


----------



## raindrop (May 15, 2014)

Awesome spoilers guys, thanks!  I was bummed about only 6 items in box 10, but it looks like many are full size, and legitimately high value (not just inflated for our benefit...).  I'm excited to try the Mool Pool face cleanser.  It sounds weird, I love it.

Is the Mise en Scene Curl essence the same product that we received in earlier boxes, but full size?  That's a bit strange.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Wow that Missha box is awesome! My first box, luckybox 4, is on the way to me right now. I am so impatient, especially since I know what the contents are now. But I also have the 10 minute box coming at the the end of the month. Can't wait!

Thanks for all of the reveals ladies, you are doing a great job!


----------



## LadyManah (May 15, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Awesome spoilers guys, thanks!  I was bummed about only 6 items in box 10, but it looks like many are full size, and legitimately high value (not just inflated for our benefit...).  I'm excited to try the Mool Pool face cleanser.  It sounds weird, I love it.
> 
> Is the Mise en Scene Curl essence the same product that we received in earlier boxes, but full size?  That's a bit strange.


I think it is different. The other one was for adding volume and this one is for bouncy curls.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 15, 2014)

The Missha box looks awesome!


----------



## Paulina PS (May 16, 2014)

OMG, I'm so, so happy I'm getting all the three new boxes! They are so absolutely great, it reminds me why I don't want any other subscriptions but Memebox. Now I can't wait for them to come, but I'm going away for a week so will probably get them somewhere around 26th, ehh...


----------



## raindrop (May 16, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I think it is different. The other one was for adding volume and this one is for bouncy curls.


I hope so!  I didn't love the sample size.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 19, 2014)

Here is the Snail Box.  I'm really happy with it


----------



## LiLy07 (May 19, 2014)

that was quick. thnks for the spoiler. Cant wait to get this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 19, 2014)

The snail box looks really promising! Thanks for the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 19, 2014)

Love the snail box! They covered all the areas that I was hoping for - eyes, face and hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for spoiler! I look forward to the snail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hopefully it will get to Canada soon.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 19, 2014)

Nice! Looks like a decent box!


----------



## raindrop (May 19, 2014)

New spoilers for the Pore Care and Night Care boxes!

Pore care box (I'm very excited to get this): "VELIEVE WHITE CLAY MASK" -$35







Night care box: "SECRET KEY'S ANGEL MOIST WRAP STEAM CREAM" -$32 (Though, it looks like about $15 is a better estimate)


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2014)

The Snail box looks fantastic! I didn't order it, but it's a great one. Enjoy.


----------



## Sara Faas (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone gotten tracking info for their snail box yet? It says ship May 16th, but I have nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am super excited for that one.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

snail box pic is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-11


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

New additions to superboxes (copied from the meme shipping thread!)

*Superbox #13:* Pore care: Shipping May 29th

*Superbox #14:* Night Care: Shipping May 29th

*Superbox #15:* Green Tea: Shipping May 29th

*BOXES FOR JUNE*

*Superbox #18:* Fermented Cosmetics: Shipping June 3rd

*Superbox #19: *Honey Superbox: Shipping June 3rd

*Superbox #20:* All-In-One Superbox: Shipping June 3rd

*Superbo**x #**21:* Dermocosmetics: Shipping June 3rd

*Superbox #17:* Gangnam Style Box: Shipping June 13th

*Superbox #16:* For Hair: Shipping June 13th

I am excited - I have the green tea one and that is shipping out next week!!   I also have the honey one, but that is in 2 weeks - lol


----------



## veritazy (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am excited - I have the green tea one and that is shipping out next week!!   I also have the honey one, but that is in 2 weeks - lol


Can't wait to see whats inside! But 2 weeks on memebox is like a year lol~ Too many things happening + box releases omg


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

MEMEBOX GLOBAL 10#






MEMEBOX FROM NATURE






MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #8 MISSHA


----------



## Courtnee (May 21, 2014)

Oh man, I am soooo tired of waiting for my box to arrive, plus, I like the look of the superbox#8 Missha. I would like to get it, if I had way more points than just 7, cause there is nothing I can get with 7 points.

Oh well, time to wait for the good ol’ rainbow to give me some lovely points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

there are spoilers for the all in one box and the honey box. I want that all-in-one box now that it has an spf product!! but $39 plus shipping! I want more memepoints and a discount code!!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> there are spoilers for the all in one box and the honey box. I want that all-in-one box now that it has an spf product!! but $39 plus shipping! I want more memepoints and a discount code!!


where are the spoilers for the honey box?  Can you post a link please?

thanks!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

it's on their facebook page. and they sent out an email as well. i dont know how to attach a photo on this



biancardi said:


> where are the spoilers for the honey box?  Can you post a link please?
> 
> thanks!


it's on their facebook page and they sent out an email as well. I dont know how to attach a photo on this page sorry.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2014)

[SIZE=13.5pt]At Night Spoiler #1. All-in-One Superbox[/SIZE]

INNERFACE SUNDAY CREAM Retail Value $34

[SIZE=10.5pt]There’s no need to carry around bulky makeup pouches any longer! This 4 in 1 miracle cream has SPF 50+ to protect skin from the sun’s harmful UV rays, locks in moisture, acts as a makeup base and can also be used for on the go coverage![/SIZE]









[SIZE=13.5pt]At Night Spoiler #2. Honey Superbox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.5pt]NELLA FANTASIA HONEY ONE SNAIL ULTRA MOISTURE CREAM $38[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11.5pt]Revered for generations for its ability to absorb and retain moisture, honey is rich in natural sugars that help to create a moisture-preserving veil over the face. Now use this pure honey mask to, deliver hours of supreme nourishment to the skin![/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

thanks!!
 

here is is

Honey Box spoiler



Spoiler



"NELLA FANTASIA HONEY ONE SNAIL ULTRA MOISTURE CREAM" -$38
 

Revered for generations for its ability to absorb and retain moisture, honey is rich in natural sugars that help to create a moisture-preserving veil over the face. Now use this pure honey cream to deliver hours of supreme nourishment to the skin!









all in one spoiler



Spoiler



INNERFACE SUNDAY CREAM”- $34
 

There’s no need to carry around bulky makeup pouches any longer! This 4 in 1 miracle cream has SPF 50+ to protect skin from the sun’s harmful UV rays, locks in moisture, acts as a makeup base and can also be used for on the go coverage!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

okay, I have resisted snail cream for quite some time.  Should I be using it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why should I use it?    Should I just trade it away?


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I have resisted snail cream for quite some time.  Should I be using it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why should I use it?    Should I just trade it away?


why are you avoiding snail products? I heard many good reviews of it's good benefit for regenating ang bringhtening skin. Although putting snail mucus on ur face sounds kinda gross. I actually want to try this cream. swap it to me if you're not gonna use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> why are you avoiding snail products? I heard many good reviews of it's good benefit for regenating ang bringhtening skin. *Although putting snail mucus on ur face sounds kinda gross.* I actually want to try this cream. swap it to me if you're not gonna use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that has been the primary reason why I am avoiding it!!  But I will use it if I am convinced - lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that has been the primary reason why I am avoiding it!!  But I will use it if I am convinced - lol


My dog licks my face all the time, which is kinda of much more gross than processed snail slime, I think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using snail products for about six weeks now, and I definitely notice a difference in the firmness of my skin. I get hormonal blemishes that are usual big cratery breakouts on my cheek or chin, but this month I only got a tiny whitehead that crested and disappeared in 24 hours. I credit the snail snot. Try it! Don't think about what's in it, haha.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> My dog licks my face all the time, which is kinda of much more gross than processed snail slime, I think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using snail products for about six weeks now, and I definitely notice a difference in the firmness of my skin. I get hormonal blemishes that are usual big cratery breakouts on my cheek or chin, but this month I only got a tiny whitehead that crested and disappeared in 24 hours. I credit the snail snot. Try it! Don't think about what's in it, haha.


thank you!!  This is the type of testimonial I was looking for - I also get hormonal blemishes - around my nose and chin, so I am excited to try this!


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

I reviewed a snail cream for memebox a while back, and since then I've had a handful of "snail cream companies" contact me to review their products. At first I didn't really see much a difference in my skin, but over time I have really seen the firmness of my skin improve, as well as the overall smoothness. I definitely get less blemishes and scarring now than I did before. Although I would warn anyone with acne-prone/sensitive/or oily skin to go easy on the heavy snail creams. They have a tendency to break people out if used too much!


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 22, 2014)

not sure if someone's already posted this… but there are more boxes:

Superbox 26 - Snail 2 ($32)

Superbox 27 - Anti-Aging 2 ($59)

Superbox 28 - Free from Oil &amp; Troubles 3 ($32)

Tempted by Superbox 28, as I missed the first two versions of this box… grrrrr


----------



## LethalLesal (May 22, 2014)

@@Bunbunny

Thank you!  That was exactly what I was looking for =) 

As I suspected, I will avoid the product!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> not sure if someone's already posted this… but there are more boxes:
> 
> Superbox 26 - Snail 2 ($32)
> 
> ...


OH SH_T. I am doomed....

Off to check out Snail 2 and Anti-Aging.

@@meaganola this is your sign!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

The oil &amp; shine looks interesting to me, but I need to take a break.  I just blogged about my experience with memebox since Mother's Day - it seems longer!! - and I have to slow down, girl.    I got the facial cleanser today because I really really wanted to try it.

I hope to get some really good facial products &amp; masks with the honey, milk, whole grains, green tea boxes.  I worry when they talk about matte products - like primers or something.  Or worse, a BB cream (I know I am bound to get BB creams here, but I hope I can trade them quickly for something else!!). 

I just ordered a full size of a soothing gel that I got a sample of in my may saffron rouge inner circle and that stuff has worked wonders on my acne!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OH SH_T. I am doomed....
> 
> Off to check out Snail 2 and Anti-Aging.
> 
> @@meaganola this is your sign!!!!!!!!!!!


Where did you see them? Can't seem to find them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Where did you see them? Can't seem to find them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are on the site under SuperBoxes


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

and just like that..."poof"....my 28 points are gone.

I picked up the Snail Box #2. I loved the spoilers I saw for the first one and I was kicking myself for not getting it. Plus, these are the types of products I want to try...things you can't get in the states.

I also got the Anti-Aging #2. The description did me in. Saying something about bigger and badder than the first box and intensive ingredients etc. And we know, Korean innovation is far superior to anything here...so if this is the "cutting edge" of their cutting edge...I'm in. The way I see it, even if there is just ONE product in the box that really does something, it's worth it.


----------



## Sara Faas (May 22, 2014)

snail or anti aging... snail or anti aging.... aaaack! So hard to decide. I went on to get the foot box with my points and then these bad boys appeared!


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 23, 2014)

Ugggghhhhh...I just got paid today and that anti-aging box is calling my name, but I've got, like, 10 memeboxes coming!

Anyone who took anti-aging #1, is it worth $60?


----------



## veritazy (May 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Ugggghhhhh...I just got paid today and that anti-aging box is calling my name, but I've got, like, 10 memeboxes coming!
> 
> Anyone who took anti-aging #1, is it worth $60?


i didn't personally purchase that. But anti-aging stuff are generally expensive to begin with, so it is understandable that they would price it at $59 for a bunch of full-sized items. Miss Cherricelle spoiled the box here, and judging from the comments, I would say the response was positive.

It really depends on what you are looking for. 

And gosh!! 10 boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (May 23, 2014)

My snail box is a little different from the one posted before. Got a different mask.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 24, 2014)

For those of you that ordered the anti aging box, was it worth the $60.00?


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

I hope that the honey box has something like this

Benton - SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT ESSENCE






and this

Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Mist


----------



## LiLy07 (May 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope that the honey box has something like this
> 
> Benton - SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT ESSENCE
> 
> ...


That would be awesome if they have those two products in the honey box. I wanted to try both. lol Although I didnt order this box.


----------



## LadyManah (May 24, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> For those of you that ordered the anti aging box, was it worth the $60.00?


Yes, it was worth it. Go look in the spoilers thread. It is posted somewhere in there.


----------



## veritazy (May 24, 2014)

Its strange that they came out with oil &amp; trouble 3 superbox when we haven't got the 2nd.

The memebox version was just okay for me. Need to try the stuffs to know for sure.... I hope it will be much better than I think...

Also really curious about the "before special day" lol and the trio #19-21.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 24, 2014)

Has anyone else ordered the Dermco super box? Wonder what we will get?


----------



## veritazy (May 24, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Has anyone else ordered the Dermco super box? Wonder what we will get?


I did write about it way back...but we can never be sure because memebox is just so random. Most likely it will be from a new line from a reputable /relatively unknown brand.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 24, 2014)

i ordered the oil and trouble 2 as i liked the original ,and getting the teen boy to use so he learns  washing his face more than twice a year, lol, i bought  the derma box with some points as i had got the all in one box ordered, i thought in the end i might as well as i know i would kick myself, many boxes nowadays are not just for me as anything for pores I'm training the boy to use , so I'm looking forward to my boxes. my box 2 of oil and trouble hit the uk in 2 days but as its bank holiday i may not get till next weekend,


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> My snail box is a little different from the one posted before. Got a different mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awwww looks like fun! I love the pink bottle!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

green tea is shipping out this week!!  What do you think will be in it?

I google'd around about Korean beauty products green tea and I found this article http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2013/01/korean-skincare-trends.html

"*Green tea: *This natural wonder has long been touted for its countless health and beauty benefits, and now Korean brand AmorePacific has perfected the science behind cultivating and extracting the most powerful benefits of EGCG, an antioxidant only found in green tea. All of the EGCG comes from green tea grown in fields on the Korean island of Jeju, which has the optimal climate for the most potent tea leaves."

I have the feeling we might get something like this:

Noblesse EGCG Ampoule (The odbo)

 






 
 

Highly effective anti aging and whitenning skincare products
10 ml x 4 bottle of Ampoule including ECGC(Epigallocatechin Gallate) power and essence.
Originally made in Korea
Delivery led time will take 6 - 9 days by EMS from Korea. (it can take longer depending on customs process.)
It can be applied in the morning and night.

sorry for the big picture!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Have their been any spoilers for the footcare box? I can't wait. My boyfriend and I both _need_ this one!


----------



## flynt (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Have their been any spoilers for the footcare box? I can't wait. My boyfriend and I both _need_ this one!


I got this one last week; I'm hoping for something like that crazy holika holika peeling foot mask that makes your feet look horrific for a couple days and then super soft.  Just wish it was coming sooner.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 26, 2014)

One of these days I've got to try that foot peeling thingy. Has anyone had a bad reaction to it?


----------



## Paulina PS (May 26, 2014)

Anyone got their Before Special Day or Oil&amp;Trouble 2 boxes yet? I'm curious to peek inside   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> One of these days I've got to try that foot peeling thingy. Has anyone had a bad reaction to it?


I have sensitive skin and it only itched a a little bit, I even used the tony moly super foot peel.
Ps- I have big feet and they fit on me, if anyone was wondering...I know I sure did.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> green tea is shipping out this week!!  What do you think will be in it?
> 
> I google'd around about Korean beauty products green tea and I found this article http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2013/01/korean-skincare-trends.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ievutuce (May 26, 2014)

Did anyone order the summer box? I wonder why they don't push the shipping date to June? As most of us in europe have half our summer gone by mid july?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

of course i ordered the summer box , and yes i would love a june date reschedule


----------



## Taleez (May 26, 2014)

I ordered the summer box literally while sleeping... lol. I kept falling asleep on the couch and would get through one step and then doze off. Wake up and do another step, and so on until eventually I drowsily clicked checkout hahaha. The next morning I wasn't totally sure what I had ordered lol. I did it with ponts.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

New spoiler up for the fermented box on Facebook! I am excited!

I would put it here but I don't know how to, lol.


----------



## Maekawaii (May 26, 2014)

Superbox #18 Fermented Box
“GRINIF GALACTOMYCES TREATMENT TONER” - $48

Grinif’s Galactomyces Treatment Toner is enriched with more than 90 percent Galactomyces ferment filtrate —the main ingredient used to enhance and balance the skin's renewal process—plus nourishing vitamins, amino acids, minerals, and organic acids to promote a healthy skin cell renewal cycle. With daily application, this essence moisturizes, brightens, improves texture and clarity, and contributes to a more beautiful, balanced, and glowing complexion!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> New spoiler up for the fermented box on Facebook! I am excited!
> 
> I would put it here but I don't know how to, lol.


here ya go!



Spoiler



You've waited long enough! Here's the spoiler you've all been waiting for!! Superbox #18 Fermented Box!

“GRINIF GALACTOMYCES TREATMENT TONER” - $48

Grinif’s Galactomyces Treatment Toner is enriched with more than 90 percent Galactomyces ferment filtrate —the main ingredient used to enhance and balance the skin's renewal process—plus nourishing vitamins, amino acids, minerals, and organic acids to promote a healthy skin cell renewal cycle. With daily application, this essence moisturizes, brightens, improves texture and clarity, and contributes to a more beautiful, balanced, and glowing complexion!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I don't understand the stinginess of spoilers on boxes that are already sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess they are afraid that people will cancel the boxes?


----------



## LadyManah (May 26, 2014)

Oooh, nice! My Missha version is almost empty, so this is useful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand the stinginess of spoilers on boxes that are already sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I guess they are afraid that people will cancel the boxes?


Possibly to appease the masses, lol. We should petition for a milk box spoiler next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Oooh, nice! My Missha version is almost empty, so this is useful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I looked it up and it has the same main ingredient as the SK II version


----------



## LadyManah (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I looked it up and it has the same main ingredient as the SK II version


Yup! There are a lot of very nice dupes for the SK-II essence in Korea! I really like the Missha one. I got the SK-II as a gift a long time ago and the Missha one works the same for me. I hope this one is as good!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Possibly to appease the masses, lol. We should petition for a milk box spoiler next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second this!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Yup! There are a lot of very nice dupes for the SK-II essence in Korea! I really like the Missha one. I got the SK-II as a gift a long time ago and the Missha one works the same for me. I hope this one is as good!


Cool, that's good to know.


----------



## kitty93 (May 27, 2014)

you know what i realised when looking at the shipping schedule? no one has posted anything from the before special day box, quite curious to what was inside it


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

spoiler for Superbox #21 Dermocosmetics  (sorry if this has already been posted - I didn't see it, but just in case..)



Spoiler



*"DR. ORACLE REAL WHITE EYE GEL CREAM" ($30)*

Want bling bling bright eyes? Dermatologist tested and proven to improve the skin around the eyes, this Real White Eye Gel Cream will instantly brighten, tighten and improve the clarity around your eyes for a more youthful bright eyed and bushy tailed look!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoiler for Superbox #21 Dermocosmetics  (sorry if this has already been posted - I didn't see it, but just in case..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like those who got the box are in for a treat!


----------



## trubleu (May 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoiler for Superbox #21 Dermocosmetics  (sorry if this has already been posted - I didn't see it, but just in case..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, awesome. I can't wait for this box! I'm starting to age, so I am trying to get my hands on all the creams I can get!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> you know what i realised when looking at the shipping schedule? no one has posted anything from the before special day box, quite curious to what was inside it


@@eugiegenie got her's last night? But has not posted the spoiler yet


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

sorry i got home a bit late today...but here's the spoiler for Superbox #11 Before Special Day! will do the video tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler












1) DKDN - Sprout Refine Intensive Essence 75ml

2) Bentonite - Cocoon Silk Peeling Ball

3) SD Hair - Steam Hair Pack 30g

4) Coco Skin - Milky Cream Modeling Pack 50g

5) Skin Miso - Pore Beauty Nose Pack 3-step, 4 weeks


----------



## LiLy07 (May 27, 2014)

thanks for the spoiler. Can you list the content please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> sorry i got home a bit late today...but here's the spoiler for Superbox #11 Before Special Day! will do the video tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Finally will be getting those cocoon balls!  2 more repeats.. but the DK product does not do animals testing!! &lt;3 love it already!


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 27, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> One of these days I've got to try that foot peeling thingy. Has anyone had a bad reaction to it?


Does my mother screaming "GET YOUR GROSS FEET OFF MY COUCH!" at me count as a bad reaction?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Finally will be getting those cocoon balls!  2 more repeats.. but the DK product does not do animals testing!! &lt;3 love it already!


actually 3 from past boxes..



Spoiler



the hair steam from H&amp;B

coccoon balls superbox 1

skinmiso...saw this somewhere...and the nakedbox



either ways, it ain't a bad box. I hope those who bought it loved it.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> actually 3 from past boxes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea, I remember seeing that too, yes, it was in naked box #10 (Skinmiso)


----------



## Renata P (May 27, 2014)

I was expecting skinmiso rather in the Free from oil &amp; trouble box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 27, 2014)

You can buy the straight up version of the Galactomyces Ferment Filtrate on Memebox too.  I did.  On accident.  I meant to get the Hyaluronic Acid.  When I got it I was like WTF is this?!  

Looked it up and it turns out it's a real thing and its the "secret" ingredient in SK-II.  I don't know how yeast works on your skin but it sound interesting.  I'm stuck with it so...

I'm using it.  I'm using so many things I don't know what's making my skin so awesome but this soaks in nicely and makes my skin feel smooth.  It smells like nothing and looks like water :\.  I didn't taste it to make sure it *wasnt* water, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

/random galactomyces talk


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone else tried the snail conditioner from superbox #10?

I have two words..... Holy Shiz!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 27, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Has anyone else tried the snail conditioner from superbox #10?
> 
> I have two words..... Holy Shiz!


holy shiz. In a good way I assumed? how did it work on ur hair? I havent gotten my box yet.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> holy shiz. In a good way I assumed? how did it work on ur hair? I havent gotten my box yet.


I have long, baby fine, wavy, dry, color treated hair.
This just blew my HG deep conditioner out of the water.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 27, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I have long, baby fine, wavy, dry, color treated hair.
> 
> This just blew my HG deep conditioner out of the water.


That's so awesome to hear. Im excited to try that snail hair thing now. It might take a while though for it to get here to me! Im glad you got a new HG now lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> That's so awesome to hear. Im excited to try that snail hair thing now. It might take a while though for it to get here to me! Im glad you got a new HG now lol


Lol, my box got sent to my local post office and then back across the state and back here again...I feel your pain.

I was hesitant to try this conditioner (I have a cosmetology license) but I seriously like it better than my goldwell rich repair. I blow dried my hair without any product and it feels like I used my rich repair and my favorite heat protectant, silky and soft. And even more impressive, next to no tangles were in my hair...that never happens.

I really hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol, my box got sent to my local post office and then back across the state and back here again...I feel your pain.
> 
> I was hesitant to try this conditioner (I have a cosmetology license) but I seriously like it better than my goldwell rich repair. I blow dried my hair without any product and it feels like I used my rich repair and my favorite heat protectant, silky and soft. And even more impressive, next to no tangles were in my hair...that never happens.
> 
> I really hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


I loved this stuff too - I have really long, curly hair and it didn't make my hair frizz at all - actually I've been really impressed with all the haircare stuff I've received so far.

My sister has chemically straightened, bleached hair though and it didn't have the same effect on her - she loved the 25cc booster thingy though - she's also a hairdresser, so she's really picky.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

You guys have totally sold me on this snail conditioner. Now I just need to find it haha.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 28, 2014)

The video for unboxing the Superbox #11 Before Special Day is uploaded to my Memebox Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Has anyone else tried the snail conditioner from superbox #10?
> 
> I have two words..... Holy Shiz!


I was skeptical, but man, I can't stop touching my (usually dry and frizzy) hair! It's sooooooo soft. I didn't see the conditioner for purchase on Memebox, but I found it on Amazon, along with a shampoo from the same line.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

Ooh, Burst of Color 2 is giving me grabby hands! If this eBay buyer ever pays for her concealer and this box is still in stock, I'll have to grab it. I'm all about color!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

I just got my snail box and I am super excited to try the hair stuff now!  My thin, dry, curls could use some help!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 28, 2014)

I just got the burst of colour2 superbox as the first one was so good


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

what was in the colorburst box 1?  Was it called that?  thanks!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what was in the colorburst box 1? Was it called that? thanks!


It was superbox #5.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 28, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I was skeptical, but man, I can't stop touching my (usually dry and frizzy) hair! It's sooooooo soft. I didn't see the conditioner for purchase on Memebox, but I found it on Amazon, along with a shampoo from the same line.


I know, it's surprisingly good... I am going to need more, lol.


----------



## daynpitseleh (May 28, 2014)

Just ordered the Color Burst #2! That will be a nice surprise in July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (May 28, 2014)

I'm thinking if i want the color burst 2 box or not keke


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> The video for unboxing the Superbox #11 Before Special Day is uploaded to my Memebox Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


I love your accent!!  Your video was perfect.  I found and followed you in a few places, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

Since memebox added sunbox under superboxes...I'd like to ask;



Spoiler



Are we getting that Dreams by Enprani Waterball? 

Looks likely to be the next raved product.

If its similar, my predictions were abit off, but the product types were right.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

I received the Superbox #13: Pore Care this morning!!



Spoiler










1) O'GCE Blackheads All Clear Nose Pack + Pore Tightener Full Set
2) Velieve White Clay Mask 280ml
3) SNP Pore Contraction Whitening Gel Cream 100ml
4) Nella Fantasia Pore Jelly Pop Blackhead Remover 60ml
5) Alonism Pore Tuning Erasing Balm 30g



Will do the video soon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I received the Superbox #13: Pore Care this morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that even possible since they just shipped out on the 29th?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet, actually.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> How is that even possible since they just shipped out on the 29th?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet, actually.


Please note that the 29th May refers to the Korean timezone, and it is currently 3:46pm on Friday 30th May here in Hong Kong, and it does usually only take 1 day for it to arrive in Hong Kong via DHL....so yes, I'm one of the first people to receive it!!

p.s. I haven't received any shipping details yet nor does it say it has been shipped out in my Memebox account, but I have received it hehe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Please note that the 29th May refers to the Korean timezone, and it is currently 3:46pm on Friday 30th May here in Hong Kong, and it does usually only take 1 day for it to arrive in Hong Kong via DHL....so yes, I'm one of the first people to receive it!!
> 
> p.s. I haven't received any shipping details yet nor does it say it has been shipped out in my Memebox account, but I have received it hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for the sneak peek! It usually takes around ten days for me to get boxes, so I love seeing the contents a little early!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

I only just received an email regarding the shipping details....but I received my package 8 hours ago!! hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiLy07 (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I only just received an email regarding the shipping details....but I received my package 8 hours ago!! hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thnks for sharing the spoiler. Looks like a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

I will be interested in your review of the



Spoiler



white clay mask


@@eugiegenie


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

I did try something from the Before Special Day Superbox though (on my hubby) and it worked so well...I can't wait to try it out on myself!!!



Spoiler












Will post a review of it later   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

Superbox 15 shipped out for me!!  No email yet from memebox, but in my orders, it is there with a tracking number - that is the Green Tea box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I did try something from the Before Special Day Superbox though (on my hubby) and it worked so well...I can't wait to try it out on myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pack so much!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I love that pack so much!!!


did you order that box?


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> did you order that box?


Nope, I got it in a previous box...maybe one of the luckyboxes.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I will be interested in your review of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying it out now! I was so tempted to try the other products, but I finally decided to try this one first, so that I can review it for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thank you!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 30, 2014)

All three of my super boxes 13, 14, and 15 just arrived via DHL.  I didn't even pay for the expedited shipping, and definitely wasn't expecting them for at least a week or so.  I'm forcing myself to get some work done before I can open them, so I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 30, 2014)

Guys I promise I tried to do the spoiler thing and I couldn't I hope

I don't ruin it for anybody lol


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

OOOOO I want that SecretKey and that hello kitty item!!!! I didn't order any of those boxes. If anyone ordered those boxes and wants to trade me let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

@@Yingtaobang I want my green tea box!! it just shipped out the other day, so maybe end of next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thank you for the pics and description


----------



## OiiO (May 30, 2014)

Speaking of Snail box, I calculated the value of the products based on the prices from other retailers, and it came out to just under $50.

I deliberately skipped eBay, because people will mark the products way down; instead I went off of gMarket, YesStyle, Wishtrend and Imomoko pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2014)

Im waiting for the Green Tea box. It looks good.

1. Verano Green Tea Leaf Moisture Eye Cream.

2. Purederm Green Tea Collagen Pulp Mask.

3. Sidmool Green Tea Seed Oil.

4. Medi Flower Green Tea Sleeping Pack.

5. Natuzen Hello Kitty Pure Hand Cream.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Im waiting for the Green Tea box. It looks good.
> 
> 1. Verano Green Tea Leaf Moisture Eye Cream.
> 
> ...


I know - I am SO excited!!


----------



## Sara Faas (May 30, 2014)

I got my Pore and Green Tea boxes today and I am actually a little disappointed in the Green Tea one. I think that it would have felt more special with that cleansing oil for sure.  

The Pore one is fantastic though and I can't wait to play with all the things in it!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 30, 2014)

galsara said:


> I got my Pore and Green Tea boxes today and I am actually a little disappointed in the Green Tea one. I think that it would have felt more special with that cleansing oil for sure.
> 
> The Pore one is fantastic though and I can't wait to play with all the things in it!!!


Agreed.  I can't believe they only gave us



Spoiler



one face mask... really?


----------



## cherricelle (May 30, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Agreed.  I can't believe they only gave us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agree. After being opening the Pore and Night Boxes, the Green Tea was a complete let down. What a bummer  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

The spoiler video for the MEMEBOX SUPERBOX #13 PORE CARE is posted in my Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 2, 2014)

The night care box looks amazing! Can't wait to get it.

And thank you so much @@eugiegenie for posting those video's.

Your son is adorable! (and I love your accent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## trubleu (Jun 2, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried a



Spoiler



foot peel


before? I was so excited when I saw it in the night care box.



Spoiler



My feet are so dry and rough since all I wear are sandals. I really want to see all that dead skin fall off!


I've been wanting to try one for so long, but the one readily available here is $25 each. I'm thinking about doing it tonight.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

^ I got one in a Memebox, took about 5 days to start working. Didn't work 100% but it did help a little, I'd like to try it again. I hear others had ridiculous experiences and came out with great results (after the initial craziness).


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Has anyone ever tried a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to try those , they look fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 2, 2014)

Got my free from oil and troubles super box last week. I'm so impressed and I love everything in it. I'm definitely buying #3


----------



## Taleez (Jun 2, 2014)

@Trublue  the one I used took about two weeks to finish and about four to six days to start. When it got going though, well the only thing I need to do it for again is my big toes. Their calluses are huge. Everything else is soft now.


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 4, 2014)

I just got the night care box! Excited to try the foot peeling out this weekend! Great box overall! Have a lot of eye creams now ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

my Green Tea box is in the NY customs area as of June 2nd!  I hope it will be here by this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered the Honey Box (superbox 19) - it is supposed to have started shipping yesterday - anyone else order it and has it shipped for you yet?  The reason why I ask this is because they have a holiday in Korea where they are off from June 4th to June 8th, so that would affect a lot of boxes shipping out if they didn't send them on the 3rd - I think there were 2 other boxes scheduled to start shipping on the 3rd as well

thanks


----------



## had706 (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my Green Tea box is in the NY customs area as of June 2nd! I hope it will be here by this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ordered the Honey Box (superbox 19) - it is supposed to have started shipping yesterday - anyone else order it and has it shipped for you yet? The reason why I ask this is because they have a holiday in Korea where they are off from June 4th to June 8th, so that would affect a lot of boxes shipping out if they didn't send them on the 3rd - I think there were 2 other boxes scheduled to start shipping on the 3rd as well
> 
> thanks


I ordered the honey box and it has not shipped yet for me either.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

well, if they are delayed in shipping, I want points!! lol - I am greedy like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my Green Tea box is in the NY customs area as of June 2nd!  I hope it will be here by this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ordered the Honey Box (superbox 19) - it is supposed to have started shipping yesterday - anyone else order it and has it shipped for you yet?  The reason why I ask this is because they have a holiday in Korea where they are off from June 4th to June 8th, so that would affect a lot of boxes shipping out if they didn't send them on the 3rd - I think there were 2 other boxes scheduled to start shipping on the 3rd as well
> 
> thanks


I ordered the honey and fermented boxes, they shipped by dhl and they arrive today! I still haven't gotten the tracking number from memebox but if it ships by dhl I get a text message the night before it is delivered.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I ordered the honey and fermented boxes, they shipped by dhl and they arrive today! I still haven't gotten the tracking number from memebox but if it ships by dhl I get a text message the night before it is delivered.


did you upgrade to express shipping? Mine is coming standard.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you upgrade to express shipping? Mine is coming standard.


Nope, I guess I got upgraded because I had 2 boxes shipping on the same day *shrug*
The two of them together are over 4 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I ordered the honey and fermented boxes, they shipped by dhl and they arrive today! I still haven't gotten the tracking number from memebox but if it ships by dhl I get a text message the night before it is delivered.


Waiting for spoilers, pretty please!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 4, 2014)

If the Honey is full of sweet goodness I might have to run over there and order it after I see the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

Honey Box



Spoiler















Spoiler



- Skin Factory Real Honey Ampoule Mask

- YuYu Healthcare Honey Glow Balm

- Secret Key Honey Bee Spot Remover

- Beauty Recipe Propolis Magic Ampoule

- Nella Fantasia Honey One Snail Moisture Cream

- Pure Smile Honey Snail Hand Cream


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

Fermented Box



Spoiler











Box Contents:



Spoiler



- E Choice Fermented Bean Sleeping Pack

- The Skin House Galactomyces Eye Cream

- Grinif Galactomyces Treatment Toner

- Swanicoco Intensive Vital Cream

- Whamisa Organic Seed Hair Essence

- Sooryehan Fermented Evening Primrose Mask


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice looking boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Honey Box
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Can you list the goodies, please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Can you list the goodies, please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I edited those posts - I was in the process of listing them


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I edited those posts - I was in the process of listing them


Thank you, both boxes look good! I may need to rethink ordering the honey one, while it lasts   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you, both boxes look good! I may need to rethink ordering the honey one, while it lasts   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like the honey one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so cute!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh the honey box looks great!! I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the pics &amp; contents @@LadyManah

can you post what the



Spoiler



YuYu Healthcare Honey Glow Balm


is for? I tried to google it and couldn't find anything about it. thanks!


----------



## had706 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting the honey box. So glad I decided to order it. I'm excited to get mine!!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh the honey box looks great!! I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the pics &amp; contents @@LadyManah
> 
> can you post what the
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's a lip balm! It is suppose to give a "rosy" color, according to the card!

The card also says you can put it on your cheeks


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, that looks amazing!  Especially the



Spoiler



skinfood real honey mask, the propolis ampoule and the Honey Blam Glow!



decisions, decisions


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

Now I really hope someone posts spoilers for Dermocosmetics soon and that it's going to be as good as these ones, cause I'm waiting for that one.

Honey Box is soooo tempting...


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Now I really hope someone posts spoilers for Dermocosmetics soon and that it's going to be as good as these ones, cause I'm waiting for that one.
> 
> Honey Box is soooo tempting...


To be honest, I'm somewhat tempted to use my points for a 2nd honey box, because it is awesome! But, I'll probably use them for the aloe box instead, because I really want that one now. Lately I've been interested in aloe creams!

I'd go for it if you're on the fence - that goes for anyone. I love the honey box!

I've been kinda bored with memebox lately, but the honey box sort of turned that around!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

The honey box was the first one I ordered - I am glad I purchased it when it was on sale for 29.00!

What a deal - now, if it would JUST SHIP OUT!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you - I wonder if they are a new company?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The honey box was the first one I ordered - I am glad I purchased it when it was on sale for 29.00!
> 
> What a deal - now, if it would JUST SHIP OUT!


Trust me, it already has you'll probably get tracking info tomorrow.


----------



## Renata P (Jun 4, 2014)

Both boxes look amazing. "Fermented cosmetics" box I like the best, but "honey" is still available and looks tempting as well. I am glad I ordered both.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> To be honest, I'm somewhat tempted to use my points for a 2nd honey box, because it is awesome! But, I'll probably use them for the aloe box instead, because I really want that one now. Lately I've been interested in aloe creams!
> 
> I'd go for it if you're on the fence - that goes for anyone. I love the honey box!
> 
> I've been kinda bored with memebox lately, but the honey box sort of turned that around!


The problem is I spent all my points yesterday on the restocked Luckybox #4 and now I'm in doubt if I should buy sth again. And with no points at that. But of course you're right, the box seems great, and I'm really kicking myself for not getting it when it was $29 deal.

BTW SB #32 Bubble Pop Cosmetics is out!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

bubble box and mask box4 are out


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> bubble box and mask box4 are out


I know.  And I purchased both.  Darn you, memebox!!  I really wanted a mask box and the bubble box - well, I got the bubble cleanser in luckybox 5 and I LOVE it!

I do not need to purchase any facial products ever for the next year or so - lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know.  And I purchased both.  Darn you, memebox!!  I really wanted a mask box and the bubble box - well, I got the bubble cleanser in luckybox 5 and I LOVE it!
> 
> I do not need to purchase any facial products ever for the next year or so - lol


i really like my bubble cleanser too and also the mool pool cleanser. the bubble box is a must have but i can't decide on box 3 so i may wait for tomorrow incase a new box pops up


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone have idea what to expect in the bubble pop box? It sounds interesting.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 4, 2014)

yeowz got the predictions right.



Spoiler



the whamisa IS in fermented box, and the honey ampoule + secret key spot remover (repeat from oil &amp; trouble box) are in honey box~



looks like these themed boxes are kinda good.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 4, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Anyone have idea what to expect in the bubble pop box? It sounds interesting.


My guess would be 



Spoiler



this shocking toner, maybe a bubble cleanser and some mist/essence with bicarbonate soda in it. Remember the Etude House baking powder foaming cleanser? Probably something like that.



Also for the aloe box I think they might include this since it is pretty new and on top of the memeshop. Just a prediction tho, could be wrong.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 4, 2014)

My favorite mask is one that bubbles up from your skin and is an amazing deep cleaner--I would love for there to be something like that in the bubble box!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you - I wonder if they are a new company?


Hmm, maybe but



Spoiler



I know you're going to like the smell.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Hmm, maybe but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It smells amazing!! But I don't find it very hydrating. :/ I think my lips might just be in bad shape, though.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It smells amazing!! But I don't find it very hydrating. :/ I think my lips might just be in bad shape, though.





Spoiler



It might make a good primer for lipstick though.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Hmm, maybe but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it



Spoiler



citrus-y?


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 4, 2014)

The honey box looks so good! Total regret that i didn't purchase one when it was on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, the bubble pop box sounds so exciting! Really tempted to get it too!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it...



Spoiler



smells like a pot of honey


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Nope it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :luv: :luv: :luv: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical:


----------



## anniroc (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello all! Long-time lurker here (well, ever since Memebox started) and I've been hooked since I started browsing the entire thread!

Since you lovely ladies always update us ASAP, I figured I'd do the same since I haven't seen any spoilers of the Dermocosmetics and All-In-One superboxes yet. I just hope I do it correctly and in the correct thread, and if not, I apologize! So here goes!

All-In-One



Spoiler











Spoiler



1. Cheek Room Lip &amp; Cheek 01 Orange
2. Inner Face Sunday Cream
3. SNB Magic Eye Remover
4. EBA Nature 180 Days Chok Chok Kiss Mist
5. Skin &amp; Lab Green Gel-Oil
6. Verite All In One Cream



Dermocosmetics



Spoiler








Dermocosmetics Info Sheet



Spoiler










Spoiler



1. Dewy Tree 7 Cut Facial Cream
2. Dr. Oracle Real White Eye Gel Cream
3. Dr. Oracle Easy Care Shiny Water Pack
4. Kangskin Beauty Multi Block Sun Cream
5. Kangskin Beauty Scalp Treatment Shampoo
6. Kangskin Beuaty Aqua Soothing Mask


Edit: Ugh, I don't know how to rotate these pictures. It annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> :luv: :luv: :luv: :mussical: :mussical: :mussical:


I knew you would, lol.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 4, 2014)

anniroc said:


> Hello all! Long-time lurker here (well, ever since Memebox started) and I've been hooked since I started browsing the entire thread!
> 
> Since you lovely ladies always update us ASAP, I figured I'd do the same since I haven't seen any spoilers of the Dermocosmetics and All-In-One superboxes yet. I just hope I do it correctly and in the correct thread, and if not, I apologize! So here goes!
> 
> ...


Awesome - thanks for sharing. Would it be possible for you to list the products please? The All for One info sheet is a bit hard to read (especially sideways!)


----------



## Maekawaii (Jun 4, 2014)

anniroc said:


> Hello all! Long-time lurker here (well, ever since Memebox started) and I've been hooked since I started browsing the entire thread!
> 
> Since you lovely ladies always update us ASAP, I figured I'd do the same since I haven't seen any spoilers of the Dermocosmetics and All-In-One superboxes yet. I just hope I do it correctly and in the correct thread, and if not, I apologize! So here goes!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Can't wait for my Dermocosmetics box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 4, 2014)

anniroc said:


> Hello all! Long-time lurker here (well, ever since Memebox started) and I've been hooked since I started browsing the entire thread!
> 
> Since you lovely ladies always update us ASAP, I figured I'd do the same since I haven't seen any spoilers of the Dermocosmetics and All-In-One superboxes yet. I just hope I do it correctly and in the correct thread, and if not, I apologize! So here goes!
> 
> ...


Cute stuff! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anniroc (Jun 4, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Awesome - thanks for sharing. Would it be possible for you to list the products please? The All for One info sheet is a bit hard to read (especially sideways!)


Of course, I was actually trying to edit it after posting the pictures, but it's not coming out? I'll keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## anniroc (Jun 4, 2014)

anniroc said:


> Of course, I was actually trying to edit it after posting the pictures, but it's not coming out? I'll keep trying to figure it out.


Never mind, it totally did and I'm just blind.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 5, 2014)

Spoiler



The sleep pack in the fermented box smells so good! I hope I can find a place to buy it online. :3 I really like it!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 5, 2014)

I just received my Dermo &amp; fermented boxes - they are awesome.  Lifts a bit of the disappointment that was the green tea box!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 5, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I just received my Dermo &amp; fermented boxes - they are awesome. Lifts a bit of the disappointment that was the green tea box!


Thank god you feel the same the green tea box I felt was flat and could of been really interesting they missed the theme as such really.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Really excited for this honey box!! So cute! 



Spoiler



and it looks like I'll get to try quite a few snail products without committing to a snail box!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 5, 2014)

I love the looks of the All In One box! I'm curious, as it's hard to read the info card:



Spoiler



What does the Verite cream do? And the 180 Days?



Thanks!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 5, 2014)

Any spoilers for the Fermented box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Any spoilers for the Fermented box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



here you go! It was back a few pages...



LadyManah said:


> Fermented Box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here you go! It was back a few pages...


Now I really wish I got that one instead of the Snail box.These products are way more up my alley!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Now I really wish I got that one instead of the Snail box.These products are way more up my alley!


Same, I want that toner SO badly!! If anyone decides to put it up for trade, put me in line for wanting one!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 5, 2014)

@@biancardi did you get your tracking number today?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> @@biancardi did you get your tracking number today?


they didn't send me my tracking number, but it is there in my account!  So, it just shipped out on the 3rd...so, hopefully, the honey box will be here by 14th!!  I am still waiting on my green tea box too.  It is now hanging out in Brooklyn.  The pink packaging must be so seductive to the postal workers - lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

Sneak Peak for the Bubble Pop box!



Spoiler



Brilliant's Sparkling Powder Set" (cleansing product)

The CO2 bubbles created when you blend the sparkling powders with water will penetrate deep into your skin, effectively removing all pore-clogging impurities and blackheads for good! These sparkling bubbles will not only leave your skin spick-and-span but also deliver deep moisturizing, brightening, and tightening results!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they didn't send me my tracking number, but it is there in my account!  So, it just shipped out on the 3rd...so, hopefully, the honey box will be here by 14th!!  I am still waiting on my green tea box too.  It is now hanging out in Brooklyn.  The pink packaging must be so seductive to the postal workers - lol


Lol, glad you got ahold of the tracking number!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Sneak Peak for the Bubble Pop box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds pretty awesome! Like I needed another reason to get the Bubble Pop box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

Deareux said:


> This sounds pretty awesome! Like I needed another reason to get the Bubble Pop box.


here is a link to the product and how to use it

http://www.wishtrend.com/beauty-steal/805-loveheart-sparkling-powder-brilliant.html

youtube


----------



## yunii (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Sneak Peak for the Bubble Pop box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the give some free points, then I can convince myself that it us on sale and I NEED that box


----------



## anniroc (Jun 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I love the looks of the All In One box! I'm curious, as it's hard to read the info card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just now getting to this!



Spoiler



The Verite All In One Cream is a soft gel-type texture that will moisturize, nourish, brighten, and renew your dry, damaged skin. It also acts as an intensive ampoule, lotion, and cream all together.

The 180 days mist is an all-in-one mist. Apparently you can spray it on your face, lips, and anywhere else on your body that "needs instant moisture."


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 6, 2014)

I actually thought the all in one box was kind of disappointing, these themed boxes are diminishing in quality in my opinion the green tea box was ok, the all in one was meh and the before special day was blah I cancelled my office essentials Andy Gangam style one...km moré intrigued about the ones with natural products than the "themed ones" now I lost excitement...lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they didn't send me my tracking number, but it is there in my account!  So, it just shipped out on the 3rd...so, hopefully, the honey box will be here by 14th!!  I am still waiting on my green tea box too.  It is now hanging out in Brooklyn.  The pink packaging must be so seductive to the postal workers - lol


This may be a really stupid question but how do you find tracking on your account? I know I have one maybe two boxes that have shipped from emails, but can't find anything on my account that has that sort of info.



biancardi said:


> Sneak Peak for the Bubble Pop box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally interested in this!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This may be a really stupid question but how do you find tracking on your account? I know I have one maybe two boxes that have shipped from emails, but can't find anything on my account that has that sort of info.
> 
> Totally interested in this!!


You go to your account, then your orders, then click 'View Order' next to a particular one. When it opens at the top of the page there is 'About this order' and you click 'Shipments' and then at the bottom there'll be a number.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

@@Deareux Sorry this is off-topic, but I've been trying to place the character in your adorable icon - is it the Protagonist from Persona 3, by any chance?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> You go to your account, then your orders, then click 'View Order' next to a particular one. When it opens at the top of the page there is 'About this order' and you click 'Shipments' and then at the bottom there'll be a number.


Thank you!! I knew I'd been able to see it before. I just couldn't find that "Shipments" part!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 6, 2014)

@@flushblush She's actually my own character that I had art commissioned for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Deareux said:


> @@flushblush She's actually my own character that I had art commissioned for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Shes really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

I have SUperbox 20 (All-in-one) on its way to me, and I cheated and looked at a few reviews/spoilers...I think the value looks good and the products do, too...but I'm a little bit disappointed, just because it's so heavy on 



Spoiler



moisturizers


. I guess I was hoping for a bit more variety. 

I kind of wish I'd gone for the Honey box instead. But, everything will be used and likely enjoyed. I do think I'll stick mostly to Global and Lucky boxes in the future, unless a superbox theme really catches my eye.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 7, 2014)

I just received my pore care box and I am thrilled! Other than the primer, I think I will be keeping everything (I tend to have horrible reactions to primers, so I will be trading it--I am sure it will be great for someone, just not for me).


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

there are more superboxes added today!


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 9, 2014)

Not really loving these bundle packages, would of preferred points. I don't mind waiting a week or so for my box and 5% off 70 dollars is only like 3.50 dollars so when you think about it . Its not that much and you end up buying more than you originally planned to.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah, I would like to see points back too....I like that they are doing the upgrades to free shipping, and giving us a discount, but I wish we could use those 3.00 promo codes - I don't understand why we are only limited to one 3.00 promo code, even when the code is different!!

more variety!   I also think they should give you a choice on  those bundles - if you want free standard shipping or express shipping at 6.99


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@biancardi they make millions, so altering the system to our profit is last on their list it seems. Bye bye beneficial point system. Bye bye codes. Also ignoring a small fry like me is easy to do because they have the other 939479730123 customers.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi they make millions, so altering the system to our profit is last on their list it seems. Bye bye beneficial point system. Bye bye codes. Also ignoring a small fry like me is easy to do because they have the other 939479730123 customers.  &lt;_&lt;


Did they block you??


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did they block you??


Not exactly. They just dont reply at all, or only after a month when it doesn't matter anymore. Not a fan of the customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it will help if they set up an online chat assistance like some websites do.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not exactly. They just dont reply at all, or only after a month when it doesn't matter anymore. Not a fan of the customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it will help if they set up an online chat assistance like some websites do.


I don't understand that - every email I have sent them, they have responded within a day.  That is strange.  I just put the word ORDER in my subject line - maybe that gets their attention? 

I probably just jinxed myself now! lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@@biancardi thats genius. Next time I'll make sure to label "business with memebox" or "payment" or something. $_$ jinxing myself too.. oops


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand that - every email I have sent them, they have responded within a day.  That is strange.  I just put the word ORDER in my subject line - maybe that gets their attention?
> 
> I probably just jinxed myself now! lol


Really?!  I have a hard time getting a response to emails, too!


----------



## migasa (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand that - every email I have sent them, they have responded within a day.  That is strange.  I just put the word ORDER in my subject line - maybe that gets their attention?
> 
> I probably just jinxed myself now! lol


I often wait for the answer a few weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@Saffyra @migasa I feel you, sisters. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I know I'm not being stepchild-ed alone..  :hugs3:


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Saffyra @migasa I feel you, sisters. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I know I'm not being stepchild-ed alone..  :hugs3:


I think it really depends - what on? I have no idea. But I know many people have problems with their CS and they usually reply to all my emails within a day. Today I had a problem with my account and I exchanged about 12 emails with them!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe I should be less professional in my emails and use smaller words.  And I don't mean that in a "customer service agents arent smart" type of way AT ALL!  I just forget sometimes that English isn't the first language so hmm...  Maybe I need to go back and rephrase my emails.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

I think I am pretty professional in my emails, but I do not mince words and I get to the point quickly.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sometimes I get a response that has nothing to do with my question.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think I am pretty professional in my emails, but I do not mince words and I get to the point quickly.


I used basic english like : "Hello memebox, please help me check the order (no: xxxxx). It has been pending since last week. Thank you."

But still...silence. 

There is a thing called google translate..  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I used basic english like : "Hello memebox, please help me check the order (no: xxxxx). It has been pending since last week. Thank you."
> 
> But still...silence.
> 
> There is a thing called google translate..  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got an email once that I sent 1 month ago, and they replied 1 month later...I totally forgot I even emailed them about that issue at the time.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it may be the key,at least to some point. I always try to send them rather short and clear messages and to use rather simple English. I mean, they surely get an awful lot of emails so it's easier for them to answer the ones which are not terribly long rants. English is not my first language too, so I realise it may not be to easy for them to comprehend what I mean and want if I keep on using complicated words and structures.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

They responded within a few days to an email I sent over the weekend to cancel an order for a bigger sale order. We emailed back and forth for 2 days and every time they responded within a few hours.

I really wasn't impressed with their customer service though. They were just like "We're so sorry we know the info in our FAQ is wrong but it's too late and that's the way it is" and then finally when I said "That's fine, but if you won't cancel, I'm going to dispute the charge with Paypal" and suddenly they were like "We've canceled your order" and I didn't get a shipping notice for it even though it had been "too late to stop it from shipping."


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

@, was that where you tried to cancel even though it hadn't gotten a tracking number and they told you that they couldn't because the ship date was 3 days away?

if so, guess what they did?  They have updated their FAQ's now!!  I remember that it used to state that so long the tracking number hadn't been assigned to the order, you can cancel.  Now, they have added the 3 days prior to ship date in their FAQ's!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @, was that where you tried to cancel even though it hadn't gotten a tracking number and they told you that they couldn't because the ship date was 3 days away?
> 
> if so, guess what they did?  They have updated their FAQ's now!!  I remember that it used to state that so long the tracking number hadn't been assigned to the order, you can cancel.  Now, they have added the 3 days prior to ship date in their FAQ's!


Yep! I'm the reason they changed it lol. Because I ordered a few boxes for that 20% off on $100 or more deal including the Honey box and then they released Luckbox #6 a few hours later. I checked the FAQ and it said I could cancel so I reordered, adding that one and the blue colorbox and immediately sent a cancelation email. I think that was on a Friday night (the 30th) and then they got back to me Sunday evening (the 1st) and the box was supposed to ship out the 3rd. They told me the 3 business day rule and I was so mad because it wasn't written anywhere and contradicted their FAQ. I was just baffled by their "We're not even going to try to make this right" attitude. Anyway, they told me they were going to change it and I saw they did!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

@ The Power of the Pen!!  or in this case, Email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Yep! I'm the reason they changed it lol. Because I ordered a few boxes for that 20% off on $100 or more deal including the Honey box and then they released Luckbox #6 a few hours later. I checked the FAQ and it said I could cancel so I reordered, adding that one and the blue colorbox and immediately sent a cancelation email. I think that was on a Friday night (the 30th) and then they got back to me Sunday evening (the 1st) and the box was supposed to ship out the 3rd. They told me the 3 business day rule and I was so mad because it wasn't written anywhere and contradicted their FAQ. I was just baffled by their "We're not even going to try to make this right" attitude. Anyway, they told me they were going to change it and I saw they did!


cool


----------



## Angelique Louise (Jun 10, 2014)

I keep coming to this thread thinking there are new spoliers for Superboxes posted, but its always some other random conversation. lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

I want to see the Dermocosmetics box!  There is a review on meme's site, so I know it exists!  I wanna see!!!!!!


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 10, 2014)

I just received my derma cosmetics box and Im actually really happy with all the products.  This is my first super box and I feel that there is a good variety. I know some people were disappointed with their super boxes but I am honestly over the moon with mine. The shampoo is amazing, so is the eye cream. 10 second shiny water pack also works a treat, actually makes my face smooth and moisturised in 10 seconds, For someone with sensitive skin this is actually perfect, cannot rave enough. There is a great review on this box in this blog http://samichang.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/memebox-superbox-21-dermo-cosmetics.html. (Not sure if I should post someones blog link, but I'm not a blogger) There is also full products list on memesite.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

i love my derma box been playing with it for a little over a week now, still won't let me post photos here for some reason, i posted pics online I'm sure someone will link it here.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Angelique Louise said:


> I keep coming to this thread thinking there are new spoliers for Superboxes posted, but its always some other random conversation. lol


Superbox related


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually really like the products in my All-In-One Superbox!!!  :lol:


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 10, 2014)

I got my Night Care box!  It was on sale for a short period of time so I snatched it then as my first memebox.  I really like it!  I am a little apprehensive of the placenta eye cream.  I just...placenta?!  

I am really excited to try the foot mask because my feet are gross and it is sandal season.

Overall the box cost me 35 dollars and the overall value (according to the card prices) is 75 dollars (although I can't speak to the accuracy of the card and I am too lazy to math).  Overall for my first arrived memebox I am really pleased!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I got my Night Care box!  It was on sale for a short period of time so I snatched it then as my first memebox.  I really like it!  I am a little apprehensive of the placenta eye cream.  I just...placenta?!


I know!!!  I...  Well... I don't think I could.  There's a place for placenta and its not around my eyes...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

it's kinda late...but i did my video on unboxing the all-in-one superbox and posted it in my spoilers &amp; reviews thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2204359


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 11, 2014)

I just received the honey Superbox and I like it more than the Green Tea Superbox.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 11, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I just received the honey Superbox and I like it more than the Green Tea Superbox.


My Honeybox is waiting for me at home.  I loved loved loved the Night Care box so I am really excited for the end of my shift.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 11, 2014)

I received my honey super box today in the mail as well. I have used almost all the products already! I am going to do the mask before I hit the hay tonight.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

where do you ALL LIVE???  lol

My honey box is still stuck in NY customs - sigh.  Again, I am looking at this weekend for delivery.  maybe....


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 12, 2014)

@@biancardi i live in hong kong, and it usually just takes 1 day for express shipping, and 4-6 days for normal shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so glad i live in hk...cheaper and faster shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

It takes about 8 days to get standard mail from Memebox to me, still pretty fast!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

It's around 5-6 days by regular mail to Poland so that's also really fast.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I get mine in 6-7 days. Its just the darn customs handling it foreverrr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And meme overpriced one of my boxes before, so it was detained and I had to fork out $7 for it.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 12, 2014)

@@biancardi I live in Northern Canada. My deliveries are usually pretty quick considering they are coming from the other side of the earth lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks ladies!!  It just seems to take forever in customs here.   But...my honey box looks like it might be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine take forever to arrive as well. I'm in Florida but my boxes regularly sit in NY for a week or two so it takes 2-3 weeks to get to me. I feel your pain.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 13, 2014)

I just got SB At Home - oh well, couldn't say no to the points... And I've got a really long holiday with many weddings coming so I'll have lots of excuses and time to pamper myself   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 13, 2014)

I have tried several of the products from my All in One box and I'm liking them! The Sunday Cream is nice, not too heavy, I'm keeping it in my bag. The lip/cheek tint is super cute, I love it on my cheeks.

Several of the newer boxes are tempting me, but Im poor right now and I'm making myself refrain.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> where do you ALL LIVE???  lol
> 
> My honey box is still stuck in NY customs - sigh.  Again, I am looking at this weekend for delivery.  maybe....


I'm NJ, I was shocked it only took 8 days for the Honeybox to get to me. The Tea Box took almost 2 weeks.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

my darn box was MISDIRECTED to the wrong PO.  Not getting it today.  ...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my darn box was MISDIRECTED to the wrong PO.  Not getting it today.  ...


You got bad luck with the mail people LOL


----------



## veritazy (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You got bad luck with the mail people LOL


she had better luck with emails tho.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

tell me about it!  I don't get it.  Seriously.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 13, 2014)

@@biancardi maybe you should go to the postal people and make them take note of your address if you still have tons of memeboxes going your way. hope you get the box soon..


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi maybe you should go to the postal people and make them take note of your address if you still have tons of memeboxes going your way. hope you get the box soon..


It isn't my local PO that has the problem.  It is the sorting station up in New Hampshire - they misdirected to a town next to mine, because they misread the zipcode.    My PO is pretty good.  It is all of those sorting stations that mess everything up...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 13, 2014)

@@biancardi oh gosh. Then maybe get a P.O. box? well only if it is recurrent. or call up the station in New Hampshire. idk..not apt in that area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

I usually get my boxes in 7-8 days with regular shipping. I live in Denmark (Europe) and think that is pretty fast. Customs has not gotten me yet and I hope it continues this way! I have been home for the 3 boxes so far, but wondering how long the post office would keep my memebox before returning it. Anyone know?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 13, 2014)

I got my honey box today! I love it so much! I can't wait to try everything in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I got my honey box today! I love it so much! I can't wait to try everything in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so jealous!  i waited too long and it sold out :*(

I have my eagle eye on it, though, for when they restock it.  Or if they come out with a Honey 2.  I'm so there.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I am so jealous!  i waited too long and it sold out :*(
> 
> I have my eagle eye on it, though, for when they restock it.  Or if they come out with a Honey 2.  I'm so there.


I wish I'd gotten it when it was $10 off like @@biancardi did. That would have been an AWESOME deal, but I'm still pretty stoked about it.



Spoiler



The snail cream and secret key spot remover sound like exactly what I need and everything is an amazing size! After the luckybox I just got, I was picturing the ampoule to be little and it's huge!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

just received the Superbox #16 Hair today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler










1) Saerom Cosmetics RNA-3 Hair Repair Keratin Water 30ml
2) Boutique Bebe Hair Salon Ampoule 24ml
3) Esthetic House CP-1 Ceramide Treatment Protein Repair System 25ml
4) Green Tree Baobab Oil 125ml
5) Glam Up Brilliant Steam Hair Pack 1each
6) Assoter Scalp Scaling Gel 15ml
7) Assoter Scalp Massaging Brush 1each


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> just received the Superbox #16 Hair today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought super boxes were supposed to have full size products only?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I thought super boxes were supposed to have full size products only?


well this box was cheaper ($29) than most other superboxes which are usually $30-40...so I guess it's not too bad...and other superboxes usually only have 5 full-sized products inside...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 14, 2014)

I went back and looked and it does have the full sized info on this box (as in super boxes contain only full sized products). I guess I am just dissappointed that the hair and body box had more full sized hair products than the Superbox for hair.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

i was slightly disappointed too...but for the price, i guess it's ok...and it just means i get to try a larger variety of products....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not liking the hair box... Im going to stay away from those



eugiegenie said:


> just received the Superbox #16 Hair today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

This is why I stay away from generic hair boxes.  I am fearful that they will be loaded up with products that are for damaged hair or dry hair.

I will only purchase a hair box if it states it is for volumnizing hair!  I know then it will be more tailored to my fine, straight and oily hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 14, 2014)

I just bought the hairbox restock. I had 13$ in points so I think it was a good deal for that. I have very long thick curly hair and it is color treated so any potions, masks, oils and conditioners are always welcome!



Spoiler



Plus my scalp is a jerk so I am intrigued about the scalp brush and stuff.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

I never really do much with my hair so this box didn't interest me overmuch.

I'm just disappointed with the lack of full size products!  You can get that



Spoiler



Boutique Hair Ampoule


at the Memeshop for $12 (for FIVE of them!) 

This should not have been a Superbox.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I never really do much with my hair so this box didn't interest me overmuch.
> 
> I'm just disappointed with the lack of full size products!  You can get that
> 
> ...


this should've been named a Memebox, considered the price too...well it was ok for me since i got it with some memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> this should've been named a Memebox, considered the price too...well it was ok for me since i got it with some memepoints


I think you are right.

I use my points to buy boxes I'm not really sure about so that I don't feel bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the Office Essentials and I'm excited about that spoiler but who knows what will be in the rest!?  Not maxi pads, I hope...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

video is up...unboxing the memebox superbox #16 hair:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## athy (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> video is up...unboxing the memebox superbox #16 hair:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


Thanks so much for the review!

Cancelled the box, I only just ordered it today so hopefully it'll be fine... @[email protected]

The products are so small =(


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

athy said:


> Thanks so much for the review!
> 
> Cancelled the box, I only just ordered it today so hopefully it'll be fine... @[email protected]
> 
> The products are so small =(


I'd be careful on that. I did that before... canceled the same day I ordered it but since it was the weekend they didn't get back to me for two days and then they said it wasn't within the 3 business days before the ship date.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

I got my honey box today!!  Very happy with it - the snail face cream will have to wait until the cooler months to use, but everything else is lightweight and I am excited to try out the secret key product.

the lip balm smells divine!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my honey box today!!  Very happy with it - the snail face cream will have to wait until the cooler months to use, but everything else is lightweight and I am excited to try out the secret key product.
> 
> the lip balm smells divine!


Let me know how you like the Honey Spot treatment!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my honey box today!!  Very happy with it - the snail face cream will have to wait until the cooler months to use, but everything else is lightweight and I am excited to try out the secret key product.
> 
> the lip balm smells divine!


I'm so excited about the secret key too!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 14, 2014)

@, I'm thinking I might just get at http://beautynetkorea.com/ anyway. It's like $8-9 on there right now with free shipping (no tracking, that's an extra $2.50) &amp; I read they throw in a bunch of extra samples! A few subreddits I follow said they are pretty legit!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, I'm thinking I might just get at http://beautynetkorea.com/ anyway. It's like $8-9 on there right now with free shipping (no tracking, that's an extra $2.50) &amp; I read they throw in a bunch of extra samples! A few subreddits I follow said they are pretty legit!


That's awesome! I'm going to have to check that out! I really want to get that snail conditioner everyone was talking about.

edit: They don't carry that. Darn. I'll have to keep checking back there when I find more Korean brands I want to purchase from!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, I'm thinking I might just get at http://beautynetkorea.com/ anyway. It's like $8-9 on there right now with free shipping (no tracking, that's an extra $2.50) &amp; I read they throw in a bunch of extra samples! A few subreddits I follow said they are pretty legit!


I've now ordered from beautynetkorea twice and have had great experiences both times! It does take a couple (2-3) weeks for your package to arrive, but everything arrived well packaged and they do include a ton of foil packets, like 10-15+. In fact, yesterday I got to try out the Tony Moly panda hand cream and now I'm in love!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 14, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I've now ordered from beautynetkorea twice and have had great experiences both times! It does take a couple (2-3) weeks for your package to arrive, but everything arrived well packaged and they do include a ton of foil packets, like 10-15+. In fact, yesterday I got to try out the Tony Moly panda hand cream and now I'm in love!


Awesome!! I'm sold. Also adding this ridiculously cute Pig Nose Black-Head Strip Kit lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, I'm thinking I might just get at http://beautynetkorea.com/ anyway. It's like $8-9 on there right now with free shipping (no tracking, that's an extra $2.50) &amp; I read they throw in a bunch of extra samples! A few subreddits I follow said they are pretty legit!


Too many cute blushes and lip stains!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @, I'm thinking I might just get at http://beautynetkorea.com/ anyway. It's like $8-9 on there right now with free shipping (no tracking, that's an extra $2.50) &amp; I read they throw in a bunch of extra samples! A few subreddits I follow said they are pretty legit!


yeah, I wrote about that inflated price difference on my blog!! lol.  I cannot complain too much, as I did purchase the honey box when it was 29.00 and if secret key works for me, I know I can get it cheap at beautynetkorea!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

btw - I have purchased items from beautynetkorea and I have no complaints - they do toss in a handful of samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'd be careful on that. I did that before... canceled the same day I ordered it but since it was the weekend they didn't get back to me for two days and then they said it wasn't within the 3 business days before the ship date.


Yeah, fingers crossed...

If the stuff was for myself I wouldn't have minded but it was for a present x: so having it full of small stuff isn't great

oh well, it's a risk I took&gt;&lt;....


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my honey box today!!  Very happy with it - the snail face cream will have to wait until the cooler months to use, but everything else is lightweight and I am excited to try out the secret key product.
> 
> the lip balm smells divine!


I knew you would like that!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I've now ordered from beautynetkorea twice and have had great experiences both times! It does take a couple (2-3) weeks for your package to arrive, but everything arrived well packaged and they do include a ton of foil packets, like 10-15+. In fact, yesterday I got to try out the Tony Moly panda hand cream and now I'm in love!


That panda hand cream is so cute!! I wanted to try it but the whitening thing kind of weirds me out. It's pretty good then?



athy said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed...
> 
> If the stuff was for myself I wouldn't have minded but it was for a present x: so having it full of small stuff isn't great
> 
> oh well, it's a risk I took&gt;&lt;....


I hope they're helpful!!


----------



## Renata P (Jun 15, 2014)

I 've just seen the spoiler of the SB Hair. It seemed ok at first but when I realised that 3 of the items included are, maybe not samples, but just portions of full products I feel somehow disgusted. After H&amp;B first box I expected something more. It's like claiming that one teabag is a full product.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I 've just seen the spoiler of the SB Hair. It seemed ok at first but when I realised that 3 of the items included are, maybe not samples, but just portions of full products I feel somehow disgusted. After H&amp;B first box I expected something more. It's like claiming that one teabag is a full product.


it was less expensive than the normal superboxes...superboxes start at 32.00 and go up to almost 70.00!! 

I do think they should have stated that it was going to have a few deluxe items, however, in the description. 

As far as the portion=full sized, yeah, memebox does that A LOT in their superboxes.  My biggest gripe are the masks.  Why just ONE mask?  They can't toss in 1 or 2 more masks?  When I purchase masks from sites - they sell them in 3, 7 or 10 sheets.   In my blog, every one mask I get, I complain that it would be good to have a couple more of the same type, so I know if it WORKS or not - I hope memebox is reading this thread and takes note!

I ordered the foot care superbox at 23.00 - they do state 4-5 full sized items, so we shall see!!


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 15, 2014)

I found this:http://list.qoo10.sg/item/NEW-LAUNCHING-SCALP-SCALING-GEL/415466961

1 set = 4 ea.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That panda hand cream is so cute!! I wanted to try it but the whitening thing kind of weirds me out. It's pretty good then?
> 
> I hope they're helpful!!


I didn't notice any whitening effects with the hand cream, but then again, I haven't been using it consistently or anything, so it's hard to say. BUT it is a very nice hand cream. Very thick, moisturizing, absorbs fairly quickly, etc.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

I saw the hair box was back up and ordered it and then came on here and saw how disappointing it was.  Gah.  I emailed immediately but of course Memebox isn't great on getting back to people in a timely manner.  At least I mainly spent points. :/


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

athy said:


> Thanks so much for the review!
> 
> Cancelled the box, I only just ordered it today so hopefully it'll be fine... @[email protected]
> 
> The products are so small =(


You probably can't.  I ordered yesterday too and I messaged them on facebook and they said you can't cancel past the stipulated shipping date.  I think it's a little silly mainly because it means if you order any box past the shipping date you cannot cancel it.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 15, 2014)

Post it in the trade thread.  There may be someone who missed their chance to get it and will buy the whole box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was less expensive than the normal superboxes...superboxes start at 32.00 and go up to almost 70.00!!
> 
> I do think they should have stated that it was going to have a few deluxe items, however, in the description.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. I really hope the footcare superbox isn't disappointing. My feet (and my boyfriend's!) need all the help they can get!! lol



lindseylouwho said:


> I didn't notice any whitening effects with the hand cream, but then again, I haven't been using it consistently or anything, so it's hard to say. BUT it is a very nice hand cream. Very thick, moisturizing, absorbs fairly quickly, etc.


Awesome! Thank you!! That sounds promising.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 16, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I found this:http://list.qoo10.sg/item/NEW-LAUNCHING-SCALP-SCALING-GEL/415466961
> 
> 1 set = 4 ea.


What is that for? Is that to help grow hair back?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 16, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> What is that for? Is that to help grow hair back?


It looks like it's for dry scalp, maybe?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone seen anything for the gangnam style box yet?

I am curious to know what it has.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

@@paradoxnerd I think it was mentioned in facebook that they included this;



Spoiler



http://us.memebox.com/dual-shaking-lip-tint#.U59GcBz0WLh



I too, wonder if anyone has gotten any boxes shipped on the 13th. 

Excited to see more boxes coming in within the next week;

*Memebox Mini #3: *Shipping date: June 13th

*Superbox #17:* Gangnam Style Box: Shipping June 13th

*Superbox #16:* For Hair: Shipping June 13th

*Superbox #22 *Pore Care #2*: *Shipping June 17

*Memebox: Mask Edition #3:* Shipping June 17

*Memebox: Office Essentials *: Start shipping June 20th

*Memebox: Hair &amp; Body v.2 *: Start shipping June 20th


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2014)

I think the Hair has been seen.  But I can't find anything for Gangnam or Mini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was hoping that they would restock the Mini #3 when they shipped it since they seem to do that with a lot of boxes but it never was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey I can´t get on Memebox website now!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Hey I can´t get on Memebox website now!


oh good!! its not just me!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@paradoxnerd I think it was mentioned in facebook that they included this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did get the tracking number for gangnam style today. And now that I see that spoiler I'm excited to try it...but I am still curious about whether they went cheesy or not.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Jun 16, 2014)

Just noticed that no one has put up spoilers for the Gangnam Style SuperBox. So I thought I'd put it up since memebox.com isn't working for everyone...
 



Spoiler








 

1. Moisture Queen's Moisture Cream 100ml ($7)

2. V-Line Banding Mask 60g ($24)

3. Real Like Innateline Eyebrow 0.5g ($8)

4. Glam Aegyosal Liner 2g ($15)

5. Dual Shaking Lip Tint 5.7g ($28)

6. Shine Blusher 7g ($14)

7. Skin Repair BB Blemish Balm 50ml ($65)

Total Value According to Memebox...$161.00

 I tried looking for some of the other products for cheaper prices, but without a korean keyboard, translating then typing it all out seemed like WAY more work than I want right now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Just noticed that no one has put up spoilers for the Gangnam Style SuperBox. So I thought I'd put it up since memebox.com isn't working for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cUTE!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 16, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Just noticed that no one has put up spoilers for the Gangnam Style SuperBox. So I thought I'd put it up since memebox.com isn't working for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now I am super excited about this box!

Especially the



Spoiler



grinif bb cream, the toner in the fermented box is really good and I am looking forward to trying more from their line


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2014)

ohhhh that is a GOOD box!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

very nice!!    I wish the other superboxes got



Spoiler



2 masks



maybe memebox is finally listening to us about those items!!


----------



## migasa (Jun 17, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Just noticed that no one has put up spoilers for the Gangnam Style SuperBox. So I thought I'd put it up since memebox.com isn't working for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good box!

thanks


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well my first ever Meme box arrived. Super Box Dermco. Now, foolish me thought cosmetics would include some form of makeup,  not all makeup but maybe a BB or CC cream. Oh nay, nay!

  A box of moisturizers and one bottle of shampoo. One moisturizer has SPF, and one is a mask, but no matter what fancified titles are put on it, they are moisturizers. Why didn't they just call  it Derm Skin and Hair?

 No more Meme for me, I'm cancelling the one that should come in August.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 17, 2014)

I now wish I got Gangnam instead of 10 min..

Finally a



Spoiler



full sized bb cream!--can someone do a swatch?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and don't mind the Queen cream thing. Who doesn't wanna be a queen, right?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I now wish I got Gangnam instead of 10 min..
> 
> Finally a
> 
> ...


I will... That is if it doesn't go on a Hawaiian vacation without me, like my 10 min box did.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 17, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Well my first ever Meme box arrived. Super Box Dermco. Now, foolish me thought cosmetics would include some form of makeup,  not all makeup but maybe a BB or CC cream. Oh nay, nay!
> 
> A box of moisturizers and one bottle of shampoo. One moisturizer has SPF, and one is a mask, but no matter what fancified titles are put on it, they are moisturizers. Why didn't they just call  it Derm Skin and Hair?
> 
> No more Meme for me, I'm cancelling the one that should come in August.


memebox is always mostly skincare.

If you look at the past boxes, unless they are labeled as makeup, you'll get mostly skincare.



Spoiler



Even the gangnam box seems half skincare. I thought it would be all makeup. XD



cosmetics in korea refers to skincare and makeup. If you want makeup from memebox, be on the lookout for boxes labeled as makeup!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

i tried one of the products inside my hair superbox today....



Spoiler



Green Tree Baobab Oil 125ml
 

and it made my hair anti-frizzy and smooth instantly!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 17, 2014)

@@eugiegenie That is awesome! I love oil products...why arent there an oil-based box yet.. Body oils, aroma oils, cleansing oils, hair oils, even beauty oil capsules I don't mind hahah--coQ10, fish oils, etc.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@eugiegenie That is awesome! I love oil products...why arent there an oil-based box yet.. Body oils, aroma oils, cleansing oils, hair oils, even beauty oil capsules I don't mind hahah--coQ10, fish oils, etc.


YES!!!!  WANT AN OIL BOX MEME!!!  PLEASE!!!  :scared:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

i forgot to mention that hubby is obsessed with this:



Spoiler



Assoter Scalp Massaging Brush

he keeps asking me for it so he can use it to massage his head!!! he says it feels really comfy too!!!

massaging your head occasionally will help with blood circulation -&gt; hair growth and less white hair

i think that's why men usually have hair loss, because they don't brush their hair...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@eugiegenie That is awesome! I love oil products...why arent there an oil-based box yet.. Body oils, aroma oils, cleansing oils, hair oils, even beauty oil capsules I don't mind hahah--coQ10, fish oils, etc.


hehe you just reminded me to take my pregnancy fish oil vitamin thingies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> cosmetics in korea refers to skincare and makeup. If you want makeup from memebox, be on the lookout for boxes labeled as makeup!


That is SO good to know! I was wondering why all the boxes were kept being labeled cosmetics but all skincare :lol:   :lol:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

does anyone have any ideas on what's going to be inside the detox box? salt baths? how does detox work in skincare anyway?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone have any ideas on what's going to be inside the detox box? salt baths? how does detox work in skincare anyway?


I known that Caudalie makes a detox oil: Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil



> *What it is:*
> 
> A 100 percent plant-based oil that helps renew and protect tired-looking skin while you sleep.
> 
> ...


http://www.sephora.com/polyphenol-c15-overnight-detox-oil-P386799?skuId=1604412

so, I am hoping it is something like this, plus masks to remove toxins!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 17, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Well my first ever Meme box arrived. Super Box Dermco. Now, foolish me thought cosmetics would include some form of makeup,  not all makeup but maybe a BB or CC cream. Oh nay, nay!
> 
> A box of moisturizers and one bottle of shampoo. One moisturizer has SPF, and one is a mask, but no matter what fancified titles are put on it, they are moisturizers. Why didn't they just call  it Derm Skin and Hair?
> 
> No more Meme for me, I'm cancelling the one that should come in August.


Yeah, I was expecting to see cosmetics in a cosmetics box too.  I'm guessing it doesn't mean the same thing to us as it does to them.

With that being said I think that Korean skin care is far better than their cosmetics (make up) so I'm pretty glad.  That opens up more options for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone have any ideas on what's going to be inside the detox box? salt baths? how does detox work in skincare anyway?


If you look at left-hand side of the photo for the detox box on the website, there's a Recipe by Nature Cleansing Oil in Green Tea, so I'm guessing that will be included! Not sure what that has to do with detox, though. It also looks like there's another product in the upper right corner, under the sale sticker, but I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I known that Caudalie makes a detox oil: Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/polyphenol-c15-overnight-detox-oil-P386799?skuId=1604412
> 
> so, I am hoping it is something like this, plus masks to remove toxins!!


thanks!! at least i know it's not just going to be salt baths or just any extraordinary exfoliator!! you've got me thinking about the detox box again


----------



## jennifertorresq (Jun 17, 2014)

I put up a more in depth look at the products from the Gangnam Style box as well as  on my super new blog so you could check it out there. I also put up a swatch of the BB Balm for anyone that wants to sneak a peek.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone have any ideas on what's going to be inside the detox box? salt baths? how does detox work in skincare anyway?


i am hoping clay masks, hair /face/or body, oils, there are some super detox korean oils out there, face creams, pore creams that suck all the grime out of my face after a 16 hr shift in a kitchen. chuck some ginseng  in but i think that will be in the oriental box. bath salts would be good, also seaweed and marine algie gels for soaking out the toxins in the bath like epsom salts do . oh  what about that gel paste from korea you smooth over wrap in a warm towel and then peel it off your body  (bit like the mask we got in another box we mixed with water, it slims you down and also leaves the skin totally clean like after a sauna). so many things to go in the box.sugar scrubs as well,


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

i received my superbox pore care #2 today!!! i'm definitely more impressed about this box than my hair box, but of course, this box was more expensive!!



Spoiler










1) Label Young Shocking Pack 100g

2) WithMe White Perfection Foaming Cleanser 120ml

3) Cheek Room Loose Powder 11g (omg the packaging is so cute!!! but what has this got to do with pores?)

4) Tosowoong Spot Clean Pore Brush 1each (I've heard so many good things about this pore brush, and I even considered buying it before!)

5) Grinif Ultimate Pore Silk BB Primer 15ml

6) Cosrx Ciracle Pore Control Blackhead Off Sheet 30each


----------



## veritazy (Jun 18, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thanks for the spoiler!



Spoiler



Got that Label Young shocking pack right as a prediction.

It seems that they are crazy about Tosowoong, Grin If and Ciracle all this month.

Maybe they designate certain brands for certain months to help them promote better.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 18, 2014)

Only wish there was not a primer (personal issue with primers, not a comment about the specific product), but otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received my superbox pore care #2 today!!! i'm definitely more impressed about this box than my hair box, but of course, this box was more expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks really good! Hope my Pore Care 3 will be equally fine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, looks really good! Hope my Pore Care 3 will be equally fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i bought the pore care 3 box too haha


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i bought the pore care 3 box too haha


Then we'll both wait and see   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Got so many boxes coming next month that I can't wait for July to begin LOL


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

Ohhh, I also hope that the pore 3 box looks this good!



Spoiler



Cheek Room Loose Powder - according to the description at the memeshop, this is to give your skin a flawless finish, so that is probably why they included it - maybe?

I do hope there is no primer in pore 3 box, as I do not use face primers....but I am sure I can swap it if it shows up!


----------



## Renata P (Jun 18, 2014)

Pore3 is a great box. I would like to have it but it's too late


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Pore3 is a great box. I would like to have it but it's too late


It still in stock the pore care 3#


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

the video on unboxing the pore care #2 box is posted on my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

well I'm sure my son will use most of those products in the pore box2,not the primer or cheek room powder, i think he will prefer the original box to this one, but will wait and see how well the products work box 1 was totally amazing for his skin,


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone have any ideas on what's going to be inside the detox box? salt baths? how does detox work in skincare anyway?


"Detoxification" is a buzz word used by the beauty industry in order to sell product. It's based off the idea that there are "toxins" in your skin/body caused by poor diet, pollution, etc. By using their products, you can take these unspecified "toxins" out of your body and thus be healthier. There's no strict definition of what a toxin is in the industry, so anyone can use the word to advertise their product. 

Regarding skin care, detoxification usually means "getting junk out of your pores", but in ~natural~ ways, not like using creams which have ~scary chemicals~. Lorna ljblog has got it spot on. Expect to see masks (preferably clay, but from what it seems, Korea loves sheet/hydrogel masks), green tea, lemon (ugh), sea salt or other marine substances, and snail.

This is from Memebox's description: "Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!"

I'm just going to say right here that the body doesn't work that way, but I'm not going to expand on it because it would take a while to explain. But anyway, from this description I also think those body slimming patches from Hair and Body Box 1 will be in there.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> "Detoxification" is a buzz word used by the beauty industry in order to sell product. It's based off the idea that there are "toxins" in your skin/body caused by poor diet, pollution, etc. By using their products, you can take these unspecified "toxins" out of your body and thus be healthier. There's no strict definition of what a toxin is in the industry, so anyone can use the word to advertise their product.
> 
> Regarding skin care, detoxification usually means "getting junk out of your pores", but in ~natural~ ways, not like using creams which have ~scary chemicals~. Lorna ljblog has got it spot on. Expect to see masks (preferably clay, but from what it seems, Korea loves sheet/hydrogel masks), green tea, lemon (ugh), sea salt or other marine substances, and snail.
> 
> ...


Agree.  I'm sure whatever they include will be harmless and probably good for your skin but none of it will "detoxify" you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Maybe there will be some kind of body wash.  I haven't seen anything like that yet, though.


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> "Detoxification" is a buzz word used by the beauty industry in order to sell product. It's based off the idea that there are "toxins" in your skin/body caused by poor diet, pollution, etc. By using their products, you can take these unspecified "toxins" out of your body and thus be healthier. There's no strict definition of what a toxin is in the industry, so anyone can use the word to advertise their product.
> 
> Regarding skin care, detoxification usually means "getting junk out of your pores", but in ~natural~ ways, not like using creams which have ~scary chemicals~. Lorna ljblog has got it spot on. Expect to see masks (preferably clay, but from what it seems, Korea loves sheet/hydrogel masks), green tea, lemon (ugh), sea salt or other marine substances, and snail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> If skincare could detox our bodies, our livers would be out of a job!


 I totally laughed when I saw your comment!

On a superbox note, I tried the Shocking Pack and I'm not super impressed with it.  I tried the WithMe Whitening Foaming Cleanser and I love it!  Of course, I used both one right after the other so I don't know which product to blame my super soft, extra gorgeous skin on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

*Anyone else see the latest SALES on Superboxes?? I got the latest foot care one for just $20 inc. shipping. I used 7 points to negate the shipping costs. *

I'm SICK, I am addicted to Memebox and I haven't even received one yet.

I'm hoping this one has at least one of those foot peeling mask things in it. The description sounds awesomely horrific, then wonderful. Maybe I can work in a doctor's appointment while they are exfoliating and wear sandals. If he notices my feet, then he's an observant doctor. Right? Sounds like the big sheets of skin would be hard to miss, LOLOL. I like messing with my doctor in a funny way. He's way too serious. 

I hope one of my boxes and especially this one gets here before the end of summer. I have feet that are always noticed and called pretty, and maybe they are..  but I want to do something special for them since I got 2 pair of Vince Camuto sandals  ( on sale) and 2 pair of Bagdley Mischa sandals too ( forgot about those babies!! Also on sale for next to nothing compared to the retail prices).

Got to go out and show off my feet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ha ha.

Now that all my points are finally spent on boxes and things, maybe I can stay away from Memebox.. Who am I kidding?
Still holding out for a nice monthly sub box. 
Can the moderators work on this with the company since they are taking CCs now? 

GiGI.


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *Anyone else see the latest SALES on Superboxes?? I got the latest foot care one for just $20 inc. shipping. I used 7 points to negate the shipping costs. *
> 
> I'm SICK, I am addicted to Memebox and I haven't even received one yet.
> 
> ...


i totally agree with the months box! i would LOVE that!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I known that Caudalie makes a detox oil: Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/polyphenol-c15-overnight-detox-oil-P386799?skuId=1604412
> 
> so, I am hoping it is something like this, plus masks to remove toxins!!


I got the Caudalie detox oil and so far I'm loving it! I wasn't sure where to fit it in my nighttime routine but then I just did it last before my moisturizer. I always like how my skin looks and feels in the morning though. Definitely thinking about getting the detox box because of it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

There's another waxing box spoiler up on there facebook page


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

They have so many contests and giveaways on fb! And yeah some other places too. 

About the month sub idea, it is almost a monthly sub since they ship every 24th of the month from now onwards. Problem is the bundles are all sold out, so you might have to buy them individually. I am sure they will some up with a new plan or something after October since we are all pushing for it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 20, 2014)

I just ordered my first 2 Memeboxes – foot care 2 and chocolate! So excited! That honey box looked amazing.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just ordered my first 2 Memeboxes – foot care 2 and chocolate! So excited! That honey box looked amazing.


I am extremely curious about the Cacao one! We are going to see Milk Box next week I think, ....dairy overload!!~


----------



## flushblush (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm actually really surprised the Cacao box hasn't sold out yet; so many people have come by to say they've purchased one! I'm glad everyone has been able to snag one. I cannot wait for mine.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm actually really surprised the Cacao box hasn't sold out yet; so many people have come by to say they've purchased one! I'm glad everyone has been able to snag one. I cannot wait for mine.


True. Maybe they have more than they estimated. Or the companies sent memebox more than the usual box volume. Idk..now I am just craving for some dark chocolate gelati.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

I am surprised as well that the Cacao box hasn't sold out...


----------



## Geek (Jun 20, 2014)

testing a post (don't mind me)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish it would sell out so that it would STOP TEMPTING ME!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Saffyra we are totally not... *waves mug of hot chocolate*  :laughno:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 20, 2014)

I know it is a cocoa box and I could live with cocoa butter products etc but it's the thought of chocolate that so puts me off this box . So for me not buying means someone else will get the chance . I think the box will be interesting to see inboxes though. I think it will be a lovely box


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 20, 2014)

Just found this bubble mask in the memeshop. Seems like something that could be in the Bubble Pop superbox.

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/g-i-bo-xyzen-bubble-mask#.U6SSl41dVT4


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Just found this bubble mask in the memeshop. Seems like something that could be in the Bubble Pop superbox.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/g-i-bo-xyzen-bubble-mask#.U6SSl41dVT4


i LOVE bubble masks! they kind of tickle my face while bubbling though.. haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Just found this bubble mask in the memeshop. Seems like something that could be in the Bubble Pop superbox.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/g-i-bo-xyzen-bubble-mask#.U6SSl41dVT4


My favorite mask is Malin &amp; Goetz Detox mask and this looks similar! I am hoping for that type of product!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My favorite mask is Malin &amp; Goetz Detox mask and this looks similar! I am hoping for that type of product!!!


I so want to try that. I had never tried Malin &amp; Goetz until a few months ago when my lips were dry and cracking like crazy and someone on here recommended their mojito lip balm. LOVE IT. I literally just ordered a sampler of a bunch of their stuff on Birchbox just now.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

I really really want "The Saem Gem Miracle Black Pearl 02 Bubble Mask". Heard so much about that mask. (really good reviews". It's a tad expensive, but still crossing my fingers!

Also; I want the Purederm Chocolate mask in the Cacao box *-*


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

spoiler for the Aloe Vera box (which I did get too!)   This is from Memebox FB page

Purederm Aloe Nose Pore Strips 6ea

This Nose Pore Strips "Aloe" is a one-step pore care treatment specifically designed to unclog excess blackheads, whiteheads, dirt and oil piled up in your pores! You'll feel a dramatic difference after just one use!

HOW TO USE

Thoroughly wet your nose with water first, because the strip may not stick if nose is not wet. Apply the strip to moistened nose area with the shiny side facing your skin. Press down and smooth out air bubbles. Let the strip dry for 10~15 minutes. Then, when the strip dried, slowly and carefully peel off the strip starting from the edges. Rinse off any residues with water. 





Aloe Vera doesn't ship until 7/11

I edited this to clarify my post as it was confusing!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoiler for the Aloe Vera box (which I did get too!)
> 
> Purederm Aloe Nose Pore Strips 6ea
> 
> ...


Do you have that box? (I don't) what do you think?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Do you have that box? (I don't) what do you think?


I will be getting it.  I don't have it yet - lol

It doesn't ship out until July 11th....

I should clarify that post - it is from Memebox's FB page.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Still on the fence if I want to get the Aloe Vera box. I suppose I have 12 points plus if that MEMEKIIP code is still $10 it could be worth the gamble. I could also just be feeling the effects of a horrific sunburn I got over the weekend.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I will be getting it.  I don't have it yet - lol
> 
> It doesn't ship out until July 11th....
> 
> I should clarify that post - it is from Memebox's FB page.


I knew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that was what I meant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't have a good history with purederm (the brand) but things could have changed over the years. My fav nose strip is Biore from Japan. Not sure if anyone have tried those. Awesome!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't have a good history with purederm (the brand) but things could have changed over the years. My fav nose strip is Biore from Japan. Not sure if anyone have tried those. Awesome!


Are they really effective? I have never encountered any nose strips that would actually work for me.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't have blackheads anymore, but I do get "gunk" stuck.   Would these help removing that?  I have always thought that nose strips were for blackheads - but maybe they are just deep cleaning strips?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

My fiance' has blackheads *cringes* he finally bought pore strips. THANK GOD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Didn't Pore Care #3 SB Have a spoiler??


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Didn't Pore Care #3 SB Have a spoiler??


I don't think so. I bought it so I'd be interested in seeing one but I don't recall any.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Are they really effective? I have never encountered any nose strips that would actually work for me.


It is just the fun factor seeing the "foliage" from your nose. They might come right back if that is the time of the month...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but otherwise I don't rly have blackhead problems..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't think so. I bought it so I'd be interested in seeing one but I don't recall any.


I could have sworn it was a spoiler from this brand http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/seven-seconds-makerup-booster#.U6rqALFBmKg

Cause I was hesitant on buying the nakedbox #23 cause I saw that spoiler in Porecare #3


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

@ yeah I recall seeing this somewhere *confused*

Maybe someone should start a Memeboxpedia. Lol.

With screencaps and all.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 25, 2014)

I think that's a spoiler from the baby powder scent box. I hope they aren't putting it in the pore box too because I ordered both!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I think that's a spoiler from the baby powder scent box. I hope they aren't putting it in the pore box too because I ordered both!


Yeah, I'm quite sure it's for Baby Powder - some kind of a make-up base.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ yeah I recall seeing this somewhere *confused*
> 
> Maybe someone should start a Memeboxpedia. Lol.
> 
> With screencaps and all.





Paulina PS said:


> Yeah, I'm quite sure it's for Baby Powder - some kind of a make-up base.


Hmmm thats weird... I looked at the baby powder one, and there's no spoilers, but there was a jpg in the pore care #3 but now its removed, and replaced with just a box. Who knows lol I guess we will find out once we receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

I must say that the ciracle pore control sheets from pore box #2 are AMAZING. I have this tool from the body shop 

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/mens/accessories/double-ended-blackhead-remover.aspx which I use to press blackheads out with. But after using the sheets like a mask for 15 mins (they don't go stiff like pore strips) soo much gunk came out from everywhere, even the stubborn ones on my chin. So disgusting but it is the best thing I ever used!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope they put more Ciracle products in our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmmm thats weird... I looked at the baby powder one, and there's no spoilers, but there was a jpg in the pore care #3 but now its removed, and replaced with just a box. Who knows lol I guess we will find out once we receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's been posted on FB but now I can't find it there. As well as the other Scentboxes spoiler - wonder if they're going to change those products too without informing us. You can still see it in our Scentboxes thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132826-scentboxes/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Herbal box spoiler is up

-



Spoiler
















Spoiler











That's wayyyyyy to dark for me, I didnt have a good feeling about this box, so I stayed away. I think that's a man's hand lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Herbal box spoiler is up
> 
> -
> 
> ...


I think It's gonna be awesome and not too dark because that picture quality is really crap and dark! (look at the lighting) and that hand looks green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope it's a fullsize!!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where we can buy the Ciracle Blackhead Off Sheet???

I would LOVE to try these but they're not on the Memebox site...again -.-'


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

I found them on ebay! Will definately re-buy now that I know what's hidden in my pores   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I found them on ebay! Will definately re-buy now that I know what's hidden in my pores   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


which product did you find on ebay???


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

Ciracle sheets you asked about

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xciracle+sheet+pore.TRS0&amp;_nkw=ciracle+sheet+pore&amp;_sacat=0&amp;_from=R40


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Ciracle sheets you asked about
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xciracle+sheet+pore.TRS0&amp;_nkw=ciracle+sheet+pore&amp;_sacat=0&amp;_from=R40


YAY!! thanks so much!! I'm just weary about purchasing 'fake' ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you purchase?


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

No I got it in the pore 2 box but I will buy when I run out! I don't know if they would bother to produce fake ones on not so hyped products. But maybe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 25, 2014)

Check if any of the sellers is beautynetkorea, they're trustable I think!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Check if any of the sellers is beautynetkorea, they're trustable I think!


Korean makeup &amp; skincare thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Here


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't use BB cream....so swappy list for me (unless someone tells me it is a matte BB cream)  BB creams make my skin very shiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 25, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Ciracle sheets you asked about
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xciracle+sheet+pore.TRS0&amp;_nkw=ciracle+sheet+pore&amp;_sacat=0&amp;_from=R40


my son is using these and they work well i just bought a double pack off amazon uk. so check out amazon  as well.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't use BB cream....so swappy list for me (unless someone tells me it is a matte BB cream)  BB creams make my skin very shiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my too buttttt if you use a translucent powder it doesn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> my too buttttt if you use a translucent powder it doesn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


true

I found some more info (anyone read Korean??) here about the BB cream

http://www.nasarang.me/menu3.htm

AT least the ingredients are pictures and they added some captions in english.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> true
> 
> I found some more info (anyone read Korean??) here about the BB cream
> 
> ...


My korean is far from pro so no xD

Well I'm gonna love it seeing those ingredients, @Saffyra is not gonna like it (lavender again)

I guess is moisturizing, soft, good for sensitive skin and gives a smooth finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lets wait what the info card is gonna say xD


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My korean is far from pro so no xD
> 
> Well I'm gonna love it seeing those ingredients, @Saffyra is not gonna like it (lavender again)
> 
> I guess is moisturizing, soft, good for sensitive skin and gives a smooth finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lets wait what the info card is gonna say xD


Yah I specifically didn't get this box because of the lavender.  I gotta say it REALLY sucks to be allergic to it. 

I was totally going to buy it because I love that sort of thing but ehhh... there's way too many things lavender can be in. :*(


----------



## raindrop (Jun 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yah I specifically didn't get this box because of the lavender.  I gotta say it REALLY sucks to be allergic to it.    I was totally going to buy it because I love that sort of thing but ehhh... there's way too many things lavender can be in. :*(


 
I'm allergic too!  It gives me instant migraines.  I've stayed away from all the nature/herbal boxes and so far I've been lucky to not get any lavender products.  Fingers crossed, right?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yah I specifically didn't get this box because of the lavender.  I gotta say it REALLY sucks to be allergic to it.
> 
> I was totally going to buy it because I love that sort of thing but ehhh... there's way too many things lavender can be in. :*(





raindrop said:


> I'm allergic too!  It gives me instant migraines.  I've stayed away from all the nature/herbal boxes and so far I've been lucky to not get any lavender products.  Fingers crossed, right?


It indeed really suck like they put in in everything.. I really like it but I can imagine it really sucks!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?

I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 26, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Does anyone know where we can buy the Ciracle Blackhead Off Sheet???
> 
> I would LOVE to try these but they're not on the Memebox site...again -.-'


Now I can't remember where you told me to stretch the sheets but they DO stretch and I was able to just use one for my whole nose!  I'm so glad I mentioned it and that you knew how they were supposed to work!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

Subscribing to this thread now that I ordered the

Superbox #41 - My Cute Wishlist

Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Now I can't remember where you told me to stretch the sheets but they DO stretch and I was able to just use one for my whole nose!  I'm so glad I mentioned it and that you knew how they were supposed to work!


haha!! i definately do my research when I am interested in a product.. i didn't even get the product.. haha!! but i am so glad it helped!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now you dont have to waste two sheets!


----------



## Nina Chau (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried the Ciracle blackhead sheets last night and found that one sheet was actually too big for my nose where I have blackheads. I just cut it in half and put half on my nose and the half on my chin where I have blackheads too.


----------



## bafta (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> true
> 
> I found some more info (anyone read Korean??) here about the BB cream
> 
> ...


Ingredients: 

Water, Cyclomethicone, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Zinc Oxide, Propylene Glycol, Titanium Dioxide, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Dimethicone Copolyol, Mineral Oil, Glycerin, Arbutin, Cetyl PEG/PPG-10/1 Dimethicone, Polyethylene, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Beeswax, CI 77492, Sodium Chloride, CI 77499, CI 77491, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Talc, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Algae Extract, Squalane, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Rosa Canina (Rosehip) Seed Oil, Macadamia Integrifolia Seed Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Disodium EDTA, Adenosine, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, Coix Lacryma-Jobi Ma-yuen Seed Extract, Phaseolus Radiatus Seed Extract, Phaseolus Angularis Seed Extract, Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Caviar Extract


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

@@bafta thank you so much!


----------



## migasa (Jun 28, 2014)

bafta said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> Water, Cyclomethicone, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Zinc Oxide, Propylene Glycol, Titanium Dioxide, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Dimethicone Copolyol, Mineral Oil, Glycerin, Arbutin, Cetyl PEG/PPG-10/1 Dimethicone, Polyethylene, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Beeswax, CI 77492, Sodium Chloride, CI 77499, CI 77491, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Talc, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Algae Extract, Squalane, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Rosa Canina (Rosehip) Seed Oil, Macadamia Integrifolia Seed Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Disodium EDTA, Adenosine, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, Coix Lacryma-Jobi Ma-yuen Seed Extract, Phaseolus Radiatus Seed Extract, Phaseolus Angularis Seed Extract, Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Caviar Extract


Is not "zero paraben, zero ethenol, zero silicon oil, zero mineral oil..." Memebox lying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

migasa said:


> Is not "zero paraben, zero ethenol, zero silicon oil, zero mineral oil..." Memebox lying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, snap!  I see lavender oil!  Maybe I should hunt down more ingredient lists....  Although I havent had any issues.

Also, if that's the list of ingredients for the Narasang BB cream, Memebox isn't lying, the company that makes it is!!  That advertisement has natural written all over it!


----------



## migasa (Jun 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, snap!  I see lavender oil!  Maybe I should hunt down more ingredient lists....  Although I havent had any issues.
> 
> Also, if that's the list of ingredients for the Narasang BB cream, Memebox isn't lying, the company that makes it is!!  That advertisement has natural written all over it!


Where the company (producer) wrote it? I've only seen on FB memebox.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

migasa said:


> Where the company (producer) wrote it? I've only seen on FB memebox.


I went to the link that Bafta posted earlier:

http://www.nasarang.me/menu3.htm

However, I do hope that Memebox is paying attention to ingredients lists!  They dropped the ball with this one.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 29, 2014)

No, memebox is to blame for the nasarang bb cream lie- I went back to the original fb post and their wording is so tricky!

They say the BRAND was awarded for a zero paraben / zero mineral oil formula and then say THUS the bb cream is natural and great.

I've enjoyed the HG products I've found through memebox, but I'm buying individual products from other korean websites from now on- products with mineral oil, fragrance, and even parabens are not going on my face...

I think it comes down to trust- I'm glad I found memebox, because it was fun for awhile, but now I'm at the point where I don't trust the company at all.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 29, 2014)

breakdown of the ingredients list:

Water, Cyclomethicone, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Zinc Oxide, Propylene Glycol, Titanium Dioxide, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Dimethicone Copolyol, Mineral Oil, Glycerin, Arbutin, Cetyl *PEG/PPG-10/1 *Dimethicone, Polyethylene, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Beeswax, *CI 77492*, Sodium Chloride, *CI 77499, CI 77491*, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Talc, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Algae Extract, Squalane, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Rosa Canina (Rosehip) Seed Oil, Macadamia Integrifolia Seed Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Disodium EDTA, Adenosine, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, Coix Lacryma-Jobi Ma-yuen Seed Extract, Phaseolus Radiatus Seed Extract, Phaseolus Angularis Seed Extract, Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Caviar Extract

Talc = known human carcinogen

Propylparaben, Methylparaben- strongly suspected human carcinogen, easily absorbed through the skin

CI + 5 digit number = coal tar dyes, known human carcinogen

Mineral oil = may clog pores, not harmful if it is properly refined, but often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals

PEG = petroleum based, often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals

I share this only because I used to be fairly ignorant about the ingredients in cosmetics and I am appreciative to people who gave me accurate, research-based information.  You should do your own research into this subject matter.  Since I am skin-care/cosmetics crazy, and I use tons of products every day, it's really important to me that they are safe! I do have some products that I love soooo much, I overlook some ingredients...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> breakdown of the ingredients list:
> 
> Water, Cyclomethicone, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Zinc Oxide, Propylene Glycol, Titanium Dioxide, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Dimethicone Copolyol, Mineral Oil, Glycerin, Arbutin, Cetyl *PEG/PPG-10/1 *Dimethicone, Polyethylene, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Beeswax, *CI 77492*, Sodium Chloride, *CI 77499, CI 77491*, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Talc, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Algae Extract, Squalane, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Rosa Canina (Rosehip) Seed Oil, Macadamia Integrifolia Seed Oil, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Disodium EDTA, Adenosine, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Extract, Coix Lacryma-Jobi Ma-yuen Seed Extract, Phaseolus Radiatus Seed Extract, Phaseolus Angularis Seed Extract, Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Caviar Extract
> 
> ...


Thats scary... radiation?? *Carcinogenic *-  "radiation that is an agent directly involved in causing cancer."


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thats scary... radiation?? *Carcinogenic *-  "radiation that is an agent directly involved in causing cancer."


The thing is that sunlight, microwaves (yes, this includes the kitchen appliance), and x-rays are radiation.  Smoke -- including car exhaust and burning meat -- and fried foods are carcinogenic.  There's a very strong link between chlorinated drinking water (like we had in the town where I grew up) and kidney cancer (which killed my mom, who also grew up downriver from a nuclear plant in a different part of the state).  It's good to be aware of this, but there are a *lot* more sources of radiation and carcinogens out there than most people think about.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing is that sunlight, microwaves (yes, this includes the kitchen appliance), and x-rays are radiation.  Smoke -- including car exhaust and burning meat -- and fried foods are carcinogenic.  There's a very strong link between chlorinated drinking water (like we had in the town where I grew up) and kidney cancer (which killed my mom, who also grew up downriver from a nuclear plant in a different part of the state).  It's good to be aware of this, but there are a *lot* more sources of radiation and carcinogens out there than most people think about.


And according to a person I know who has a degree in chemistry the amount of parabens that you would have to absorb to cause problems is larger than one might think.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing is that sunlight, microwaves (yes, this includes the kitchen appliance), and x-rays are radiation.  Smoke -- including car exhaust and burning meat -- and fried foods are carcinogenic.  There's a very strong link between chlorinated drinking water (like we had in the town where I grew up) and kidney cancer (which killed my mom, who also grew up downriver from a nuclear plant in a different part of the state).  It's good to be aware of this, but there are a *lot* more sources of radiation and carcinogens out there than most people think about.


Sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

True. Its good you girls brought this up. The body's immunity is stronger than you think, but the risk is higher when you have other factors like family history, occupational exposure etc. I hope we can clarify this with the rest of the products we will ever receive...some English labels would be nice; especially on brands that still refuse to list them in English..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

I made a thread specifically for things like this (ingredients/information) that we find in the products we receive.

Here


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I made a thread specifically for things like this (ingredients/information) that we find in the products we receive.
> 
> Here


Good idea!


----------



## catyz (Jun 29, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> No, memebox is to blame for the nasarang bb cream lie- I went back to the original fb post and their wording is so tricky!
> 
> They say the BRAND was awarded for a zero paraben / zero mineral oil formula and then say THUS the bb cream is natural and great.
> 
> ...


@sunsandsurflife. Thanks for sharing. Can you also let us know which website you shop at? I've been trying to find other website but failed to find any good ones.

Thanks!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> @sunsandsurflife. Thanks for sharing. Can you also let us know which website you shop at? I've been trying to find other website but failed to find any good ones.
> 
> Thanks!


You can find a lot of products on beautynetkorea.com


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

@@jessicka I moved your video here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

OOoo! "AT HOME" Superbox spoiler is up! Looks like fun!



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## RoiRoy33 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> Mineral oil = may clog pores, not harmful if it is properly refined, but often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals
> 
> PEG = petroleum based, often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals


It's disingenuous to say, "Be careful of [this product] because it's [often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals]." That's technically true of everything, including water, everyday foods, and probably most of the things you own and consume.

The simple fact is that PEG (and mineral oil) is completely safe, and cosmetics companies are required to use highly purified forms of whatever molecular weight PEG they're using. Contaminants, and acceptable levels of them, are regulated by each country at several levels. It's the regulation of these compounds and the manufacturing process that you have to worry about, not the compound itself, so you really can't write off something so abundant and widely used as PEG as a no-no. Otherwise you will find yourself terrified at the ingredients label of many medicines, beauty products, and even foods.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> OOoo! "AT HOME" Superbox spoiler is up! Looks like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe that these things work - lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't believe that these things work - lol


At least it will be something fun for you to try.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't believe that these things work - lol


I don't either, but it still looks interesting, the way it crushes and then lathers up!


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 30, 2014)

RoiRoy33 said:


> It's disingenuous to say, "Be careful of [this product] because it's [often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals]." That's technically true of everything, including water, everyday foods, and probably most of the things you own and consume.
> 
> The simple fact is that PEG (and mineral oil) is completely safe, and cosmetics companies are required to use highly purified forms of whatever molecular weight PEG they're using. Contaminants, and acceptable levels of them, are regulated by each country at several levels. It's the regulation of these compounds and the manufacturing process that you have to worry about, not the compound itself, so you really can't write off something so abundant and widely used as PEG as a no-no. Otherwise you will find yourself terrified at the ingredients label of many medicines, beauty products, and even foods.


It's not disingenuous, these particular ingredients are often contaminated, to the point where it's worth mentioning. I live in the US and there is little regulation of cosmetics, so I have to inform myself. People who live in Canada or Europe should know that there could be ingredients in memebox products that are banned in their home countries.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 30, 2014)

RoiRoy33 said:


> It's disingenuous to say, "Be careful of [this product] because it's [often contaminated with other carcinogenic chemicals]." That's technically true of everything, including water, everyday foods, and probably most of the things you own and consume.
> 
> The simple fact is that PEG (and mineral oil) is completely safe, and cosmetics companies are required to use highly purified forms of whatever molecular weight PEG they're using. Contaminants, and acceptable levels of them, are regulated by each country at several levels. It's the regulation of these compounds and the manufacturing process that you have to worry about, not the compound itself, so you really can't write off something so abundant and widely used as PEG as a no-no. Otherwise you will find yourself terrified at the ingredients label of many medicines, beauty products, and even foods.


I don't feel that it's disingenuous, these particular ingredients are often contaminated, to the point where it's worth mentioning. I live in the US and there is little regulation of cosmetics, so I have to inform myself. People who live in Canada or Europe should know that there could be ingredients in memebox products that are banned in their home countries (speculation, I don't know Korea's policies!!)

You shouldn't be terrified, but it's ill-advised to stick your head in the sand and do nothing. The truth is that many of the cosmetics being sold harm our bodies and the environment, we can be part of the solution, not the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I'm excited for the zero cosmetics memebox!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

I definitely don't think it works &gt;.&lt;  But yes, interesting to try if it has some other uses...  See, this is when it would be good to get an ingredient list.  If it had some super awesome ingredients and/or antioxidants in it, I would use it anyway.  Instead its probably just caffeine.  Poo.

Now I want another spoiler to make up for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> At least it will be something fun for you to try.





Andi B said:


> I don't either, but it still looks interesting, the way it crushes and then lathers up!


yes to both!! I wish they would work...I would buy stock in those things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes to both!! I wish they would work...I would buy stock in those things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know!  At first, I thought they were like those little squishy bath bead things that everybody's grandmother had in the 80's.  If so, I would have bought the box just for that...there's just something cheesy and nostalgic about them, and it was oddly satisfying to smoosh/pop them!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know!  At first, I thought they were like those little squishy bath bead things that everybody's grandmother had in the 80's.  If so, I would have bought the box just for that...there's just something cheesy and nostalgic about them, and it was oddly satisfying to smoosh/pop them!


Hahah I literally would always use those whenever I stayed at my grandma's house! That's what I thought they were at first too.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know!  At first, I thought they were like those little squishy bath bead things that everybody's grandmother had in the 80's.  If so, I would have bought the box just for that...there's just something cheesy and nostalgic about them, and it was oddly satisfying to smoosh/pop them!


I totally remember those!!!  I loved them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

oh I loved those - my mom had them!!  As a kid, I would get into trouble, because I would pop them open and ruin them - lol


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't thought about those in years! Now I want some too


----------



## flushblush (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely seems like a snake oil kind of product (nothing you apply topically can ever slim you down), but I LOVE the name. And they do look fun to pop!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know!  At first, I thought they were like those little squishy bath bead things that everybody's grandmother had in the 80's.  If so, I would have bought the box just for that...there's just something cheesy and nostalgic about them, and it was oddly satisfying to smoosh/pop them!


OMG bath beads! I used to love playing with my mom's. I think hers were Jean Nate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why did they stop making them? They were so much fun to squish! Must google now.....


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> OOoo! "AT HOME" Superbox spoiler is up! Looks like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG how amazingly insane! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At first they look at these mints you get at restaurants but then weird fun YAY I really like these kind of weird stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Superbox #28 Free From Oil &amp; Troubles Spoiler

“Milky Dress’s Anti-Trouble Body Mist” -retail value $23

"Get yourself ready for the hot summer with this easy-to-apply anti-trouble mist for your body! Simply spritz on this body mist to treat blemishes and troubles around your back, breast, hip, and anywhere else difficult to reach with your hands! With more of your body being exposed in the summer time, real women go beyond facial blemish treatments. Milky Dress’ Anti-Trouble Body Mist promises you the softest, smoothest body line ever!"



Spoiler




















Spoiler


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Superbox #28 Free From Oil &amp; Troubles Spoiler
> 
> “Milky Dress’s Anti-Trouble Body Mist” -retail value $23
> 
> ...


awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so happy must be amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah!   love that spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let's hope that memebox ACTUALLY puts it in our box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Yeah!   love that spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let's hope that memebox ACTUALLY puts it in our box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, especially since the spoiler finally made me cave on this box! That is something I can use this time of year!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

why do they show a caterpillar?  It isn't made of smushed catepillars, is it?  lol  J/K


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yeah, especially since the spoiler finally made me cave on this box! That is something I can use this time of year!


OHH, that is what happened with me &amp; office essentials - the secret key mist spoiler made me cave in and get it...and then no secret key  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why do they show a caterpillar?  It isn't made of smushed catepillars, is it?  lol  J/K


It better not be!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yeah, especially since the spoiler finally made me cave on this box! That is something I can use this time of year!


Yea that spoiler for FFO&amp;T made me buy it today for my hubby. They better put it in this box lol!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why do they show a caterpillar?  It isn't made of smushed catepillars, is it?  lol  J/K


Ewww! I'm still recovering from a traumatic insect-related event at work last week...now I'll never get over the heebie jeebies!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

oh no.....now I think I know why...I found another product by that company.....



Spoiler










from http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Milky-Dress---Anti-Trouble-Foam-Cleanser-100ml/KRMIDRSK0001817/

and then when I looked at the full product view in Korean for the spoiler, they showed the caterpillars munching and then some pellets....






from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILKYDRESS-Anti-Trouble-Body-Mist-80ml-/400507321987



hot damn. This belongs in the OMG box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

yep, yep, yeppers, yep



Spoiler



excrementum bombycis extract =  silkworm excrement extract


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OHH, that is what happened with me &amp; office essentials - the secret key mist spoiler made me cave in and get it...and then no secret key  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! I hope they learned from that slip-up. The first box I bought 2 weeks ago was the detox box, and I bought it because I assumed the green tea cleanser in the photo would be in it...now I don't have such high hopes!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

Ewww ewww ewww ewww!!!!!

They should seriously put a warning on that!!!!

(Chanting to self) *its just extract*its just extract*lalalalalalala*chamomile,sweet almond oil, lalalala*


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh no.....now I think I know why...I found another product by that company.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this didn't make the cut for the OMGbox, I'm skeered to see what did!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 1, 2014)

It's cool, I ain't afraid of a little silkworm poop.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> It's cool, I ain't afraid of a little silkworm poop.


lol.  I am not either, but I thought it was sneaky that memebox didn't tell us what the prime ingredient was in this product!  haha

The little caterpillar had me intrigued...and then I saw the pellets and I tracked down the name!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

here is some more info on that particular ingredient

http://www.chineseherbshealing.com/bombyx-mori-feces-can-sha/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, yep, yeppers, yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god ..


----------



## veritazy (Jul 2, 2014)

speak about novelty. but a true memebox fan fears not the unknown haha


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Andi B said:


> If this didn't make the cut for the OMGbox, I'm skeered to see what did!


I am hoping we say OH.MY.GOD to every single product that comes out of that box. Seriously, we better be!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

spoiler for the summer superbox:



Spoiler









1) Finco UV Control Sun Block 60ml

2) Hope Girl Power Volume Mascara Waterproof 7g

3) CNKCOS Transformer SOlution 1st 170ml + 2nd 30ml (this seems really fun to use...mix the two bottles together and shake until it becomes a yellow gel-type solution!!!)

4) borntree Bloom Mineral Avenue Air Fit Sun CC 15g

5) W.HOLIC Glutathione Whitening Essence 50ml (haha weird English on the packaging - "whithing essence" LOL)



will do the unboxing video later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

don't look too amazing tbh. mascara is repeat too i think, might a different variant


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the summer superbox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, excited to get mine today.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the summer superbox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of looks like the threw that box together.... cute packaging though.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoiler



the borntree and w.holic intrigues me. the rest...not too much tho


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the summer superbox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not impressed, they promised the most innovative products from sun damage, if I wanted one average white suncream I could of gotten in it my local store.... . I swear they changed the description. As when I look at it now, that statement isn't there anymore. They could of done so much more with this, maybe ill be more impressed when I receive this box..


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 2, 2014)

Im really happy about the summer box. I need a waterproof mascara, and the hope girl mascara from the office box is the best I have ever used..soo in love. I am curious about the whitening essence, I just read that the ingredient in it is very effective at brightening skin which I need. The cc seems to be a good one and the face sun block is a staple so Im happy to try a new brand. The mixing liquid for the body looks a bit odd though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

What exactly is the mixing product? What does it do?


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't say I'm super excited for this box, which is funny because I'm pretty sure I'm the one that made it happen (I think I probably asked Memebox 6-7 times for a suncare box...). I was expecting more... suncare, to be honest.



Spoiler



Not super excited about the sunscreen because I was really hoping for the Nuganic one. Heh. It's the same SPF and PA though. I can't find a well-translated ingredients list so I don't know if it's physical like the Nuganic sunscreen. From reviews, seems like it has a MAJOR white cast... but they're playing it off as a good thing? Who knows.

I have more mascara than I'll ever need, honestly... and what mascara isn't waterproof, these days?

Can't find ANY info on the whitening essence. Glutathione is an antioxidant, though.

CC would be fantastic if it was the right colour for me. It probably won't be. :/ I hope they added sample packs of the CC cream so I can try it without opening up the compact.

Transformer solution. From what I can tell, you pour the little one into the big one and shake, turning it into a yellowish gel solution that you put on your body. It doesn't seem to act as a sunscreen. It contains potato, tomato, cucumber, and aloe from what I can gather. I also saw aluminum oxide in the advertisement I was looking at which is a bit of a concern (it's a filler, doesn't really do anything, was potentially linked to cancer/Alzheimer's but I haven't been up to date). Hard to tell.



Meh. Can't say I've been happy with superboxes lately.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

yea not too excited about the summer box actually...i think i'd only be using 2 out of 5 of the stuff inside....



Spoiler



tbh i think i'd only be using the sunscreen and the whitening essence in the box...i'll probably save one (out of the 2 hope girl mascaras that i received) for future use...still considering about the CC cream cos i still have the IOPE air cushion that i haven't even opened at home yet (but the packaging is really quite cute)...and the cooling gel is interesting, but i won't have the chance to go sunbathing or anything...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

I was really hoping for a powdered sunscreen--the original wording sounded so much like that would be in the box.  Not cool memebox!  I think I may be over the superboxes.  :smiletongue:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree i came across this spray-on dry sunscreen recently from re:cipe...it's quite cool   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

That sounds great!  I am allergic to most creams including sunscreens, so I am always looking for powdered, oil, or spray products.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@puppymomofthree i came across this spray-on dry sunscreen recently from re:cipe...it's quite cool   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How cool! have you tried it? wow, i can't even find it online


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> How cool! have you tried it? wow, i can't even find it online


yup! i use a normal sunscreen after applying my skincare products...then i use the spray on one for touchups before i head out...it's so convenient, and it's great that it's DRY!!!

i got mine from a fb giveaway...they've recently started selling in hk i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> yup! i use a normal sunscreen after applying my skincare products...then i use the spray on one for touchups before i head out...it's so convenient, and it's great that it's DRY!!!


do you use this for your face and body??


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> do you use this for your face and body??


i'm too lazy to apply sunscreen onto my body unless i'm going swimming haha and the bottle i received is quite small, so i only use it for the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i'm too lazy to apply sunscreen onto my body unless i'm going swimming haha and the bottle i received is quite small, so i only use it for the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so awesome!! i need to find me one of those!! lol i wish this stuff was more readily available in the states..always so hard to get/find stuff lol


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, yep, yeppers, yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my~~~ now i am worry what is in the OMG box if that didn't make it in.


----------



## cherricelle (Jul 2, 2014)

Darn. I bought 2 summer boxes thinking it was gunna be full of sunscreen since I have a little obsession with sun protection but whatta bummer. Excited to use the cc cream stuff though   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone want a footcare box spoiler?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok here it is!

The footcare box



Spoiler






1) Keyskin Foot Peeling Care

2) Blacklees The Ssak Mini File 5 ct

3) Blacklees The Ssak Foot Pack

4) Dermahouse Foot &amp; Heel Care 70ml

5) Sur Line Print Manicure

6) Lala Nail Care Oil x2

7) Kavis Deo Under-Arm &amp; Foot Powder 30g

The box was packed to the brim!



ETA: woo! I did it right, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Ok here it is!
> 
> The footcare box
> 
> ...


I just got my box tonight too. I LOVE IT! It is a great assortment of footcare products. Very Happy!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got my box tonight too. I LOVE IT! It is a great assortment of footcare products. Very Happy!


And it was stuffed too!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> And it was stuffed too!


Very stuffed. Awesome sizes. Interesting product descriptions. A really fun box!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

how did you all get your footcare so quickly?  Mine just shipped out!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Was that the first foot care box or the second one? Because I might have to get the second one if its still available after seeing that!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Was that the first foot care box or the second one? Because I might have to get the second one if its still available after seeing that!


The first!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how did you all get your footcare so quickly? Mine just shipped out!!!


I bought footcare and summer together, I guess I got upgraded to express shipping.
I was wondering what you think about the box... Excited?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how did you all get your footcare so quickly?  Mine just shipped out!!!


It came express w/ the Summer box. Took one day to get to NYC from Korea. Crazy!!!!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It came express w/ the Summer box. Took one day to get to NYC from Korea. Crazy!!!!!


Because Korea is 14 hours ahead of central time


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I bought footcare and summer together, I guess I got upgraded to express shipping.
> 
> I was wondering what you think about the box... Excited?


YES! I love my feet and this box is great!  I even got footcare 2 - that is how much I love pampering my poor tootsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

okay, I need some product descriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



1) Keyskin Foot Peeling Care - I know what this is.
2) Blacklees The Ssak Mini File 5 ct - I know what this is!
3) Blacklees The Ssak Foot Pack - what is this?
4) Dermahouse Foot &amp; Heel Care 70ml  - I know what this is
5) Sur Line Print Manicure - what is this?
6) Lala Nail Care Oil x2 - I take it this is cuticle/nail oil?  Or is it different?
7) Kavis Deo Under-Arm &amp; Foot Powder 30g  - this is great - this is a multi-purpose item? lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I need some product descriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I will see if I can take a good pic of the product card.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I need some product descriptions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall recieve.


Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

thank you @@paradoxnerd

the



Spoiler



print nail kit sounds very interesting!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you @@paradoxnerd


You're welcome!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh that foot box looks great! I hope the 2nd edition is this good! Even the stuff that I thought looked boring or cheap at first glance looks really awesome now that I've seen the product card!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh that foot box looks great! I hope the 2nd edition is this good! Even the stuff that I thought looked boring or cheap at first glance looks really awesome now that I've seen the product card!


I know!!  I can't wait to get mine - sometime mid next week!! lol


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow!! That footbox looks amazing, scampering off the Meme to see if #2 is still avail


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you @@paradoxnerd
> 
> the
> 
> ...


I just saw that picture of those silk thingies, and everybody says eew.. in what products going to be an eww something and what is that something? silk eggs?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

I want my foot care #2 box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my feet are loving the foot masks and are turning pink and soft! I want pink soft korean feet forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just saw that picture of those silk thingies, and everybody says eew.. in what products going to be an eww something and what is that something? silk egg


oh that is the Free from Oil &amp; Troubles box coming out.  It has a body spray and it is made with silkworm poop!!

lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 2, 2014)

Silkworm poop, from experience, is one of the nastiest smells ever. It sort of smells like sulfur... if there's sulfur in the poop, then that would make sense to use in an oil-controlling spray. I'm sure they'll cover it up with fragrance. Silkworms are cute little babies, it's unfortunate that they're usually killed in order to harvest the cocoons/make silk. :/ 

Anyway, super excited for the Foot Care box! I think my Summer and Foot Care boxes are coming together so the latter definitely makes up for the former. I don't even do my toes, but that print thingy looks super awesome. I love that they give you a whole procedure instead of just random items. Definitely made my day to see those spoilers.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh that is the Free from Oil &amp; Troubles box coming out.  It has a body spray and it is made with silkworm poop!!
> 
> lol





Bunbunny said:


> Silkworm poop, from experience, is one of the nastiest smells ever. It sort of smells like sulfur... if there's sulfur in the poop, then that would make sense to use in an oil-controlling spray. I'm sure they'll cover it up with fragrance. Silkworms are cute little babies, it's unfortunate that they're usually killed in order to harvest the cocoons/make silk. :/
> 
> Anyway, super excited for the Foot Care box! I think my Summer and Foot Care boxes are coming together so the latter definitely makes up for the former. I don't even do my toes, but that print thingy looks super awesome. I love that they give you a whole procedure instead of just random items. Definitely made my day to see those spoilers.


How much of silk horor can we get...

indeed just figured out buy watching a video about silk etc and woops my heart broke.. but poop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have no idea what my mind have to say about that... we can always spray it on our feet?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

well, it is hot &amp; muggy &amp; humid here in the Boston area and will be until September.   Sometimes I do get heat rashes and I guess silkworm poop is good for rashes.   

heck, I have had worse things on my body - lol - and I did order the OMG box.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 2, 2014)

They kill them? Nooooooooooooooooooooo my beloved cocoon soap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Silkworm poop, from experience, is one of the nastiest smells ever. It sort of smells like sulfur... if there's sulfur in the poop, then that would make sense to use in an oil-controlling spray. I'm sure they'll cover it up with fragrance. Silkworms are cute little babies, it's unfortunate that they're usually killed in order to harvest the cocoons/make silk. :/
> 
> Anyway, super excited for the Foot Care box! I think my Summer and Foot Care boxes are coming together so the latter definitely makes up for the former. I don't even do my toes, but that print thingy looks super awesome. I love that they give you a whole procedure instead of just random items. Definitely made my day to see those spoilers.


They kill them? ..wow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

its a double edged sword... if product wasn't made these animals wouldn't exist... just as if everyone went vegan tomorrow a lot of animals would be slaughtered for no reason at all


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know if they would be killed for cocoon soap, tbh. For silk and many silk cocoon pads, you want the cocoon  to be pristine in order to get a nice single thread of pure silk for making fabric or a well-shaped pad. When they become moths, they sort of just rip out of it from one side. I figure that sort of cocoon can be ground up for use in stuff like soap, etc where the quality of silk is not as necessary. Plus then they would have more moths to breed. I'm sure you can call/email the company and ask if their soap is cruelty free or not!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 3, 2014)

I very highly doubt it is, animal testing is a requirement in China. I'm not sure about Korea, but they likely have similar standards.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 3, 2014)

Actually not true, I just googled it. There are lots of Korean companies that don't test on animals.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I very highly doubt it is, animal testing is a requirement in China. I'm not sure about Korea, but they likely have similar standards.


I know India just banned animal testing on cosmetics and household items, also not sure about Korea, last I heard they were trying to get it banned. Hopefully soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried the CC cream compact from the Summer box yet?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried the CC cream compact from the Summer box yet?


Not yet but I plan to try it at work tomorrow as it is obviously not as bad as the horrible cc cushion from superbox #2.
It seems like it's not too dewy or sticky from swatching on my hand.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Not yet but I plan to try it at work tomorrow as it is obviously not as bad as the horrible cc cushion from superbox #2.
> 
> It seems like it's not too dewy or sticky from switching on my hand.


lol we girls love to smudge everything on our hards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol we girls love to smudge everything on our hards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


Lol yeah, btw I am a horrible enabler. I ordered a memebox for my best friend's birthday present.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol yeah, btw I am a horrible enabler. I ordered a memebox for my best friend's birthday present.


No clue what that means but that's very sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 5, 2014)

Someone posted the waxing box:

http://iconosquare.com/p/758216212360347672_53567959


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness. Is that a



Spoiler



_Benton_



product I see? I don't even have body hair (good genes) and I'm starting to regret not getting that box when it was on sale. Can't really tell what the other products are... looks like a good box for the price, especially with the $6 sale they had when it came out. Dang.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 6, 2014)

VERY IMPORTANT FOR ANYONE WHO GOT THE *WAXING BOX*. It's 3 in the morning and I got out of bed because I suddenly remembered this, that's how important this is. 

There have recently been contamination issues with certain Benton products, particularly in their Snail Bee Essence, where many people have reported actual green mold-like substance in their bottle, and it HAS shown to cause very bad breakouts and reactions in people. Others have reported issues with Benton's Aloe BHA line. The manufacturing date on these products is *March 5th, 2014*. Please check your bottle of Benton product to see what date it was manufactured and if there is any sort of contamination in the bottle.

If it was manufactured on the date but you see no contamination, please please please patch test very carefully on a small section of your skin, such as the back of your hand, before using. Benton says that the Snail Bee Essence was the only product involved, but given that they use the same manufacturing facilities for many of their products, it's better to be safe than sorry.

Pictures of the mold in the Snail Bee Essence:

http://imgur.com/a/NFrYk

Benton's response (note that exchanges/refunds will only be done on the Snail Bee Essence so far):

http://www.reddit.com/r/AsianBeauty/comments/28qlu9/psa_bentons_official_response_regarding/

Blog post (not mine) about the issue, along with a picture of her reaction to the product:

http://beautybarre.blogspot.ca/2014/06/the-benton-issue.html


----------



## ellabella10 (Jul 6, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> VERY IMPORTANT FOR ANYONE WHO GOT THE *WAXING BOX*. It's 3 in the morning and I got out of bed because I suddenly remembered this, that's how important this is.
> 
> There have recently been contamination issues with certain Benton products, particularly in their Snail Bee Essence, where many people have reported actual green mold-like substance in their bottle, and it HAS shown to cause very bad breakouts and reactions in people. Others have reported issues with Benton's Aloe BHA line. The manufacturing date on these products is *March 5th, 2014*. Please check your bottle of Benton product to see what date it was manufactured and if there is any sort of contamination in the bottle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I have recently purchased the product concerned. Luckily mine is a different manufacturing date and has no smell or colour.


----------



## catyz (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Bunbunny, thank you so much for posting this! This sounds so scary. I didn't get the box but it did remind of checking the items from the boxes before using, instead of blindly trusting that it's good!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 7, 2014)

No problem! Gotta keep safe, you know?

Anyway, I got the Summer and Footcare boxes today and I'm actually really happy about... both! I'm still disappointed that the Summer box didn't include a mist or some more SPF products instead of that mascara. But the whitening essence is really huge, and the sunblock appears to have a similar formula to the Nuganic (except with orange extract and fragrance, so it's still worse). Haven't tried the mascara (who else has about a dozen mascaras lying around from sub boxes?), the CNKOS stuff is still weirding me out because I don't know what it's supposed to do. The CC dries matte, which is fantastic. It reminds me a lot of the Miguhara B.P cream, though a bit less powdery. Feels like nothing on my face. It is a shade or so lighter than perfect, but it might be perfect come winter. I believe it has yellow undertones. (I'm not great at figuring out the difference yet).

And the foot box is just great in every way. Couldn't ask for anything more, except maybe translated ingredients lists!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Bunbunny - you will just have to start learning Korean!! lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> No problem! Gotta keep safe, you know?
> 
> Anyway, I got the Summer and Footcare boxes today and I'm actually really happy about... both! I'm still disappointed that the Summer box didn't include a mist or some more SPF products instead of that mascara. But the whitening essence is really huge, and the sunblock appears to have a similar formula to the Nuganic (except with orange extract and fragrance, so it's still worse). Haven't tried the mascara (who else has about a dozen mascaras lying around from sub boxes?), the CNKOS stuff is still weirding me out because I don't know what it's supposed to do. The CC dries matte, which is fantastic. It reminds me a lot of the Miguhara B.P cream, though a bit less powdery. Feels like nothing on my face. It is a shade or so lighter than perfect, but it might be perfect come winter. I believe it has yellow undertones. (I'm not great at figuring out the difference yet).
> 
> And the foot box is just great in every way. Couldn't ask for anything more, except maybe translated ingredients lists!


I wore the sunblock yesterday and my stupidly sensitive skin didn't have any problems.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

My Footbox is coming today!! A few days earlier than I expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is supposed to be here but site says,



Spoiler



Premium Herb &amp; Grain BB Cream is in the herbal cosmetics box
http://us.memebox.com/special-offers/premium-herb-grain-bb-cream#.U7xTwLGmWp0


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

What did you guys think of the waxing box? 

The cream smelled horrible. Just me? xD


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

the unboxing video of the waxing box is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3?do=findComment&amp;comment=2240568


----------



## migasa (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoiler cacaobox

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-cacao#.U72xbEDyCIA


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

migasa said:


> Spoiler cacaobox
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-cacao#.U72xbEDyCIA


That cacao mask smells so yummy! I just want to put my finger in there and eat it! It smells so real!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> That cacao mask smells so yummy! I just want to put my finger in there and eat it! It smells so real!


How does it work for your skin?  I actually broke down and bought another cacao box after this spoiler came out!! lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> How does it work for your skin?  I actually broke down and bought another cacao box after this spoiler came out!! lol


uhh broke down is a bad thing right? (like break out?) or does that mean that it does wonders for you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haven't tried it yet.. so many masks,, just smelled it and swatched it on my hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I know wonderuci is an amazing brand so that's why I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> uhh broke down is a bad thing right? (like break out?) or does that mean that it does wonders for you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> haven't tried it yet.. so many masks,, just smelled it and swatched it on my hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I know wonderuci is an amazing brand so that's why I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I broke down = I am weak...I have no self-control....  means I am weak, no self-control and I just HAD to get another one of these cacao boxes (even though I ordered it when it first came out!!)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I broke down = I am weak...I have no self-control....  means I am weak, no self-control and I just HAD to get another one of these cacao boxes (even though I ordered it when it first came out!!)


When a girl needs chocolate, you'll never get in her way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so you did good!

(and thx for the english lesson  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 10, 2014)

I am also thinking about a 2nd chocolate box. With points and coupons, I could get it for $16. I love wash off masks and since this one smells like chocolate...  :wizard:


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I am also thinking about a 2nd chocolate box. With points and coupons, I could get it for $16. I love wash off masks and since this one smells like chocolate...  :wizard:


Considering how much that mask sells for on it's own, I wouldn't blame you at all!  That's a great deal!

I realized this morning that I only paid $9.99 for the cacao box, so I'm thrilled! If another good deal comes along before it's sold out, I might just be able to justify buying a 2nd box too!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bubble Pop Cosmetics Box Spoiler!!

"OSEQUE Melting Cleanser 120g Full-Size Product ($40 retail value)
If you’ve experienced any skin irritations, break-outs, or dehydration from using skin stripping cleansers, OSEQUE’s Melting Cleanser is the perfect solution! Deep clean your pores with this gentle cleanser made from Co2 spring water, quillaja treeextracts, and 17 amino acids for a flawless and luminous complexion!"

- I want to start seeing NAME BRAND products in boxes. Like more missha, tony moly, laneige, the face shop, nature republic, holika holika products!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Bubble Pop Cosmetics Box Spoiler!!
> 
> - I want to start seeing NAME BRAND products in boxes. Like more missha, tony moly, laneige, the face shop, nature republic, holika holika products!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looks cool!!! Exactly the sort of product I was hoping for.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Great Spoiler!!  Love it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

and we got TWO spoilers on the bubble pop box.  It has been a while since I've seen 2 of them on one box

this was the first one, in case anyone wanted to know



Spoiler



_“Brilliant’s Sparkling Powder Set” (cleansing product)  The CO2 bubbles created when you blend the sparkling powders with water will penetrate deep into your skin, effectively removing all pore-clogging impurities and blackheads for good! These sparkling bubbles will not only leave your skin spick-and-span but also deliver deep moisturizing, brightening, and tightening results!”_


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 10, 2014)

I love both of those bubble pop spoilers.

But I am wondering what else could we get besides cleansers?

Maybe a mask that works like Bliss Triple Oxygen Mask?

Or bath fizzies?

But what else could possibly bubble or pop?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I love both of those bubble pop spoilers.
> 
> But I am wondering what else could we get besides cleansers?
> 
> ...


or it could just be something that is oxygenated (I don't even know if that is a word! lol)

I hope it is chock full of cleansers and masks


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> or it could just be something that is oxygenated (I don't even know if that is a word! lol)
> 
> I hope it is chock full of cleansers and masks


It gets really good reviews though. (if that's any consolation)


----------



## Weebs (Jul 10, 2014)

Got my foot care box today! #1fave box so far from Memebox!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Got my foot care box today! #1fave box so far from Memebox!


It looks really good. At least it is what we expected of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Bubble Pop Cosmetics Box Spoiler!!
> 
> "OSEQUE Melting Cleanser 120g Full-Size Product ($40 retail value)
> 
> ...


@ LuxxyLuxx I'd love more familiar brands aswell. Maybe just one item from a known brand would make me happy. Not that I'm complaining about the unknown brands quality but it would be really nice to try for instance some items from Skinfoods new pomegrante line in the pomegrante box. I got into korean cosmetics because of brand like skinfood, etude etc and I'd really love to test out more of them in boxes from memebox ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Collegen box spoiler



Spoiler











* $39 Value
Full-Size 50ml*
A deeply moisturizing and nourishing facial serum infused with high concentrates of 
collagen, Dewytree’s popular Real Collagen Nutrition Serum tightens enlarged pores, 
targets sagging skin, and slows down signs of aging by expediting the skin's regeneration process.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 11, 2014)

Can someone help me out with the Ssak Foot mask? The Memebox instructions and the instructions on the pack are completely different. From what I understand on the pack, you just put them on, wait 15-20 minutes, and you're good. But Memebox says to pour some sort of essence in there, and then leave it on all night? Is there an essence I was supposed to get with this, or just one of my choice? How am I supposed to leave it on all night if there's essence in it, anyway?

I already opened the packaging so I'm kind of frustrated -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Can someone help me out with the Ssak Foot mask? The Memebox instructions and the instructions on the pack are completely different. From what I understand on the pack, you just put them on, wait 15-20 minutes, and you're good. But Memebox says to pour some sort of essence in there, and then leave it on all night? Is there an essence I was supposed to get with this, or just one of my choice? How am I supposed to leave it on all night if there's essence in it, anyway?
> 
> I already opened the packaging so I'm kind of frustrated -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it is safer to follow pack instructions. Maybe they worded it wrongly--to mean that if you use it before sleep, you will wake up with results. Idk. But personally I wouldn't leave a mask on overnight unless it is a sleeping mask (gel type).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.

 



Spoiler



 

 


 



Spoiler


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY that box is amazing!!  I see 3 products I remember and know that are amaaaaazing


----------



## OiiO (Jul 14, 2014)

That's a good-looking box, wow! Both of them, actually, are pretty nice!


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I ordered Aloe. But, is it just me or I don't see item #4 in the Aloe box?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol missed the no 4


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!! I cannot wait to get my Aloe box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 14, 2014)

There is a 



Spoiler



mist in there



So I am happy!

Thankful that there are no eye creams. Memebox puts too many eye creams in the boxes. It's like every box has an eye cream. I use them much slower than other products....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> There is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! Have used the Dr Jart eye serum for MONTHS and not even half way through.. So we don't need more for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

The aloe box looks awesome!

I wonder if anyone has gotten Burst of Color 2...


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 14, 2014)

DHL is delivering my burst of color box today, but I won't be here to get it. I've decided I don't like upgraded shipping...it comes DHL and I don't like that. I won't get my boxes until the end of the week now probably.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate DHL. they delivered my boxes today. But they are not flexible and for the first time I had to pay taxes. Not happy for that. I love most of the items in the boxes. Funny thing I just realized is that I still haven't gotten a Korean toner (so far I have: super 30 aloe, for him 2, oriental medicine, global 10, mini 3, from nature, super 15 green tea, luckybox 5). Maybe i will be lucky in my Fermented 2.

There is no item 4 in the aloe box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

I dislike DHL as well.   

I have my 2 boxes (global 12 &amp; aloe) routed to my job - I hope they will get here tomorrow


----------



## catyz (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Wish I got the aloe box now


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today. I have made photos on my blog (I know its in dansih but you can still see the photos and the product names if you want. I also got my free Memebox for him 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic bozes!

I am really impressed w/ the Aloe one.

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone have pictures of their Superbox #29 Burst of Color 2?  I'm waiting for mine to be delivered, but the suspense is killing me!  Someone upload a picture of the card or contents before I lose control and buy the 2014 F/W Colors SuperBox!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Does anyone have pictures of their Superbox #29 Burst of Color 2?  I'm waiting for mine to be delivered, but the suspense is killing me!  Someone upload a picture of the card or contents before I lose control and buy the 2014 F/W Colors SuperBox!


could this be it (instagram )



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

there is the superbox nakedbox birthday box too!!



Spoiler


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> could this be it (instagram )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I think that is it!
After some quick googling I am excited about most of the things in the box except



Spoiler



another Hope Girl Mascara....Really Memebox? Really?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

and of course that person didn't unbox or even take pics of the card!! lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and of course that person didn't unbox or even take pics of the card!! lol


I know right, at least they got a decent enough picture so that I can read the boxes, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

Spoiler



blooming hope girl mascara again



grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

but ladies - it is a



Spoiler



WONDER MAGIC mascara....lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

i wish i could magic them away


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain this makes it....



Spoiler



tube #3 of Hope Girl mascara


I am disappointed in that.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> but ladies - it is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which makes me wonder what magical person at memebox decided that it was a good idea to give us another one. *grr*
Anyway, I'm excited about the rest of the stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I think that is it!
> 
> After some quick googling I am excited about most of the things in the box except
> 
> ...


Seriously????????? Another mascara?!


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice work!  But dayum, ANOTHER Hopegirl mascara?  SMH.... this is what I get for blindly ordering Korean makeup boxes, huh?  I should have known better... but the Superbox #5 (first color box) was so good...


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm disappointed there are no palettes like the first color Superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  WTF...


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 14, 2014)

Disappointed in what I can see about the Color Burst box. Is that mascara just plain black? How is it colorful?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, I think that's it, too.  Since the tinted cushion was the spoiler for it.  I'm with the rest of you.  I'm tired of seeing all the make up revolving around Hope Girl.  Ugh.  There are so many options!  Pick a new one, Memebox!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

So glad I passed on that box now.. Can't believe we're not getting any other makeup brand than Hope girl and Cheekroom.. Kinda annoys me more and more. I want NEW brands memeguys!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

I might avoid anymore makeup boxes


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm with you guys, they could have put eyeshadow, a highlighter, a palette, anything.... But noooo, they had to add another mascara from Hope Girl. Memebox, I am disappointed with your choice here.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes I didn't get that box!! thanks to @Saffyra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are so right about this box!!


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 14, 2014)

Full spoilers of the Color Burst #2 box are now on instagram (not mine)

I remain disappointed. 

Foundation, a powder, mascara, and black eyeliner? Blah.  But at least the black eyeliner has some cute packaging.

Then 2 colored eyeliners, a blush, and the lip product from the spoiler.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Full spoilers of the Color Burst #2 box are now on instagram (not mine)
> 
> I remain disappointed.
> 
> ...


link! picture something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need to see that box xD


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 14, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Full spoilers of the Color Burst #2 box are now on instagram (not mine)
> 
> I remain disappointed.
> 
> ...


At least the were no cheek room products. Although I saw the product card and I hope I don't get the dark shade of the powder because I will not be able to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 14, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> At least the were no cheek room products. Although I saw the product card and I hope I don't get the dark shade of the powder because I will not be able to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, didn't catch that. I wouldn't be able to use it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

I am excited - DHL did deliver to my job today!! They just delivered it to the other side of the building ~ I was clutching my hot pink memeboxes to my chest as I hurried down the hallway - lol

I got my global 12 and my aloe vera!! so excited. Lots of blogging tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got Superbox #30 Aloe today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So excited for Aloe now!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am excited - DHL did deliver to my job today!! They just delivered it to the other side of the building ~ I was clutching my hot pink memeboxes to my chest as I hurried down the hallway - lol
> 
> I got my global 12 and my aloe vera!! so excited. Lots of blogging tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL take it easy memeholic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> LOL take it easy memeholic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha ~ after you were taking pics of your boxes today? lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

OMG - I am in love this this product from the Aloe Vera box



Spoiler



this is the serum - I am assuming that I have the Ultra Waterfall Serum (Ultra Moist) as my bottle is an frosted white with blue lettering ~ unlike the Morning Dew Bamboo Serum, which is a greenish bottle with green lettering.  I am going by color here! HA!  I also found this item on realskin.kr and based on the pictures with all of the gushing water, I have to think this is what I got.  If anyone can read Korean, please let me know if this is the Ultra Moist/Waterfall Serum.  Not to mention that the Korean to English translation of this product is "Once paint is not dry super moisturizing serum"  That reads like a beautiful haiku  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I do not believe mine has rose water in it, because I do not smell anything rose scented about this ~ thank goodness!  I did try it out and wow - my skin really glistened like...well, like the surface of a pond on a bright sunny day...before it was absorbed into my skin.  I actually  can feel the difference between my skin where I put this product ~ it is smoother and silkier.  I can also see the difference ~ my skin has a sheen to it where I applied it.  I have never seen a product do this before to my skin.  This is fantastic!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I am in love this this product from the Aloe Vera box


I am so happy to hear your thoughts on this!!  Do you think it has hyaluronic acid in it?  I suppose I might have to look it up and then translate.  If it does, I think I'm going to have to hunt it down and buy some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't get this box but I wish I did.  If I get a windfall of Memepoints, I'm getting it if its not sold out.  Why is it that the boxes I think will be dumb are so awesome!?!  This one and the Milk one are amazing!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I am so happy to hear your thoughts on this!!  Do you think it has hyaluronic acid in it?  I suppose I might have to look it up and then translate.  If it does, I think I'm going to have to hunt it down and buy some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't get this box but I wish I did.  If I get a windfall of Memepoints, I'm getting it if its not sold out.  Why is it that the boxes I think will be dumb are so awesome!?!  This one and the Milk one are amazing!


It is not sold out - I am shocked that it isn't.    You could just open another account and use the try me code - that is 15.00 off.  I do not know what is in it.  I am hoping someone can translate.  I can take a picture of the box and post it here.  brb


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

okay, here are the 3 sides to the box.  I have no clue which is the ingredients or directions!! lol  Let me know if you need to have me take a better picture or zoom in on something

side 3




side 2




side 1


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

I already have three accounts!!  And that already makes me feel out of control! LOL!!

Interesting that it has a USDA organic symbol on it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

it states that is is made with various organic materials - such as aloe vera, green tea, bamboo water &amp; rose water (which I don't think mine has rose water in it - if it does, it doesn't smell like roses)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

oh, this product has hyaluronic acid in it



Spoiler



Grinif Aloe Mist Moisture Care - this is an other winner!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahhh!! Memebox give me my points so I can buy this box!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

this rates up there with my Honey box.  Seriously, I guess I had such low expectations because the spoiler was some pore strips, that I really didn't expect much.

I was also thinking of cancelling this once I saw the pore strips - lol  I am very glad I didn't!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, this product has hyaluronic acid in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Hyaluronic acid, but the best is Tranexamic Acid, works over night, actually, it works instantly, you can see more glow, and brightening after applying it.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 15, 2014)

Ommmmg @@biancardi I am getting sooo enabled to get the Aloe Vera box. It's been on my want list forever and I was waiting for spoilers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

I love my aloe box! So happy I got it. Love the Real Beauty (Real Skin) Ultra Waterfall Serum too. Would like to know the ingredients list. The pore strips are my least favorite item from the box and they are still a ok thing. I have never used a pore strip because I heard they hurt. But will try them soon. My pores have gotten a lot better after using Swanicoco Cell Emotion Snail Gommage Peeling from the From Nature box so I dont need to use the strips for a while.


----------



## catyz (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks to all of your Aloe box spoilers, I went and got it yesterday! Hopefully they'll send it to me soon! can't wait to try the items in there. It looks terrific. :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

catyz said:


> Thanks to all of your Aloe box spoilers, I went and got it yesterday! Hopefully they'll send it to me soon! can't wait to try the items in there. It looks terrific. :lol:


you will really love this box!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

I feel like and acid noob xD

I have no clue what all those kinds of cids means, what is does and where it comes from.

Can anyone give me a short version of these 3 things I just named please &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, I think that's it, too.  Since the tinted cushion was the spoiler for it.  I'm with the rest of you.  I'm tired of seeing all the make up revolving around Hope Girl.  Ugh.  There are so many options!  Pick a new one, Memebox!


i think the one on sale is a possible replacement tbh


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

i hate hate hate the burst of color box


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

Just received the Snail Box 2 and Anti-Aging 2

I am having trouble posting pictures but meanwhile here are the list of contents for each box.

SNAIL BOX 2



Spoiler



1. DewyTree Ultra Vitalizing Snail Cream (80ml)
2. Pure Smile Snail Hand Cream Milk (60g)
3.CNKCOS Snail Bubble Foaming Cleanser (150 ml)
4. Cleosis Origin Ampoule No. 3 (30 ml)
5.Hanhui Snail Skin Refinisher CC cream (50 ml)
6. Secret Key Snail + EGF Repairing Gel Cream (50g)
7.Secret Key Snail + EGF Repairing Mask Pack (1 sheet mask)



And here is the ANTI AGING 2



Spoiler



1. Nasarang Jamsu Eye Serum (30 ml)
2. Petitfee Gold EGF Eye Patch (60 patches)
3. Tosowoong Anti-Wrinkle BTX (40ml)
4.Sovaco DK Peptide Toner (100 ml)
5. Sovaco DK Peptide Cream (50 ml)
6. WondeRuci Propolis D.H.B serum (50 ml)



I am off to google some of these products to see the reviews.

Oh and both boxes were pretty heavy and nicely packed full of products!!!!

(sorry I can't post pics but please feel free to ask me any questions)


----------



## yunii (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just received the Snail Box 2 and Anti-Aging 2
> 
> I am having trouble posting pictures but meanwhile here are the list of contents for each box.
> 
> ...


OMG I wish I purchased it


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

yunii said:


> OMG I wish I purchased it


Which one?


----------



## yunii (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Which one?


The Snail one... the price is good for all the products you get.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you happy with your boxes, @@LisaLeah? The Snail box sounds fabulous!


----------



## migasa (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just received the Snail Box 2 and Anti-Aging 2
> 
> I am having trouble posting pictures but meanwhile here are the list of contents for each box.
> 
> ...


Snail box is excellent! SBaa disappointed me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This box cost 66$


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Are you happy with your boxes, @@LisaLeah? The Snail box sounds fabulous!


I think so. I am seriously overwhelmed with product right now.  Need to apply a sheet mask and catch my breath.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



migasa said:


> Snail box is excellent! SBaa disappointed me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This box cost 66$


I felt the same way at first, but some of the Anti-aging products look really interesting.

The Eye Serum in particular is a premium brand and contains Jasmine Oil (which is a very precious and effective ingredient). Also the peptide toner looks great. Truth is, if any of these products really work, then I am more than happy to pay $65!!!!

It's really hard to tell if it's worth it, without trying the products out. (at least that's my point of view).  There is no big WOW factor to the box, like some weird new ingredient or some novel innovation. But there are a lot of really nice full size products that contain really effective ingredients.

Let's see.

To be continued........


----------



## migasa (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think so. I am seriously overwhelmed with product right now.  Need to apply a sheet mask and catch my breath.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I felt the same way at first, but some of the Anti-aging products look really interesting.
> 
> ...


I hope that I will change my opinion. I hope that we will be happy.

Thank you for spoilers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

migasa said:


> I hope that I will change my opinion. I hope that we will be happy.
> 
> Thank you for spoilers!


Same here.

I am going to do some research for some of these products. If I find anything noteworthy or interesting I will post.

Did you get the Fermented 2 box by any chance?

Fermented ingredients are really effective and it's the hot new anti-aging buzz these days.


----------



## migasa (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Same here.
> 
> I am going to do some research for some of these products. If I find anything noteworthy or interesting I will post.
> 
> ...


Yes, I ordered fermented 2.

I love  fermented # 1 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got AA2 and I'm pretty excited to try these products out. It's 6 full-size products, so that's not too bad 

Pics under cut:



Spoiler















LOL, sorry for my foot in the frame!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

migasa said:


> Yes, I ordered fermented 2.
> 
> I love  fermented # 1 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





migasa said:


> Yes, I ordered fermented 2.
> 
> I love  fermented # 1 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loved Fermented #1 also. It's one of my all time favorite Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I just got AA2 and I'm pretty excited to try these products out. It's 6 full-size products, so that's not too bad
> 
> Pics under cut:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting pics!!!

You are a better MUT'er than I am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aralosin (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my Oil &amp; Troubles 3 and Snail 2 boxes in the mail today so here are some pics.

First up is the Oil &amp; Troubles 3:



Spoiler











Next, the Snail 2 (sorry they're kinda fuzzy):



Spoiler











Overall, I'm happy with both boxes. I pretty much got an entire skincare routine between the two. Even managed to get my first CC cream and a powder. The only problem is they messed up on the info card. I doubt "Spritz onto fabric, clothes and anywhere for an instantly refreshing feel." is how one uses a finishing powder.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 17, 2014)

aralosin said:


> I got my Oil &amp; Troubles 3 and Snail 2 boxes in the mail today so here are some pics.
> 
> First up is the Oil &amp; Troubles 3:
> 
> ...


Thank you! NM oil &amp; trouble is on its way to me, and I was afraid that I might be disappointed. After seeing your pics, definitely not!

Herbal cosmetics shipped yesterday too, but I guess no one has seen it yet. I wont see mine for a while yet...its traveling on the backs of the snails they "milked" for the snail box, lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 17, 2014)

aralosin said:


> I got my Oil &amp; Troubles 3 and Snail 2 boxes in the mail today so here are some pics.
> 
> First up is the Oil &amp; Troubles 3:
> 
> ...


Is that the Grinff Pink Powder?


----------



## avarier (Jul 17, 2014)

aralosin said:


> The only problem is they messed up on the info card. I doubt "Spritz onto fabric, clothes and anywhere for an instantly refreshing feel." is how one uses a finishing powder.


That was the best mental picture and laugh I have had today. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 17, 2014)

Ahhh tracking for Herbal Cosmetics, I WANT YOU NOWWWW. Memegods / customs, please don't hold this hostage for a long while.


----------



## aralosin (Jul 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is that the Grinff Pink Powder?


It's from L'OCEAN.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

oh I am very excited to get my oil &amp; trouble box now!!  Thank you for the pictures!!


----------



## dianarama (Jul 17, 2014)

I received my Herbal Cosmetics box. Not sure I can get a picture up tonight, but here are the contents:



Spoiler



1. Calmia Herb Cleansing Oil Gel (100 ml) Contains argan, lavender, rosemary, chamomile, basil, green tea extracts

2. Calmia Rooibos Aqua Sprinkler Gel Cream (150 ml) Says it can be used a booster, toner, emulsion, essence and gel cream. Spray but can be used as cream.

3. Nasarang Herb BB SPF 50+PA++ (30 g)Spoiler item

4. Skinfood Bath Salt Honey Jasmine (80 g) One packet of bath salt.

5. Rose Mine Azulene Calming Gel (75 ml) Chamomile extracts. Guaiazulene, aloe vera, Rose water and Hyaluronic acid listed on tube.

6. Kskin Rose Sense 100% Essential Oil 5 ml I haven't opened it yet so I can 't even guess what other essential oils are in this.



Hopefully my spoiler worked. If I have a chance to take pics tonight or test anything out, I will update, but I am really tired.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

dianarama said:


> I received my Herbal Cosmetics box. Not sure I can get a picture up tonight, but here are the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a REALLY good box!!!!!

Thank you for listing the contents.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

dianarama said:


> I received my Herbal Cosmetics box. Not sure I can get a picture up tonight, but here are the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm......not happy about this box...



Spoiler



why 2 rose products?  How is THAT herbal?  That is floral...I cannot handle rose scented items...I knew I was getting rid of the BB cream, but now it is 3 products in that box I cannot use....oh well...When I read herbal, I thought there would be mint and HERBS. Not rose and jasmine.  Those aren't herbs...When they described the box, they made no mention of rose products.  I would have passed on this one if I had known  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Can you do me a favor and let me know if the   last 2 products smell like roses?  Aren't there any products with peppermint in them?   I am so sadden about this box now.  This was one that I thought was going to be nice herbally fresh box...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

now I am not happy

this is the herbal box description

Soothe and comfort your mind, body, and soul with our new Herbal Cosmetics Box, packed with beauty products made from organic herbs such as lavender, tea tree, chamomile, or peppermint, all highly appreciated in the beauty world for their amazing healing powers. 



Spoiler



where is the tea tree?  The peppermint? grrrr....I will be complaining to memebox about this.  What was just described doesn't sound anything like the description above


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

here is the link to one of the products....omg!! lol



Spoiler



I guess this is used to freshen up our panties??? lol

http://www.kskin.kr/product/list.html?cate_no=37


----------



## dianarama (Jul 18, 2014)

I was just about to post that link, biancardi!



Spoiler



The product card for the rose sense lists that it can be used as an aroma bath, massage oil and "also your secret perfume for when you're suffering from monthly period and its annoying stench." Yeah. It smells familiar but I am too tired to place it. It is not 100% rose.

Rose Mine is the brand of the Azulene. It has the rose water in it, but looks like it is is a chamomile/azulene product. It doesn't have a strong smell.

I was also hoping for tea tree and peppermint. I keep hoping they offer a tea tree box.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 18, 2014)

Huh? I bought this box specifically for herbal products. I paid full price for it, and now I feel like a total moron. I guess I have to wait to see the product description card to see if this is salvageable.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

Sigh, well that's quite frustrating. @@biancardi are you waiting until you receive the box to complain or doing so now?


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> now I am not happy
> 
> this is the herbal box description
> 
> ...


Do you think that erroneous review of the herbal box on the memebox website caused them to avoid using lavender and peppermint?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 18, 2014)

ive emaied and complained as in europe they have falsely advertised again and will be fined if they are reported, complained there is no mint,lavender ,also complained that there should be no reviews posted on the website before a box is shipped or received and said most people expect mint,tea tree, lavender in a herbal box,just because one person moaned everyone else has to put up, rose is not herbal thats floral, also chasing up my points still ,i said others are not impressed about no mint so if you was expecting these what is in the description i would recommend an email as well ,let them knw they can't describe and keep back tracking,


----------



## Jane George (Jul 18, 2014)

the worst trade description act violation so far is the waxing box and they are ignoring that. If you can't depend on the descriptions it makes people less inclined to buy... they haven't figure that out.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey, I'm _still_ disappointed there was nothing for "inside" in the 10 minute box. lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Sigh, well that's quite frustrating. @@biancardi are you waiting until you receive the box to complain or doing so now?


I did it within 20 minutes after reading what was in it - lol.  I am upset about this.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> Do you think that erroneous review of the herbal box on the memebox website caused them to avoid using lavender and peppermint?


that would make me very upset.   Notice now how people have squatted on that review section, without even getting the box to snipe back &amp; forth.  And then a link to paula's choice stuff on essential oils - which she hates!!  Really, I had such high hopes for this box and I want a refund.


----------



## athy (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's my spoilers for Superbox #29: Burst of Colour 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I realise it's a little late but just in case people were interested in variation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

by the way... Did anyone else notice that on the website the spoiler says:

Randomly selected from:
02 Orchid Plum
03 Coral Pink
04 Neon Orange
05 Peach Beige

Whilst on the card it only chooses from 03 and 04?

02 and 05 were actually a lot more tempting for me... Does anyone know if anyone got those colours? =s


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

athy said:


> Here's my spoilers for Superbox #29: Burst of Colour 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I realise it's a little late but just in case people were interested in variation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Links not working.

AS for the color selection on the card, they would still choose the variations from 02-05  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> ive emaied and complained as in europe they have falsely advertised again and will be fined if they are reported, complained there is no mint,lavender ,also complained that there should be no reviews posted on the website before a box is shipped or received and said most people expect mint,tea tree, lavender in a herbal box,just because one person moaned everyone else has to put up, rose is not herbal thats floral, also chasing up my points still ,i said others are not impressed about no mint so if you was expecting these what is in the description i would recommend an email as well ,let them knw they can't describe and keep back tracking,


I sent them an email for falsely advertising the waxing box and mentioned it isnt allowed in europe. It's been over 10 days, no reply. And I've resent email atleast 3 times.. They're avoiding us..


----------



## Andi B (Jul 18, 2014)

I hate it that the herbal box is so disappointing for so many people...I'm actually pretty happy about it, but I don't have a problem with rose-based products.  Two rose products is VERY different than what I expected from an herbal box, though.  I'm just excited to see a Skinfood product!

It seems like their box curation is either totally spot-on (Milk Box) or lost in translation (Herbal Box)...wish there was more consistency!

BTW...no caterpillar poo spray for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Two items from my No More Oil &amp; Troubles 3 box were out of stock, so they're replacing the spray with the Recipe by Nature essence spray and the parsley toner with a Skin House Sponge Tightening Mask (plus upgrading the size of the pink powder).  I'm actually ok with this, because they did notify me and gave me an option to accept the replacements or cancel my order.  I love Recipe by Nature, but otherwise, I probably would have cancelled my order. I really hope this doesn't happen again, though.  I will be majorly peeved if this happens with the WondeRuci mask in the Cacao box!


----------



## athy (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Links not working.
> 
> AS for the color selection on the card, they would still choose the variations from 02-05  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I fixed it!

And eek, I guess I was just unlucky then xD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I hate it that the herbal box is so disappointing for so many people...I'm actually pretty happy about it, but I don't have a problem with rose-based products.  Two rose products is VERY different than what I expected from an herbal box, though.  I'm just excited to see a Skinfood product!
> 
> It seems like their box curation is either totally spot-on (Milk Box) or lost in translation (Herbal Box)...wish there was more consistency!
> 
> BTW...no caterpillar poo spray for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Two items from my No More Oil &amp; Troubles 3 box were out of stock, so they're replacing the spray with the Recipe by Nature essence spray and the parsley toner with a Skin House Sponge Tightening Mask (plus upgrading the size of the pink powder).  I'm actually ok with this, because they did notify me and gave me an option to accept the replacements or cancel my order.  I love Recipe by Nature, but otherwise, I probably would have cancelled my order. I really hope this doesn't happen again, though.  I will be majorly peeved if this happens with the WondeRuci mask in the Cacao box!


when did they notify you? I have that box and I have not received any notification on that.  My box shipped out last wednesday - was this a later shipment (part of a value set that is shipping later?)


----------



## Andi B (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> when did they notify you? I have that box and I have not received any notification on that.  My box shipped out last wednesday - was this a later shipment (part of a value set that is shipping later?)


I just got the notification late last night, and I'm pretty sure it was supposed to ship out on the 16th, as I ordered it totally by itself.  I'd think that if yours has already shipped, you probably got the original box with no modifications...I hope so, as I'd hate for you to have yet another disappointment this week!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish I bought the snail box!!


----------



## dianarama (Jul 18, 2014)

Overall I am OK with the herbal box.



Spoiler



Rose and jasmine have uses in herbal medicine and I guess that was where they were going in it. I would rather have had peppermint and tea tree. The Azulene has rose water in it, but it is not a rose product.



Here are the Herbal Box product card images:



Spoiler


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 18, 2014)

I am so completely in love with Oil and Trouble 3 and Snail 2!  I think these two boxes and Snail 1 are my favorite Memeboxes!  So happy!  Please bring on Snail 3 Memebox!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

dianarama said:


> Overall I am OK with the herbal box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the problem that I have  is that they did state in the description peppermint &amp; tea tree.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

what is so sad is that they were having sales on some great herbal products a couple of weeks ago and I didn't purchase them because I thought I would be getting really great products in the box.

I think I am more let down with the herbal box than the office essentials box.


----------



## dianarama (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the problem that I have  is that they did state in the description peppermint &amp; tea tree.


I agree with you there. I made mention of the surprise item swaps and items that did not fit the themes and descriptions in my survey responses. I really hope they use the feedback from those. When looking at the new items in the store I hold off too. I have so many boxes on order and always think these products are a perfect fit for one of them. I am wrong about that most of the time. I was so surprised when I saw the cacao box spoiler because I was thinking that item would be great in the box, and it is actually supposed to be in there. If they pull a spoiler switcheroo with that I'll be probably be done with memebox.

I did receive the expected items in my Oil and Troubles 3 box.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

@@biancardi agreed so hard!! I was truly looking forward to the peppermint and tea tree oil. Why even mention it if you aren't going to include a single product?? 

THEY EVEN HAVE A PICTURE OF A MINT IN THE PICTURE LOL


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

I looked back and seems like I paid $15.99, meaning used up my points on this box *grrrr*. Hopefully there is SOME point restitution on this.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I used 15 points as well on that box.  I've requested that I get my 15 memepoints back.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 18, 2014)

I just got a good laugh out of the Herbal Cosmetic box product descriptions card....evidently we need products to protect our skin from the heat produced by computers at work, and rose oil to combat "monthly stench" :wacko:    Memebox, what are you thinking?!?


----------



## catyz (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, the snailbox 2 looks great! Wish I got that too. I hope they'll bring it back as a restock. As for the herbal one, yea that does sound pretty disappointing given the description. I hope memebox will compensate all of you that got it. I was tempted initially but then I didn't get it in the end, got other boxes instead.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 18, 2014)

About Aloe box product



Spoiler



Anyone else try the GrinIf mist? OMG! I love it! I can actually skip creams in the morning with this stuff because it is super moisturizing. :3 I like it a lot! Give it a try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It also feels really good.




 


biancardi said:


> the problem that I have  is that they did state in the description peppermint &amp; tea tree.


I would have been so mad if I bought the box. For some reason I didn't read the description and passed right over the box. I love those two oils, so I would have bought it instantly if I read the description and saw those two mentioned. And not to be included? That's really crappy on memebox's part. 

I'm kinda getting sick of their misleading descriptions. They have such good products in boxes that I keep buying, but... it makes me really upset that they do stuff like this. It's just one thing after another with them, it seems.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got a good laugh out of the Herbal Cosmetic box product descriptions card....evidently we need products to protect our skin from the heat produced by computers at work, and rose oil to combat "monthly stench" :wacko:    Memebox, what are you thinking?!?


I am surrounded by monitors - my office is pretty cold right now. 

monthly stench?  Really memebox?  Way to shame women.  And not all of us, regardless of age, deal with monthly issues.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> About Aloe box product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep....

I was so mad I purchased stuff in their shop - lol.

I did get the tea tree mist because of the one in my



Spoiler



aloe box


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got a good laugh out of the Herbal Cosmetic box product descriptions card....evidently we need products to protect our skin from the heat produced by computers at work, and rose oil to combat "monthly stench" :wacko:    Memebox, what are you thinking?!?


The monthly "stench" is quite possibly the most HILARIOUS thing I've ever heard Memebox say.

It's so wrong on so many levels!

It is soooo bad, it's brilliant.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 18, 2014)

I really think the "stench" description is one of those lost in translation things. Makes me imagine I have wavy lines coming off my hoo-ha, like in a hentai manga.  :rotfl:

I'm really bummed they didn't include peppermint or tea tree oil (especially since I'm breaking out on the side I sleep on, for some reason), because that's basically why I bought this box instead of the aloe one. I'm getting really annoyed with the bait and switch of their descriptions. I really think it's not maliciously intended, but it's irritating to deal with as a consumer. I think I may have to just wait for spoilers before I buy any further boxes.

In the meantime, I'll continue to sit here with my cootch fug until I get my herbal box and can leave the house.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

@formul8edphrase  OMG  - I just died laughing!!  cootch fug!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 18, 2014)

@formul8edphrase  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 18, 2014)

Got my Herbal Cosmetics box today! (spoiler photos under the cut) 



Spoiler


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got a good laugh out of the Herbal Cosmetic box product descriptions card....evidently we need products to protect our skin from the heat produced by computers at work, and rose oil to combat "monthly stench" :wacko:    Memebox, what are you thinking?!?


Sounds like the perfume for maxi pads that I found somewhere.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got my Herbal Cosmetics box today! (spoiler photos under the cut)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG OMG I'm going to love that box... honey...rose.. rooibos.. herbs etc!! heaven!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got my Herbal Cosmetics box today! (spoiler photos under the cut)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I have to say this box looks amazing.

I would love it!

If they had described these contents/flowers/herbs, instead of the ones they listed in the description,

I would have totally bought this box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find the FREE FROM OIL &amp; TROUBLES 3 spoiler?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know where I can find the FREE FROM OIL &amp; TROUBLES 3 spoiler?


I know that folks have received this box already - I can post you the contents of it



Spoiler



Skin 1004 Foam Cleanser Morning &amp; Night Full size 90ml 2 each Value $35.00

MilkyDress Anti-Trouble Body Mist Full size 80 ml Value $23.00

Dermahouse Pore Tighten Ample Full size 30ml Value $22.00

Yuri Pibu Parsley Herb Toner Full size 150ml Value $23.00

L'Ocean Pink Powder Full size 20 ml Value $24.00

Tosowoong Silk Touching Powder Full size 10g Value $35.00

I am really excited about this box!! all of these products I will use!

HOWEVER, some customers, not all, were contacted by memebox because they ran out of the milky dress &amp; yuri pibu ...I think they were given the choice to cancel or accept a different mist and an upgrade to the L'Ocean product...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

@ it is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/?p=2246684

pics of the cards &amp; such


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that folks have received this box already - I can post you the contents of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was one of those...I'm ok with the changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!



Spoiler












This box made the room smell the minute I opened it. So yum!







Little bit worried as there were lots of reports about the Benton product in this one but the date is different to the one posted about so we shall see.






EDIT: Yay it worked! I know only the Cacao is a superbox but I took them all together so easy to post together


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOw. you are the best!

Would it be too much trouble to post a pic of the other side of the Cacao box card?

Or just list the additional products in a spoiler?

These boxes look great.

Are you happy with them?

EDIT: NEvermind, I can see all the products in your last photo!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

Do I see some ETUDEHOUSE in that Cacao box???? Weee, maybe they listened!     :wub:


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Do I see some ETUDEHOUSE in that Cacao box???? Weee, maybe they listened!  :wub:


I was pretty excited to see Etude House in there as well but I have to say the WondeRuci smells amazing. It's almost like unbaked brownie mix. Can't wait to use it!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I was pretty excited to see Etude House in there as well but I have to say the WondeRuci smells amazing. It's almost like unbaked brownie mix. Can't wait to use it!!!!!


What is the berry product for in the mask box? (can't make out the description on the card)


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What is the berry product for in the mask box? (can't make out the description on the card)


It's called Berristure. Combination of berries and moisture. It can be used as a moisturizer or a wash off facial pack. I opened the box and it smells like strawberry lollies but looks more like a gel. According the the box has acai, blueberry and cranberry in it.

Haha funny but when I first looked at it I thought it had spots to make it look more like a strawberry but apparently they are collagen capsules. I'm a bit slow ;-)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> It's called Berristure. Combination of berries and moisture. It can be used as a moisturizer or a wash off facial pack. I opened the box and it smells like strawberry lollies but looks more like a gel. According the the box has acai, blueberry and cranberry in it.
> 
> Haha funny but when I first looked at it I thought it had spots to make it look more like a strawberry but apparently they are collagen capsules. I'm a bit slow ;-)


Wow. That sounds like an interesting product. This is a totally different type of Mask box than the other 3.

I like it a lot.

Are you happy with your goodies?

What are your impressions?

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much for posting!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow. That sounds like an interesting product. This is a totally different type of Mask box than the other 3.
> 
> I like it a lot.
> 
> ...


It smells good and that's one of the things I look for in products. I don't like really chemical smelling things.

I'm really happy with what arrived, I was like a small child as Christmas when the DHL man came. I met him at the door (it was meant to be as my 2 monsters were asleep at the same time for a change!)

I'm not sure about 2 items but one is me just being cautious, and the other brings back memories of teenage skin horror!

Yep I'm happy. Now to hide the boxes before my husband gets home


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> It smells good and that's one of the things I look for in products. I don't like really chemical smelling things.
> 
> I'm really happy with what arrived, I was like a small child as Christmas when the DHL man came. I met him at the door (it was meant to be as my 2 monsters were asleep at the same time for a change!)
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))

Just curious, which are the 2 products you are cautious about?

I am excited my boxes should arrive tomorrow.

Meanwhile I am looking at the new boxes they just released Tea Box, Scrub Box and Anti-Aging 3.

I may have to get Tea and Scrub bundle asap!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))
> 
> Just curious, which are the 2 products you are cautious about?
> 
> ...


I saw them. Pretty sure I will also be getting the bundle!

I'm not so sure about the



Spoiler



Benton snail bee high content essence, I know it was only that one batch but I guess I haven't used it before so not sure what will or won't be a normal reaction?

And

The Skin Factory 7 seconds morning sheet 7 in 1. My sister bought a similar product when we were teenagers and I don't have great memories about stinging skin and red raw faces plus extra breakouts. Won't know until I try it though!



It won't stop me testing those products out but I may procrastinate a little with them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I saw them. Pretty sure I will also be getting the bundle!
> 
> I'm not so sure about the
> 
> ...


I should have my Mask box tomorrow and I will try that product. I will let you know.

As for the Benton,  I don't know enough about it. But I must say it looks really interesting.

That looks like a great box overall actually. I am kind of bummed I didn't get it.

Have a great night/day.

Hope you enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I should have my Mask box tomorrow and I will try that product. I will let you know.
> 
> As for the Benton, I don't know enough about it. But I must say it looks really interesting.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Look forward to hear what you think of it I was really happy with all 3. When you think only 2 products I'm not sure about out of 3 whole boxes I've done well. And if not there is always the swap page lol

Must try to put some of the pictures on the review page when I do try some of these products. Especially for any ladies who might not get there boxes for another week or two.

Have a good night and great fun opening your packages tomorrow!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, I'm even more excited for the Cacao Box now. Étude House, yaaaaay! And some pretty cute packaging, to boot!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for posting!!  Berries and chocolate - yum!  When you have time, can you list the contents of the box or take pics of both sides of the info cards? thanks!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I really want my cacao box to get here quickly *grabby hands* and I'm also glad that I decided to get that one for my best friend's birthday present.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 21, 2014)

@@Kait1989 I've been using that Benton product for a few months now, and it has done *amazing *things for my skin. The bad batch seems to have been localized to that one production batch. If you do see any discoloration in the serum (it should be totally clear), don't use it on your face -- contact Benton and they'll make it right for you. But definitely try it otherwise, because it's kind of magical.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much for the pics! I can't wait for my Cacao to arrive and I'm kicking myself for not getting Skincare when I had the chance!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 5th picture the skincare box??!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is the 5th picture the skincare box??!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Apparently  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I knew that box was going to be amazing!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is the 5th picture the skincare box??!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But, I thought that dewytree was in collagen box..??


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> But, I thought that dewytree was in collagen box..??


it is a different dewytree product....

*

*_DEWYTREE Real Collagen Nutrition Serum: $39 Value ~ Full-Size 50ml  A deeply moisturizing and nourishing facial serum infused with high concentrates of collagen, Dewytree’s popular Real Collagen Nutrition Serum tightens enlarged pores, targets sagging skin, and slows down signs of aging by expediting the skin’s regeneration process!_

however, the one in the skin care SHOULD have been in our herbal box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That is tea tree....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is a different dewytree product....
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Ahh yes! - Either way, glad I purchased the skincare box!!! its amazingggg


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ehh.... I have enough tea tree products... I thought they were going to give BASIC skincare... tea tree is not really basic.. IMO


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't have enough tea tree products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Now I really want my cacao box to get here quickly *grabby hands* and I'm also glad that I decided to get that one for my best friend's birthday present.


Aww, that chocolate box looks so good! I really like the lip scrub and masks! Wish I got that one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the scrub box today so hopefully it'll have similar things.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Aww, that chocolate box looks so good! I really like the lip scrub and masks! Wish I got that one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the scrub box today so hopefully it'll have similar things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm obsessed with the pure smile peach milk lip scrub, I use it as lip balm lol, I put it on like 10 times every 20 minutes, so I'm excited to get the chocolate one!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Aww, that chocolate box looks so good! I really like the lip scrub and masks! Wish I got that one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the scrub box today so hopefully it'll have similar things.


Lol, I caved and got the tea box because it was one I asked for specifically. I hope the scrub box has one for you though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just hope my friend likes hers... She doesn't know which box off of her list she's getting, I told her I would let her know when to check her mailbox. And it's her first memebox!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm obsessed with the pure smile peach milk lip scrub, I use it as lip balm lol, I put it on like 10 times every 20 minutes, so I'm excited to get the chocolate one!!


Yeah I got the chamomile one and I wasn't sure about it at first, but I love it! The scrub is so gentle but it's super effective.


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol, I caved and got the tea box because it was one I asked for specifically. I hope the scrub box has one for you though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just hope my friend likes hers... She doesn't know which box off of her list she's getting, I told her I would let her know when to check her mailbox. And it's her first memebox!


Aww, that' so swt of you to get your friend her first memebox. I sense a potential new addiction might begin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yea, I was thinking of getting the tea and scrub bundle but then i told myself to get the scrub only since I don't have too many scrubs at home. I have too many tea stuff. Although I know what you mean by asking the box specifically. I asked for the all about eyes one and they got that out like 2 days after. So obviously I bought that. I also asked for an eye care box. They said they'll talk to their team and decide then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Aww, that' so swt of you to get your friend her first memebox. I sense a potential new addiction might begin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yea, I was thinking of getting the tea and scrub bundle but then i told myself to get the scrub only since I don't have too many scrubs at home. I have too many tea stuff. Although I know what you mean by asking the box specifically. I asked for the all about eyes one and they got that out like 2 days after. So obviously I bought that. I also asked for an eye care box. They said they'll talk to their team and decide then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The funny thing is that she bought me my first memebox and started my addiction, lol.

I know, I asked for the all about eyes too and was ecstatic when they released it. I feel like my eyes are my best feature so bring on the eye products, lol.


----------



## yunii (Jul 21, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Received Cacao, mask #4 and #9 skincare today. I'm going to try make them spoilers but sorry in advance if it doesn't work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks amazing


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 21, 2014)

Huzzah!!! I want my Cacao box nowwwww, it looks FANTASTIC &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> The funny thing is that she bought me my first memebox and started my addiction, lol.
> 
> I know, I asked for the all about eyes too and was ecstatic when they released it. I feel like my eyes are my best feature so bring on the eye products, lol.


lol, that is funny. It's interesting that she bought you a box but didn't get one herself. Now you two can share the addiction together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> lol, that is funny. It's interesting that she bought you a box but didn't get one herself. Now you two can share the addiction together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, lol. And I'm so happy that this box has a mixture of body and face products too, so much better for her to start off this way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you for posting!! Berries and chocolate - yum! When you have time, can you list the contents of the box or take pics of both sides of the info cards? thanks!


Sorry for delay. Posting from Australia If they aren't clear let me know and I will make a list.



Spoiler


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@Kait1989 I've been using that Benton product for a few months now, and it has done *amazing *things for my skin. The bad batch seems to have been localized to that one production batch. If you do see any discoloration in the serum (it should be totally clear), don't use it on your face -- contact Benton and they'll make it right for you. But definitely try it otherwise, because it's kind of magical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you so much for the pics! I can't wait for my Cacao to arrive and I'm kicking myself for not getting Skincare when I had the chance!


Thank you for reassuring me 

My sister was saying how she'd heard wonderful things about them as well. Not quite the same as from someone who has used that actual product though!


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 22, 2014)

Did anyone here order Superbox #34 Dermocosmetics 2 and/or Superbox #36 Pore Care 3? They have spoiler updates for each box!

Dermocosmetics 2



Spoiler



COTTERANG Bubble Peeling Pad 16ml*1ea ($7)
This exfoliating pad is enriched with natural AHA components, natural plant extracts, and fermented extracts that work to effectively remove dead skin cells and excessive sebum on your face. Experience dermatologist visit results right in your own home!



Pore Care 3



Spoiler



Aqua Beauty Pore Zero Blackhead Remover 50ml ($34)
The soft silicone massaging brush and all-natural essential oils effectively and easily remove any blackheads and impurities that lead to clogged pores. Gradual use will make your skin brighter and more radiant overall.


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

To the VIP ladies I would like your thoughts on the VIP best of skincare box? I know a lot of these products have been tried before in other boxes and I'm guessing that if it had cheese cream it would've sold out in a day but there are still a few available so I wondered if maybe it wasn't that popular or if it's just a large outlay?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

i noticed that memebox didn't post my negative review on the herbal box (and I am a paying customer who actually purchased and received the box - go figure) but did post my glowing review on the mask box!!  lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have mixed emotions about the Burst of color #2 box. Im just so tired of seeing hopegirl, but they did add some new brands to the mix, so Im happy about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the tinted cushion in 03 coral peach, which is the one I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I have mixed emotions about the Burst of color #2 box. Im just so tired of seeing hopegirl, but they did add some new brands to the mix, so Im happy about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the tinted cushion in 03 coral peach, which is the one I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I had them too. While I am disappointed in the Hope Girl mascara (really memebox), I love the blush and tint cushion, and was excited that I got the colors I would prefer for everything in the box.

FYI, my blush was in sexy rose, the tint was in coral pink, the powder was in 21, and I got the berry/burgundy pencil combo.


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> i noticed that memebox didn't post my negative review on the herbal box (and I am a paying customer who actually purchased and received the box - go figure) but did post my glowing review on the mask box!!  lol


Yea, they did not post my negative review on the All-in-One Superbox either... and I tried posting it TWICE!  I guess they didn't appreciate my honesty... I felt completely justified in telling others why the box was a complete let down for me.  I pointed out that we received the same exact product and shade of the CheekRoom (Orange01) lip/cheek tint SuperBox 1.... and the product "cheat sheet" included the same redundant phrase in every single description, which was something like "no more bulky cosmetics pouches...."  I tried to be constructive though... like I told them that the "All-in-One" box was a great concept, but Memebox totally missed the mark with their choice of products.  They had about 4 hydrating/moisturizing products, none of which offered any remarkably different benefits than the other three (except for the mist maybe).... And to top it off... the most obvious choice for a Korean "all-in-one" product [aside from a really fun palette, which I was secretly hoping for] HAS to be a BB/CC cream (i.e., primer, moisturizer, foundation/concealer, SPF, illuminator, serum, whitener, anti-aging/anti-wrinkle, etc.), both of which were noticeably absent from the box.  Some people seemed to like those mix of products, according to the reviews... but if they deleted two of my honest reviews, I can only imagine how many others went straight into their deleted folder.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Yea, they did not post my negative review on the All-in-One Superbox either... and I tried posting it TWICE!  I guess they didn't appreciate my honesty... I felt completely justified in telling others why the box was a complete let down for me.  I pointed out that we received the same exact product and shade of the CheekRoom (Orange01) lip/cheek tint SuperBox 1.... and the product "cheat sheet" included the same redundant phrase in every single description, which was something like "no more bulky cosmetics pouches...."  I tried to be constructive though... like I told them that the "All-in-One" box was a great concept, but Memebox totally missed the mark with their choice of products.  They had about 4 hydrating/moisturizing products, none of which offered any remarkably different benefits than the other three (except for the mist maybe).... And to top it off... the most obvious choice for a Korean "all-in-one" product [aside from a really fun palette, which I was secretly hoping for] HAS to be a BB/CC cream (i.e., primer, moisturizer, foundation/concealer, SPF, illuminator, serum, whitener, anti-aging/anti-wrinkle, etc.), both of which were noticeably absent from the box.  Some people seemed to like those mix of products, according to the reviews... but if they deleted two of my honest reviews, I can only imagine how many others went straight into their deleted folder.


They did that to one of mine too and it wasn't negative... It wasn't five stars but it wasn't just bashing the product.


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Jul 22, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I had them too. While I am disappointed in the Hope Girl mascara (really memebox), I love the blush and tint cushion, and was excited that I got the colors I would prefer for everything in the box.
> 
> FYI, my blush was in sexy rose, the tint was in coral pink, the powder was in 21, and I got the berry/burgundy pencil combo.


I think I got the same colors as you did. However, I think the first Burst of Color 1 box (Superbox #5?) was much better--and I haven't even used everything in it yet.  The last BOC #1 box had a multi-use palette (with an eye liner, a highlighter/shadow base, and three color combinations of six dark/light shadows)  The liquid pen liner in the first box was a waste (as mine was pretty close to dried out when I swatched it), but I really liked the MacQueen lippies (I didn't realize they were Dior knockoffs until I saw the real versions in Sephora, but w/e), and I thought the nail polish colors were pretty with the glittery pink and light pale nude (although I haven't worn it yet).  This box BOC #2 had better eye liners, that's about it.  Seriously, WTF were they thinking by including a foundation and a plain powder?? Not only is it a boring addition to "Color" themed box, obviously there's going to be a ton of people who can't use the colors selected because foundations come in LOTS of shades to match each individual's skin tone (not to mention skin type).  Like if Memebox wanted to provide value, they should have substituted a BB cream or color-adjusting CC cream for the foundation, so the shade(s) wouldn't be so limiting (especially in the summer when people are getting tan). I hate to tell them, but I didn't buy the BOC #2 box in the hope that I'd score a dollar-store foundation and a matte-beige powder.  If I wanted those items, I'd go to the store and match myself or buy something that suits my specific needs (e.g., sensitive skin, combination/oily, light/fair, etc.).  It's not like Memebox even asked us to fill out a personal preference profile to match the foundation with our skin type.  Like, I just can't get over what a stupid choice a bottle of foundation is for a mystery box.   When they said "Burst of Color," they should have stuck to the theme so a majority of people could use ALL the products, nah mean?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> I think I got the same colors as you did. However, I think the first Burst of Color 1 box (Superbox #5?) was much better--and I haven't even used everything in it yet.  The last BOC #1 box had a multi-use palette (with an eye liner, a highlighter/shadow base, and three color combinations of six dark/light shadows)  The liquid pen liner in the first box was a waste (as mine was pretty close to dried out when I swatched it), but I really liked the MacQueen lippies (I didn't realize they were Dior knockoffs until I saw the real versions in Sephora, but w/e), and I thought the nail polish colors were pretty with the glittery pink and light pale nude (although I haven't worn it yet).  This box BOC #2 had better eye liners, that's about it.  Seriously, WTF were they thinking by including a foundation and a plain powder?? Not only is it a boring addition to "Color" themed box, obviously there's going to be a ton of people who can't use the colors selected because foundations come in LOTS of shades to match each individual's skin tone (not to mention skin type).  Like if Memebox wanted to provide value, they should have substituted a BB cream or color-adjusting CC cream for the foundation, so the shade(s) wouldn't be so limiting (especially in the summer when people are getting tan). I hate to tell them, but I didn't buy the BOC #2 box in the hope that I'd score a dollar-store foundation and a matte-beige powder.  If I wanted those items, I'd go to the store and match myself or buy something that suits my specific needs (e.g., sensitive skin, combination/oily, light/fair, etc.).  It's not like Memebox even asked us to fill out a personal preference profile to match the foundation with our skin type.  Like, I just can't get over what a stupid choice a bottle of foundation is for a mystery box.   When they said "Burst of Color," they should have stuck to the theme so a majority of people could use ALL the products, nah mean?


Yeah after the first boc box the foundation and powder were kind of a cop out.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 23, 2014)

I sent my Burst of Color 2 box to my parents house so it would not get stolen, so I haven't seen it yet. I am so afraid that I will get the darkest powder and that the foundation will not match me. I know I could potentially trade, but I have a glut of products that I have been unable to trade and I don't really have anyone that I could give them to.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Someone posted the Bubble Pop box on Instagram. If you #memebox it will be easy to find


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I have mixed emotions about the Burst of color #2 box. Im just so tired of seeing hopegirl, but they did add some new brands to the mix, so Im happy about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the tinted cushion in 03 coral peach, which is the one I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i can't help to think that the powder packaging looks so much like Too Faced's lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Someone posted the Bubble Pop box on Instagram. If you #memebox it will be easy to find


thank you!!



Spoiler



looks like we are getting the peach sugar cubes from ibelieveu!!  Yeah! I had mentioned this when I got my birthday box, that these would be perfect for the bubble pop box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> i can't help to think that the powder packaging looks so much like Too Faced's lol


Lol I know right.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 23, 2014)

So for once, I was home when DHL delivered, and my DHL guy turns out to be a sweetheart. He's like, "What is Memebox?" "Oh, Korean beauty products!" I blithely respond, and he gives me a surprised look. I think he was about to ask me how many I needed, lol!

Collagen box:



Spoiler



Ramosu Carestory Collagen Extract (full sized)

Dermahouse Collagen Firming Cream (fs)

Dewytree Real Collagen Nutrition Serum (fs)

3W Clinic Collagen Makeup Base (fs)

The Skin House Wrinkle Collagen Free Spot (fs)

abelle So Hot-Burning Concentrate Ampoule (fs, but tiny)








Bubble Pop box:



Spoiler



Loveheart Sparkling Powder Set (full sized)

Skineralism Ice Whitening Bubble Pack (fs)

ibelivyu Cube Sparkling Sugar Scrub (fs)

OSEQUE Melting Cleanser (fs)

ELENSILIA French CO2 Aqua (fs)








Sorry if the pics are fuzzy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So for once, I was home when DHL delivered, and my DHL guy turns out to be a sweetheart. He's like, "What is Memebox?" "Oh, Korean beauty products!" I blithely respond, and he gives me a surprised look. I think he was about to ask me how many I needed, lol!
> 
> Collagen box:
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for posting!!!!

Are you happy with your boxes?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for posting!!!!
> 
> Are you happy with your boxes?


You're welcome! I'm excited to have gotten something quick enough to post a spoiler, lol.

I'm happy with these. There's a lot of product in these boxes, and the bubble-pop especially looks like so much fun.



Spoiler



I'm really excited there's an ampoule in the collagen box (the extract is an ampoule, actually; the abelle is for hair), and I'm super happy about the makeup base. I love face primers, and I hope this is a good one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> You're welcome! I'm excited to have gotten something quick enough to post a spoiler, lol.
> 
> I'm happy with these. There's a lot of product in these boxes, and the bubble-pop especially looks like so much fun.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about the ampoule and the "other" product you mentioned.

Looks really interesting.

I should have both of those boxes waiting for me when I get home tonight!

I want to spend time and "sit" with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I should have both of those boxes waiting for me when I get home tonight!
> 
> I want to spend time and "sit" with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


LOL, I'm actually sitting here on the couch with the boxes, taking everything out, scrutinizing it, and putting it back in the box like a frizzy-haired Gollum. My dog is like, "get a grip, mamz."  :smiletongue:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

please....no



Spoiler



rose sugar scrubs ...please, please..please


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> please....no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got peppermint (or PEPAMINT, as it says on the box). PM me if you get rose and we'll trade.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I got peppermint (or PEPAMINT, as it says on the box). PM me if you get rose and we'll trade.


thank you!!  I won't see my box for another week, but will do.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> LOL, I'm actually sitting here on the couch with the boxes, taking everything out, scrutinizing it, and putting it back in the box like a frizzy-haired Gollum. My dog is like, "get a grip, mamz."  :smiletongue:


Hysterical. I am doing the same right now but I am at the table. Couldn't even make it to the couch! Plus I wanted to be near the computer so I can google all the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it is 95 degrees today and 1000% humidity so my hair is expanding like a chia pet!

Really like the boxes so much more in person. Collagen surprised me. In a great way.



biancardi said:


> please....no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got PEPAMINT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also. I know you have it covered though for now, but for the future I LOVE rose. And jasmine. And gardenia. So you can always PM me too.

Curious, what flavor was in the Bday box?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hysterical. I am doing the same right now but I am at the table. Couldn't even make it to the couch! Plus I wanted to be near the computer so I can google all the products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it is 95 degrees today and 1000% humidity so my hair is expanding like a chia pet!
> 
> Really like the boxes so much more in person. Collagen surprised me. In a great way.
> 
> ...


It was lemon - that seems to be the missing scent in the bubble pop box.

and good to know that there are people that can help me out with my allergies!!  Rose seems to be so popular in sub boxes!  lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So for once, I was home when DHL delivered, and my DHL guy turns out to be a sweetheart. He's like, "What is Memebox?" "Oh, Korean beauty products!" I blithely respond, and he gives me a surprised look. I think he was about to ask me how many I needed, lol!
> 
> Collagen box:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Loving the Collagen all together but extra bonus for me that they included a hair product. Great box! I managed to read the cards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It was lemon - that seems to be the missing scent in the bubble pop box.
> 
> and good to know that there are people that can help me out with my allergies!!  Rose seems to be so popular in sub boxes!  lol


You seem to like the scents I could do without and I also lean towards dryer more sensitive skin. Perhaps we could also help each other out. Five boxes arrived the other day and it's already overwhelming. lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a memebox swap thread - I will dig it out.  I am going to have a GLUT of boxes coming in the next few weeks and I am sure that I will be putting stuff out there!


----------



## Ambivalence (Jul 24, 2014)

Ooh, I just found a hidden spoiler for the Pore Care 3 Box:

http://us.memebox.com/black-out-pore-clean-remover#.U9DPnuNdW0c

It says "Featured in Superbox #36 - Pore care 3" in the SecretKey Black Out Pore Clean Remover description.

 I'm officially in trouble... I started with my one little Superfood box, and was good, until I saw the new Earth &amp; Sea Memebox today.  That one sounds amazing!  I had to get it, plus I was seriously wanting the new Tea one from a few days ago.  I saw this spoiler (I've been wanting the Ciracle pore remover after seeing reviews of it, it's $38 on Amazon.  So... if this SecretKey one works as well anything else in the box would be a bonus... that's how I justified it anyhow.)  And, Whabam, I bought 3 more boxes in one fell swoop.  

(I'm disappointed that there weren't better coupon codes though.  And I was really hoping for an Earth &amp; Sea and Tea value pack since they came out so close together.)  Yet, extremely excited to see what I get in these boxes.  I hope they're all solid!  All 4 of them, that is, sheesh.


----------



## Ambivalence (Jul 24, 2014)

Um... why does it link to Showtime because I typed "Ooh"... ?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

@@Ambivalence thanks for that spoiler!!  I love secret key and am now excited for my pore 3 box.

anyone see any spoilers yet for fermented 2?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Ambivalence thanks for that spoiler!!  I love secret key and am now excited for my pore 3 box.
> 
> anyone see any spoilers yet for fermented 2?


I can't remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing that



Spoiler



D'ran wonder serum - yes, the same one from oriental medicine, but the label looks different - so maybe a different formula?


as a spoiler for fermented 2.

ETA...I remembered where I saw it...it's on Saffyra's blog.  I'm not sure if it's okay for me to post a link to someone else's blog, so I'll just say that the post is dated July 16th.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that's right   We did discuss it here and because it was similar to the one we got in our oriental medicine box, I forgot about it!  lol


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So for once, I was home when DHL delivered, and my DHL guy turns out to be a sweetheart. He's like, "What is Memebox?" "Oh, Korean beauty products!" I blithely respond, and he gives me a surprised look. I think he was about to ask me how many I needed, lol!
> 
> Collagen box:
> 
> ...


Ahhh.. I didn't purchase these two boxes.. Now I want them both after seeing your spoiler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh that's right   We did discuss it here and because it was similar to the one we got in our oriental medicine box, I forgot about it!  lol


The one from Oriental medicine box was: D`RAN Wonder Serum for Nourishing &amp; Revitalizing

and the spoiler from Fermented 2 is: D`RAN Wonder Serum for Regenerating &amp; Firming

http://www.tradekorea.com/suppliers-buyers/D_RAN_Wonder_Serum.html?totsearch_or_and=OR


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but I remember seeing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's a different variation from the one in the OM box. I use the one I got in the Oriental box daily...it is FANTASTIC. So I am thrilled to try another one.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

I used the Chocolate Choosy Lip Scrub from Cacao last night, and let me tell you, it's a good thing I used it before bed because it stained my lips brown! It faded after I applied lip balm (still a little brown though), and it was gone by morning, but I won't be using it right before I go someplace. I actually like how gentle it is, though - my lips are very soft today.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I used the Chocolate Choosy Lip Scrub from Cacao last night, and let me tell you, it's a good thing I used it before bed because it stained my lips brown! It faded after I applied lip balm (still a little brown though), and it was gone by morning, but I won't be using it right before I go someplace. I actually like how gentle it is, though - my lips are very soft today.


Thank you for the heads up on this!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

I got my herbal box today! I actually like the BB cream. One thing I definitely won't use is the bath salt (unfortunately), as I don't have a tub! It smells yummy, but tub-less me has no use for it! I am still a little put off by that Rose Essential Oil &amp; the description for our smelly periods lol. I also have SO many indie perfumes to go through and rose isn't really my favorite scent, so that'll probably be traded. The rest though, I am pretty excited to try!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I got my herbal box today! I actually like the BB cream. One thing I definitely won't use is the bath salt (unfortunately), as I don't have a tub! It smells yummy, but tub-less me has no use for it! I am still a little put off by that Rose Essential Oil &amp; the description for our smelly periods lol. I also have SO many indie perfumes to go through and rose isn't really my favorite scent, so that'll probably be traded. The rest though, I am pretty excited to try!


I don't have a bath tub too, but I intend to use the salt for soaking my feet before scrubing and pedicure.


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't have a bath tub too, but I intend to use the salt for soaking my feet before scrubing and pedicure.


Hey, that's an excellent idea. I do have a tub but my tub stopper doesn't work, lol. Now I can use the milk powder from the milk box for my feet at least. You are a genius!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

FINALLY GOT MY SNAIL #2 BOX. Coming home to see it during a terrible afternoon was such a pick me up.

And upon opening it...something leaked. I'm trying to figure out what it was. The info card is half-soaked.



Spoiler



The DewyTree Snail Cream seems intact, and smells nice without opening the container. Same with the Secret Key repairing cream. The repairing mask pack (just one) is a little sticky but still sealed. The CC Cream is fine. The CNKCOS bubble cleanser is all sticky, and so is the hand cream and the ampule--I can't tell which leaked, but I'm guessing the bubble cleanser.



What do you guys recommend? Should I take pictures and email Memebox? I don't know what they'd do--some stuff is just sticky but everything was still sealed.

ETA: Yeah, peeled the plastic off the bubble cleanser, it's soaked.



Spoiler


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> FINALLY GOT MY SNAIL #2 BOX. Coming home to see it during a terrible afternoon was such a pick me up.
> 
> And upon opening it...something leaked. I'm trying to figure out what it was. The info card is half-soaked.
> 
> ...


yes, for sure email them. They will give you points back. Just say you are not sure what leaked but something broke and spilled on everything. Make sure the soaked card pic is there!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

Back on topic to the actual contents of the Snail Box #2:



Spoiler



-The CC cream: Holy Kabuki mask, Batman! I put some on and it's WHITE. I think it's settling in, I haven't checked it for a few minutes, but warning, it's seriously white when it goes on. I've only used BB creams, so CC stuff is new to me.

-Snail hand cream: Smells like milk and nuts. It's making me hungry. This is probably not good!

-Ampule: No feedback yet, I'll try it later tonight.

-DewyTree Face cream: Super sticky but it's settling down. I like it, reminds me of the Bounce Cheese Cream. Also smells nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Repairing mask: Already used it since I was so annoyed and needed to calm down. Made my face really soft! :3

-Bubble cleanser (after cleaning it up from the mess): Similar to the O&amp; cleanser. It's nice and spread well/washed off easily.

-SecretKey repair cream: Haven't used but it smells great!



I keep getting whiffs of the hand lotion as I type and I'm getting so hungry!

The entire box reminds me of Luckybox 7, which is where I got the cheese cream and pretty much my entire face routine. So it's a great box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> Hey, that's an excellent idea. I do have a tub but my tub stopper doesn't work, lol. Now I can use the milk powder from the milk box for my feet at least. You are a genius!


Thanks, my lack of bath tub and the abundance of body care stuff makes me creative   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't have a bath tub too, but I intend to use the salt for soaking my feet before scrubing and pedicure.


I have a tub and can't take baths so I had planned on giving away all my salts. But then every time I get a whiff of the Herbal box card that smells so strongly of the honey jasmine salts that came with it, it makes me wish I could take a bath. Thanks for this wonderful idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

spoilers for the dermo2 box (sorry don't have time to list the contents):



Spoiler











pore care 3 box:



Spoiler


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you Eugienie!

Btw, what do you guys think about this zombie pack? Sounds like something for the OMG box.

http://us.memebox.com/trending-now/zombie-pack#.U9NZW_l_vDo


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

i saw the zombie pack selling in hong kong before hehe


----------



## Renata P (Jul 26, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thanks a lot!


----------



## Nina Chau (Jul 26, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thanks for posting!

Just wondering what are your thoughts are on dermo2? Would you recommend buying it? I got 1 but didn't get 2. Still on the fence with that box.

However, I love the pore care and fermented and have all those purchased/ordered.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

@eugiegenie  thank you for posting those!  I purchased one of those items in the pore box in the memeshop the other week!  lol  Well, it was a good deal, because it was a value item - had 3 items for a low price

But I love that there are no pore strips in the pore 3 box!!  All of those products look like I will use them!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting Genie!

I'm not sure what I think about the Dermocosmetics box but I'm certainly excited about Pore Care. I was hoping it wasn't going to be geared towards hard core acne treatment and I wanted to try one of the Secret Key Black Out products.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Thank you Eugienie!
> 
> Btw, what do you guys think about this zombie pack? Sounds like something for the OMG box.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/trending-now/zombie-pack#.U9NZW_l_vDo


I really want the zOMBIE pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

unboxing video of the dermo2 and porecare3 box is up on the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2253166


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really want the zOMBIE pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, I would have bought it yesterday when I was getting the omg/cute wishlist #2.

The struggle is real.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoilers for the dermo2 box (sorry don't have time to list the contents):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

I like the pore care, glad I purchased it with the Bubble cleanser deal. Not a fan of the dermo cosmetics box.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I like the pore care, glad I purchased it with the Bubble cleanser deal. Not a fan of the dermo cosmetics box.


I think this is the best Pore Care edition box out of the three!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm slightly disappointed with the Dermo one though


----------



## raindrop (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers! I'm looking forward to the pore care box, though I might need to trade away the Aqua Berry pore cleanser - it looks pretty much exactly like the Jelly Pop pore clenser from box #1, no?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Thanks for the spoilers! I'm looking forward to the pore care box, though I might need to trade away the Aqua Berry pore cleanser - it looks pretty much exactly like the Jelly Pop pore clenser from box #1, no?


that's the only product i didn't really like....they look like similar products, just that the jelly part of the aqua berry one is a bit harder than the jelly pop!! i think i'd be putting it on sale too....otherwise i think it's a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 26, 2014)

The derma box 1 was so much better than the 2, guess ill just wait till I receive it and see if I get more excited. But Im excited for pore 3! looks great.


----------



## migasa (Jul 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Me too, I would have bought it yesterday when I was getting the omg/cute wishlist #2.
> 
> The struggle is real.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

Did anyone see any spoilers for the Fermentation 2 box?

It shipped the same day at Pore 3 and Derm 2.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt with a dumb newbie question....how many items are usually in a Superbox?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Sorry to interrupt with a dumb newbie question....how many items are usually in a Superbox?


They usually list the range (#) on each box, but I would say on average about 6 full size products.

Or 5 full size products and then a one time use product like a sheet mask etc.

Its usually a fantastic value.


----------



## Lyllis (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, that does sound like an amazing value, thanks! Now I just have to decide between Daily Dose of Beauty and No Makeup Makeup!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did anyone see any spoilers for the Fermentation 2 box?
> 
> It shipped the same day at Pore 3 and Derm 2.


not yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

My fermentation 2 has not shipped yet


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 27, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> My fermentation 2 has not shipped yet


It probably has but when they ship on Fridays, the status updates on Mondays. So it'll surely change tomorrow and you'll get your tracking then too. Same here with my Pore Care 3.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, managed to get #33 fitting powder from the Burst of Color #2.  No way that that is even remotely my shade    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

my free from oil &amp; troubles finally is moving again.  I am hoping that I get it on tuesday at this rate.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

I tried the ssak foot mask the other day - what a disappointment!  Either I got a dud or this is the worst moisturizing foot mask ever.   My feet felt a little moist after 30 minutes, but I think that was due to the fact they were in a plastic bag for 30 minutes!

anyone else try this out - it is from the footcare box.  It stated to pour the "essence" into the socks, but I had no essence in the pack.  Was that a typo on their part or was I missing something from my foot mask?


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I tried the ssak foot mask the other day - what a disappointment!  Either I got a dud or this is the worst moisturizing foot mask ever.   My feet felt a little moist after 30 minutes, but I think that was due to the fact they were in a plastic bag for 30 minutes!
> 
> anyone else try this out - it is from the footcare box.  It stated to pour the "essence" into the socks, but I had no essence in the pack.  Was that a typo on their part or was I missing something from my foot mask?


I had the same question, with the same results. Absolutely no clue. The package infographic looks like you just slip them on... even the Ssak website didn't provide info for me, but I can't read the language so I may have missed it.

The masks themselves are a nice material and I've saved them, I figure I can pour some other essence in there when I have the time.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 27, 2014)

I wonder if the Ssak booties are just overnight socks. It looks from the infographic that you soak your feet, then maybe you put some essence in the socks and leave them on overnight. I wear cotton socks over foot cream (or vaseline), but cotton socks would be useless with a liquid essence, so maybe that's the purpose? But if that's the case, shouldn't we have gotten some essence to use (not necessarily as part of a kit, but a foot-specific liquid)?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 28, 2014)

What are your guys opinion on the bubble pop box? I'm just not sure how I feel, they're good products, I just feel like somethings missing. Would've really wanted a h20 bubble mask in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I wonder if the Ssak booties are just overnight socks. It looks from the infographic that you soak your feet, then maybe you put some essence in the socks and leave them on overnight. I wear cotton socks over foot cream (or vaseline), but cotton socks would be useless with a liquid essence, so maybe that's the purpose? But if that's the case, shouldn't we have gotten some essence to use (not necessarily as part of a kit, but a foot-specific liquid)?


on my package, the picture doesn't show any essence being poured into the socks (I have the foot peeling ones and they do show the stuff being poured into the socks).

I am not sure how these were supposed to work.   They just didn't - all of my other foot moisturizing socks have been pre-soaked with some cream so that you just put your feet into the sock and you can feel it right off.

If I hadn't used foot masks before, I would have thought this was normal behavior, but since I did, I can say that either I got a dud or these are the worst foot masks ever.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got my Cocoa box and holy crap, it smells SO GOOD. I didn't even have to open the package before I knew which box it was, just enveloped in yummy brownie smells. Can't wait to try everything!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just got my Cocoa box and holy crap, it smells SO GOOD. I didn't even have to open the package before I knew which box it was, just enveloped in yummy brownie smells. Can't wait to try everything!


I KNOW IT ALL SMELLS AMAZING


----------



## Andi B (Jul 28, 2014)

I stored my cacao stuff inside plastic containers with locking lids and I can still smell it when I open the cabinet! I'm surprised my dogs are not going crazy over it!


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

Superbox #34 Dermocosmetics 2 Unboxing!



Spoiler







I'm really excited about the products that I received in this box because I paid $39 for $201 worth of products!  




*Kang Skin Rejuvenating Cream 50ml ($72)*

This is the last step of your skincare routine because it'll lock in all of the products that you have put on your face and protect it. It's made with adenosine, ceramide, snail mucin, organic herbal extracts, and hyaluronic acid.




*Kang Skin Aqua Essence 30ml ($72)*

I know you can barely see it, but it's that little clear blob. It's based on hyaluronic acid with a botanical formula that is supposed to minimize redness. I use essence right after my toner and before my moisturizer/emulsion. 




*Cotterang Bubble Peeling Pad 16ml*1ea ($7)*

This was a spoiler so I already knew I was going to get this. I really like this because I'm a big fan of peeling gels and other exfoliator products. I would have preferred an exfoliating scrub more, but this is fine.




*Cotterang Acne Killer Kit 16ml + 5ml ($20)*

This is a 7-day face peeling product! You rub the pad to create bubbles (the pad is soaked inside the foil packet), then apply it on your face. Using the cotton swabs provided and the Tok Tok Sol (smaller bottle on the bottom), spot treat your acne. I've never tried anything like this before because I fear acne treatments will dry out my skin, but since it's already here, I'll go for it. I'm still feeling a little hesitant because this is a 7-day face peeling product, which makes me think of a 7-day foot peeling product. Has anyone tried a 7-day face peeling product? Please let me know how that went!




*ReBom Calming Skin 200ml ($30)*

Always nice to receive refresher/toner since I use it twice a day and go through it pretty fast. It also smells nice, so that's a plus. Contains ceramide, niacinamide, and other oriental medical extracts.


----------



## juliaxvi (Jul 28, 2014)

Superbox #36 Pore Care 3 Unboxing!

Note: The information on their reference card is *wrong* for all of the products. I've emailed them about this issue to let them know. Also, I'm going to assume that the prices listed are correct for now.



Spoiler





Overall, I'm a big fan of the products I received in this box because I paid $39 for $160 worth of products.  



*The Skin House Pore Control Powder Serum 50ml ($28)*

When I read the "how to use" portion, it tells me to hold my wand vertically and stroke upward to curl and separate sexy, stiletto lashes. I got a kick out of that. Anyways, I had to do some research to figure out how all of these products work. This product removes keratin, sebum, and other waste matters. But since this is for oily skin and I have normal skin, I'm not going to use this everyday or all over my face. I'll probably just use this on my t-zone after my essence every once in a while.



*Secret Key Black Out Pore Clean Remover 100ml ($38)*

After cleansing your face, soak cotton pads with product and place on t-zone for 10-15 minutes. When you remove the cotton pads, use cotton swabs to remove blackheads and whiteheads that have surfaced. I'm really looking forward to trying this out, although I hope it won't dry out my skin like most blackhead removers.



*Chamos Acaci Matte Pore Primer 30ml ($20)*

This is just like Porefessional from Benefit Cosmetics! It minimizes the appearance of pores and fine lines while also making sure your foundation or bb/cc cream lasts. I haven't tried this yet, but I'm really excited to.



*Tosowoong Deep Pore Foam Cleansing 100ml ($12)*

I follow a two-step cleansing process where I use cleansing oil before cleansing foam. I'm not too picky about face wash (usually), so it's nice that this was included. Again, I'm hoping that this won't dry out my skin. But that's the risk I take when I order a pore care box!



*Aqua Beauty Pore Zero Blackhead Remover 50ml ($34)*

If I twist the brush counter-clockwise, I can dispense product by squeezing the bottle. I'm supposed to massage my blackheads with the soft silicone brush, and rinse off with water. Sounds easy enough, but it doesn't seem like an effective way to remove blackheads because the brush is just too soft. I might try this out tonight! 



*Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack 50g ($28)*

Apply on skin after cleansing your face and wait 10-15 minutes before rinsing with water. This product has a hot steam effect that is supposed to open up your pores and clean out skin waste and sebum. I'm really interested in how the hot steam effect will feel and how effective it'll be.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 29, 2014)

I have the WondeRuci mask on my face right now. I want to eat it. Holy crap. I would post a pic, but it kinda feels like I am doing black face and that feels wrong, soooo that will NOT be making it on to the blog. Just know, it smells fantastic.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I have the WondeRuci mask on my face right now. I want to eat it. Holy crap. I would post a pic, but it kinda feels like I am doing black face and that feels wrong, soooo that will NOT be making it on to the blog. Just know, it smells fantastic.


I had to stop myself from just eating it out of the container. D: I'm going to use it tonight though!

ETA: Oh my GOD it really is blackface. I had to show my husband and he just about died laughing. BUT IT SMELLS SO GOOD. It was like rubbing brownie mix on my face. It's making it warm and a little tingly after about 4 minutes.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry, I tried to upload these at work but my computer kept freezing up.

Cacao Box! (Writing this while using the chocolate face mask and it's super awesome-smelling!)



Spoiler






The box is super cute! Pink top, black box. My other memeboxes have just been pink.







Shots of both sides of the card.




Lip scrub! I tried this before the mask just now. It's like spreading chocolate on your lips, but I had to resist licking it off. I let it sit for a minute then wiped it off with a towel. Now it feels a little...oily? I should probably put some gloss on my lips now or something.




I can't wait to take a bath with this. Definitely going to use it in the morning in my shower!




Haven't used the face mask yet but I'm excited!




Got 6 of these in the box. I LOVE pore strips!




This is the mask I have on. It was literally like rubbing brownie mix all over my face. It does give you blackface. XD Smells amazing though! It says to leave on for about 15 minutes but I think I've had it on nearly 30, I should go wash it off...




Some other kind of cleansing soap scrub. Honestly, this smells the worst to me, and it's probably the coconut (not a fan). But it could be good, I'll try it tomorrow. 

All in all, this is my favorite box so far (out of the 4 I've gotten--Luckybox 6, Colorbox Blue, and Snail #2 besides this one). Everything smells amazing and they all seem like practical items to use often enough. Also, everything is full size, which is awesome!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

I had the chocolate sheet mask on the other day and I had put on some lotion by Seaweed Bath Co, which is peppermint scented.  OMG, I smelled liked a Junior Thin Mint or a Girl Scout Cookie in Thin Mints.

I got so hungry for a thin mint - lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 29, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I had to stop myself from just eating it out of the container. D: I'm going to use it tonight though!
> 
> ETA: Oh my GOD it really is blackface. I had to show my husband and he just about died laughing. BUT IT SMELLS SO GOOD. It was like rubbing brownie mix on my face. It's making it warm and a little tingly after about 4 minutes.


I know!!!! I wanted to eat it, and I was weighing the cons to the pros at one point lmao especially the Wonder Rucci and the cleansing dessert!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I know!!!! I wanted to eat it, and I was weighing the cons to the pros at one point lmao especially the Wonder Rucci and the cleansing dessert!


I accidentally got some in my mouth while washing some off. It tastes terrible.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I accidentally got some in my mouth while washing some off. It tastes terrible.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Accidentally?


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 29, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I accidentally got some in my mouth while washing some off. It tastes terrible.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought it tasted pretty good  :couch:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried the CUBE sugar scrub yesterday and it's a nice scrub. Pretty gentle, so no hardcore removing tan kinda scrub but gentle and refreshing! Loved the subtle scent too. But needed 2 cubs for my body, so wont be lasting long. Glad I got the pepamint from the bubble pop box so I have backup!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 29, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I thought it tasted pretty good  :couch:


Well, it might have tasted so bad because I was eating chocolate chips while enjoying my cacao box to the fullest. The direct comparison was not pretty.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Well, it might have tasted so bad because I was eating chocolate chips while enjoying my cacao box to the fullest. The direct comparison was not pretty.


Oh man, I should have been eating chocolate at the same time! Maximizing the chocolate power, I love it!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had the chocolate sheet mask on the other day and I had put on some lotion by Seaweed Bath Co, which is peppermint scented.  OMG, I smelled liked a Junior Thin Mint or a Girl Scout Cookie in Thin Mints.
> 
> I got so hungry for a thin mint - lol


You do know that they make thin mint nestle crunch bars now right?

They are soooooo good.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my  Superbox #28 Free from Oil &amp; Trouble 3 Review ..finally!!  I love it all - such a great box and I will be using several product soon, such as the herbal toner, pink powder &amp; body mist (yes, that caterpillar poo mist!)

My box was really banged up - even the little boxes inside were smushed.  I was worried something would have broken, but nothing was...Memebox needs to go back to bubble wrapping the box itself, instead of relying on that flimsy outer packaging - that "bubble wrap" isn't working.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my Superbox #28 Free from Oil &amp; Trouble 3 Review ..finally!! I love it all - such a great box and I will be using several product soon, such as the herbal toner, pink powder &amp; body mist (yes, that caterpillar poo mist!)
> 
> My box was really banged up - even the little boxes inside were smushed. I was worried something would have broken, but nothing was...Memebox needs to go back to bubble wrapping the box itself, instead of relying on that flimsy outer packaging - that "bubble wrap" isn't working.


Ah, so jealous! Mine still hasn't shipped with the replacement items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I did get the mist off eBay when I found out I wasn't getting it, and it smells really nice to be made from caterpillar poo!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ah, so jealous! Mine still hasn't shipped with the replacement items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did get the mist off eBay when I found out I wasn't getting it, and it smells really nice to be made from caterpillar poo!


That's weird how it didnt ship, but yet the have some of the products in there special offers that they were replacing.. I cancelled last week or two ago.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 31, 2014)

Superbox At Home spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

@Malaperelka  thank you for the unboxing!!  the foot peeling gel will be great with the buffers I got in my foot care 1 box


----------



## flushblush (Jul 31, 2014)

Still lolling at the Sexy Beans (I'm immature).

The blackhead mask kit and and hair products look fun!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

I am getting a blackhead removering thingie in my pore 3 and now this - I am set for life!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Superbox At Home spoiler


Ooo interesting box! Thanks!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 31, 2014)

Spoiler



That blackhead remover description has to be wrong! It's not really neck, is it? It's suppose to be chin? I've never heard of blackhead problems on the neck!



memebox seems to have a lot of wrong info cards lately...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

ooooohhh, that superbox at home looks great!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 31, 2014)

Pomegranate box spoilers - found them on Instagram:

http://iconosquare.com/p/776793707436318254_855135006


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay. Looks good.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought the comment on the bottom about no makeup was funny--was anyone expecting a bunch of pomegranate makeup?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I thought the comment on the bottom about no makeup was funny--was anyone expecting a bunch of pomegranate makeup?


I really think if you want makeup go with a box that says it is makeup tbh. (Sorry to be to the point but in bad mood)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

I have all three boxes - detox, pom &amp; foot care 2 - am at work, so I had to take really quick photos



Spoiler


----------



## Nina Chau (Jul 31, 2014)

@@biancardi thanks so much for posting!

So excited, I got the bundle too.

I just looked briefly, but so excited to see the Lemon Detoc . Was gonna order that off eBay.

Gonna study the rest of your pics!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

I love the Lemon Detoc as well - I was thinking of getting it if it wasn't in this box!  I really think I like the detox box the best.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 31, 2014)

@@biancardi Thanks for posting! I'm sitting by the window waiting anxiously for DHL. 

Also,



Spoiler



LOL WOMEN POWDER. I love goofy product names.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 31, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right there should be "chin" not "neck"...


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh!  That is going to be fun!  I'm totally going to wear that mask then laugh til I fall over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's not really what I was expecting from an At Home box but then again, I had no idea what to expect.

As a side note, I emailed Memebox and asked what the ingredients were for the Secret Key Plumping Jelly because that stuff is kind of unreal and I want to know how it does it.  I also suggested they include english translations for ingredients.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Received the Collagen box today....looks fantastic! Super excited to try these products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Totally wrong thread. My bad. :/


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was really mad at myself for not getting the Detox box but now I'm okay with it, it's not really a ME box. Footcare I totally LOVE and the Pomegranate I could kick kick myself like ten times for not ordering it now. Looks awesome!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting @@biancardi! I looked real quick, but still want to be semi-surprised because mine should be waiting for me when I get home today. And I was planning on working later if I didn't get my stuff done but I just realized that's a good incentive to work harder and leave work by 5:00 today since my apartment office will close at 6 and I won't get to pick up my pretty pink boxes until tomorrow!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for posting the spoilers in the middle of your busy day @@biancardi

Much appreciated.

I actually really like the Pom Porn box a lot. And I am annoyed I didn't order it.

So now that my FOMO has become real, I will just have to order every single Memebox I "think" I may "kinda" want.

I just ordered the #17-#19 bundle and Whole Grain 2. I wanted to use the 10% off code before it expires tomorrow!


----------



## catyz (Jul 31, 2014)

@biancardi, those spoilers look terrific! I can't wait to get mine, except it'll take so long before it gets here. I actually like the pom better than detox but I'm getting both of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you for posting the spoilers in the middle of your busy day @@biancardi
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


that is how I've doing it - lol

I want the global 18 &amp; 19, but will wait until they release that as singletons.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmm... some are receiving their At Home already and I haven't even received a shipping notice for mine!?  I hope they haven't forgotten about me!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 1, 2014)

OMG THE POMEGRANATE BOX JDSKFDKHFSJK

SO GLAD I GOT IT! &lt;3

Bless you Memebox for putting well-known brand products.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm... some are receiving their At Home already and I haven't even received a shipping notice for mine!?  I hope they haven't forgotten about me!


I've been concerned about that, but then I looked back and saw that I ordered it with the Vitamin box as a bundle, so it's shipping out today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm... some are receiving their At Home already and I haven't even received a shipping notice for mine!?  I hope they haven't forgotten about me!


I rarely get a shipping notice for my boxes... Most of them magically appear at my door.


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> I rarely get a shipping notice for my boxes... Most of them magically appear at my door.


Really? That's weird. I get them for pretty much all my boxes. Maybe it's in your junk folder? Sometimes I find them there.


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

the pore thing in the at home looks different from other pore removers, at least!  but after i just ordered 3 boxes of green tea pore strips from ebay, i think i'm good on the pore strips for the time being...

also that mask kinda creeps me out a bit.  if anyone is interested... let me know!  

i'm also kinda sad they didn't include that buffer thing that they showed in the spoiler for the foot peeling gel.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I've been concerned about that, but then I looked back and saw that I ordered it with the Vitamin box as a bundle, so it's shipping out today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bet thats what it is then!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but here it is, the spoiler for the at home superbox:



Spoiler


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Genie!! Can you please upload the front and back of the information card?  By the way, did you see the email from Memebox with the correct Pore Care 3 card?  At least they caught their mistake this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 4, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Thanks Genie!! Can you please upload the front and back of the information card?  By the way, did you see the email from Memebox with the correct Pore Care 3 card?  At least they caught their mistake this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Look at my post on this page. There is all.https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-45


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 4, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Thanks Genie!! Can you please upload the front and back of the information card?  By the way, did you see the email from Memebox with the correct Pore Care 3 card?  At least they caught their mistake this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i did an unboxing video, so you can check it out here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 4, 2014)

I got a couple of boxes today! I'll just post some random thoughts.

At Home:



Spoiler



I think the blackhead masks are so fun and cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm using it right now, so I don't know how well it works, but I love the idea of them and I am happy to see it in this box!

The sexy beans.... you know. They don't work, but they smell super good. I used them in the shower tonight. It was a lot of fun and I can still smell them on me. XD It's a very pleasant, light, clean scent.

I'm not sure what I think of the v-line mask. All I know is that it's very uncomfortable. Really, super uncomfortable for me. Maybe I just have a big head?

The hot/cold scalp treatments are interesting! The hot one has a weird name. I would of assumed it was a nail product if I didn't look closely.

I'm not too excited about the manicure product, mostly because I just never get around to doing anything to my nails other than clipping them. Not sure if I'll keep them.

This was a really fun box! This is the kind of box I like. Lots of fun and interesting products. XD



Pomegranate:



Spoiler



It could have been so good, but I was disappointed with 3 of the products.

A tube of lip balm? I already have a million of these!

The little Innisfree mask is nice, but it just seems like a sample size to me. Same with the Etude House scrub.

The Etude House pomegranate wash is something I'm indifferent to.

The collagen essence is an awesome addition! It's also very large so it'll last forever. XD

The cream is also a nice addition! Sure, I have tons of creams to use up, but I'll never be sad to get another. :3



Cooling Care 

LOVE EVERYTHING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy I got this box. I have nothing specific to say, but it sure is an awesome box. But I am rather biased because I like anything "cooling"

Memebox needs to put more cooling products in other boxes - like maybe even release a peppermint box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

peppermint - I would be all over that.  I am enjoying my cooling box as well - the sleeping pack is wonderful!

the only "dud' for me is the lip tint, because I am afraid it is too high maintenance for me!! lol  I love the way it feels on my lips, but the color - omg.  This requires time and precision to ensure I don't have clown lips.  I will wear it at home...when I am alone.  Why couldn't this be in a nice neutral tint?


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone have the vitamin box spoiler?


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 5, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Anyone have the vitamin box spoiler?


yes they are in the memebox spoilers thread and the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews (vlogging) thread...cos the vitamin box is a memebox special not a superbox so that's why they're not in this thread...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Anyone have the vitamin box spoiler?


Here you go, this will help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@justamerelurker

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-5


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

spoilers for Ferm 2 (this is real quick, as I am at work and they just arrived!!)



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers for Ferm 2 (this is real quick, as I am at work and they just arrived!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best!!!!!!!

It looks fantastic! Finally a serious premium looking box. (after the vitamin box this is highly welcome )

Quick question...what is item #4?

Serum or toner? (the type was blown out on my screen)

EDIT: I looked at the other card and got the answer. yay!!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

@@LisaLeah toner...


----------



## Andi B (Aug 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You are the best!!!!!!!
> 
> It looks fantastic! Finally a serious premium looking box. (after the vitamin box this is highly welcome )
> 
> ...


I completely agree!  Thanks @@biancardi!  I can't believe I got all those full-size products, plus another O&amp; Soap Berry Cleanser, plus express shipping for only $32 total!  Also, so happy they included 3 of those panda items...I need those...too many late nights!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers for Ferm 2 (this is real quick, as I am at work and they just arrived!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww those



Spoiler



panda sheets


look cute! Wonder if there any good!? Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 5, 2014)

i did unboxing videos for the at home, collagen, and detox boxes here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 5, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Anyone have the vitamin box spoiler?


i did an unboxing video here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I am SO excited for the Fermented 2 box!!  Did you get the notice about the replacement product, too?


----------



## migasa (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers for Ferm 2 (this is real quick, as I am at work and they just arrived!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great box, I love them!


----------



## yunii (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I am SO excited for the Fermented 2 box!!  Did you get the notice about the replacement product, too?


Yes I got that email. However, I am not sure which is the replacement product


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Awwwwwww those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a quick google search and they seem to have gotten a bunch of really good reviews!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The ingredients look really nice as well. (one of the top ingredients is mistletoe....I thought that was interesting.)

PS I didn't post any links here because of codes and TOS etc. But it was very easy to google.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I did a quick google search and they seem to have gotten a bunch of really good reviews!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The ingredients look really nice as well. (one of the top ingredients is mistletoe....I thought that was interesting.)
> 
> PS I didn't post any links here because of codes and TOS etc. But it was very easy to google.


Yes, they do look great. I'm tempted to just buy a box of them from another website.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow, I love fermented 2 from first impressions! I am so excited for the toner, and I love that we got 3 masks. The value is amazing, I can't wait to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

I love all but the lip balm (due to the UFO in it) in the Smile Care box.  The spray is very minty and strong.  The lip mask &amp; lip scrub are wonderful - the mask's scent reminds me of freshly made whipped cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the scrub is grapefruit  - which is so refreshing.  This scrub is NOTHING like those pure smile waxy bits.  

  I just put on the whiting strip - it does have a minty cool feel to it and taste.  The strips are not very well marked - the shorter wider one goes on the top row and the longer strip goes on the bottom.  It doesn't fold over like US strips do.     But an hour?  I don't know how long I can handle one hour with these!! lol  It doesn't have that gag taste like the US strips do (or did - it has been about 5 years since I used any whitening strips)  So far, I like these much better than the ones I used to use here in the states.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love all but the lip balm (due to the UFO in it) in the Smile Care box. * The spray is very minty and strong.  *The lip mask &amp; lip scrub are wonderful - the mask's scent reminds me of freshly made whipped cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the scrub is grapefruit  - which is so refreshing.  This scrub is NOTHING like those pure smile waxy bits.


Yum. Mint~ Thanks for the quick review!

When are we going to get that one box: Eucalyptus and mint. Even teal or the color mint. *weak knees*


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yum. Mint~ Thanks for the quick review!
> 
> When are we going to get that one box: Eucalyptus and mint. Even teal or the color mint. *weak knees*


yes, I want eucalyptus and mint!!   

btw - I decided to go thru "stuff n thangs" while my whitening strips were on.  They were quite comfortable and they did not 'goop' up like the crest whitestrips would do on me.

the hour went by fast as I had to decided which stuff was kept and which thangs were tossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I want eucalyptus and mint!!
> 
> btw - I decided to go thru "stuff n thangs" while my whitening strips were on.  They were quite comfortable and they did not 'goop' up like the crest whitestrips would do on me.
> 
> the hour went by fast as I had to decided which stuff was kept and which thangs were tossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah some of the beauty products require "kill-time" activities. That sound like so much fun lol. Okay, now I can be the bin *holds up a box*


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Content of the OMG-box! 

Not very Omg, but I love it. 



Spoiler



1. Hope girl night out gloss
2. SKINAZ premium vitablet
3. SKINAZ 24 H lip tattoo
4. Pure Smile 3 step bust pack
5. Elizavecca Milky Piggy Carbonated Bubble Clay Mask (so excited for this! )
6. LadyKin Aqua exfoliator for body


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Not omg at all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Content of the OMG-box!
> 
> Not very Omg, but I love it.
> 
> ...


Hmm not quite as OMG as I was expecting. Glad I didn't order OMG 2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Content of the OMG-box!
> 
> Not very Omg, but I love it.
> 
> ...


is everything full size?


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes all products are full size!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Are they all full sized full sized or foil samples like pomegranate?


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Everything except



Spoiler



http://www.puresmile.jp/fs/puresmile/omb_001

The pure smile bust-mask is one mask sheet. I don't know if they're sold in multiple packs or not.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

Wth thats not omg at all.. where is the bee venom, synake and gross stuff? I was prepared for some nasty stuff hha &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Ty. I just didn't want a 10g capsule back and two foil samples of scrub again. Memebox, that is NOT full sized


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Are we allowed to post links to photos? I think If I just post a link to the photo it might be ok?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Content of the OMG-box!
> 
> Not very Omg, but I love it.
> 
> ...


maybe OMG in Western standards but we set our omg-standards high I guess.

I hope these are at least wonderful products.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok I take a chance, here's a pic



Spoiler



https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10599304_10152320165546270_7282647550952990597_n.jpg


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting box. Nothing bad just not omg. Grrrrrr hope girl though


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Interesting box. Nothing bad just not omg. Grrrrrr hope girl though


The busty is quite omg I suppose.

Got a feeling hope girl could be a sale aftermath addition.... The clay mask does sound fantastic tho.

Maybe should be renamed "interesting curations".


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hmm not quite as OMG as I was expecting. Glad I didn't order OMG 2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> maybe OMG in Western standards but we set our omg-standards high I guess.
> 
> I hope these are at least wonderful products.


I am not sure that they are OMG in Western standards either..



Spoiler



hope girl lip gloss?  it is lip gloss

carbonated facial products  - Bliss makes one and I am sure there are others

enhancing your boobs - my mom had creams and stuff like that back in the 1970's!!



I was hoping for some of that syn snake venom stuff or even the bee venom.

this is a letdown.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol it does make us go OMG.... OMG this isn't OMG


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol it does make us go OMG.... OMG this isn't OMG


that is true!!  like OMG - what was I thinking when I bought this!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is true!! like OMG - what was I thinking when I bought this!! lol


Thankfully I only paid $9.99 for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Thankfully I only paid $9.99 for it.


I paid $14,99. I hope when I have the things in my hands I like them. But there is no OMG coming out of my mouth for now.


----------



## migasa (Aug 11, 2014)

OMG!!!

This isn't OMG box!!!!!!!!

Maybe they have it in mind?


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

I think that 



Spoiler



http://www.testerkorea.com/Media/Uploaded/06%20WANT/01%20COSMETIC/01%20SKINCARE/%ED%83%84%EC%82%B0-%EB%B2%84%EB%B8%94-%ED%81%B4%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4-%EB%A7%88%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC-.jpg

bubbling clay mask is a bit omg

and boob mask maybe.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Omg omg omg... I love masks... Love glamglow most atm though


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like quite a nice box, but as you all say - no OMG factor at all. I think I'd quite like it if I had got it but I'm not really sorry I hadn't.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

I can see how this would be more OMG to people who are newer to Korean products, but to seasoned pros like us it's more like a MEH box, lol.

At least it has the peeling lip tint... That looks like fun to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not view those 2 things remotely as omg - I've seen products very similar to those here in the States for a long time.

The things they could have done with this box - what a wasted opportunity!  I mean, the folks that wanted the OMG box wanted the weird stuff.  Heck, even the cocoon balls were OMG and they sent those out early on.  This box has products I will use, thankfully, but there is no OMG factor in any of the products for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I can see how this would be more OMG to people who are newer to Korean products, but to seasoned pros like us it's more like a MEH box, lol.


and not even for Korean products - anyone who is a beauty junkie would have already been exposed to these concepts already in the Western world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone got kstyle yet


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

K-style spoiler



Spoiler



https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10556264_10152320360321270_4405333133542421271_n.jpg?oh=bd008593c8aade3e0e1fe26ab92d1a25&amp;oe=5462431E&amp;__gda__=1415440481_0f71dd457145762df9e1817075dcca00


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

That looks okay to me. Another box I got cheap though.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 11, 2014)

So the last one should be Girls' Night Out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> So the last one should be Girls' Night Out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The picture?


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Content of the OMG-box!
> 
> Not very Omg, but I love it.
> 
> ...


Not OMG at all, but still an exciting box. Personally I will use all the products. Unless I get the purple was it lip tattoo thingy. Still think its a great box!

Think memebox made a mistake into reading what we want, a global box should contain usefull items however I thought that the main reason people ordered the omg box is for its fun factor and thats whats missing. Think personally I would of been happy with less useful but more fun products to try out.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

Pff, actually paid full price for the OMG box..

However, the K-style looks great..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Ok I take a chance, here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope girl AGAIN??? sooo annoying!

Thanks for the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> K-style spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The k-style is disappointing.. ANOTHER cc cream!? another non name tint? Hmmm


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> K-style spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that black tube?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like mascara


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Looks like mascara


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


I could be wrong but going from shape of tube


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm about to go pick my bundle up from dhl so I will take pics of the product card for omg and kstyle.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I'm about to go pick my bundle up from dhl so I will take pics of the product card for omg and kstyle.


thank you!


----------



## Fae (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The k-style is disappointing.. ANOTHER cc cream!? another non name tint? Hmmm


Well, I wouldn't say that Secret Key is a no-name company! ^^


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes the secret key item seems to be a dupe for an almost identical dior product! I didn't get this box but I'm buying the lippie off ebay.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

And here they are...



Spoiler



OMG box card








K-Style box card







BTW K-Style is a lot smaller than OMG




OMG is on the left and K-Style on the right.


I feel a bit better about OMG after reading the card because I will use more of it than I thought I would.

Already tried the tint, it looks nuts when it goes on but after you peel it off it's pretty and soft (got the orange color sigh)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Omg is the daddy of k style I think. Gotta agree omg looks better on description. Lol wouldn't mind the blue of omg product one


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

Btw I got



Spoiler



K-Style

Bbia pigment in 03 Sour

Secret Key tint in Fushcia Purple (love it)

Sharashara blush in Soft Coral

OMG

Peeling tint in Kiss Orange (le sigh)

Gloss in Pink Drop


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh I love orange.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Fae said:


> Well, I wouldn't say that Secret Key is a no-name company! ^^


I said No name tint, not no name cc [email protected]@Fae

LuxxyLuxx, on 11 Aug 2014 - 09:10 AM, said:





LuxxyLuxx said:


> The k-style is disappointing.. ANOTHER cc cream!? another non name tint? Hmmm


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I said No name tint, not no name cc cream.....
> 
> LuxxyLuxx, on 11 Aug 2014 - 09:10 AM, said:


The tint is Secret Key too...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

the gloss seems so sheer, so I don't care which one I get, however, the blue sounds fascinating to me!  I hope that I get sweet wine in the peel off one, but I won't hold my breath....


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> The tint is Secret Key too...


Looks no name to me, either way, this has nothing to do with the fact that its the same things from previous box's which was originally my point, but different companies.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I said No name tint, not no name cc cream.....
> 
> LuxxyLuxx, on 11 Aug 2014 - 09:10 AM, said:


Either way the cc cream is not really no name....it's Awesome, lol.
And the tint is actually Secret Key...just doesn't look like it from the front.


----------



## Fae (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm pleased with the k-style box! ^^

I'm happy to see two brands I know of! (Secret Key, A'PIEU)

The lippie &amp; the pigment seem to be nice according to online reviews! ^o^

I'm actually in need of a new brown eyeliner, so I hope it's good!

I have a lot of BB cream at home, but  haven't tried a CC cream yet!

I don't have a need for a new mascara or blusher though!

I guess it's more suited for people, who don't have a lot of products already! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

the tint states secret key in the card?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the tint states secret key in the card?


That what it says according to the photo. Is a repeat, where was it before?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the tint states secret key in the card?


The front of the box says Secret Kiss, the back of the box in tiny print references the Secret Key website.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Only weird thing in the OMG box is a bust pack. That made me lol, but the rest doesn't seem weird at all....

How is a Hope Girl lip gloss OMG worthy?! Whoever curated this box must be on something.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> That what it says according to the photo. Is a repeat, where was it before?


right here...packaging is EXACTLY the same.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Only weird thing in the OMG box is a bust pack. That made me lol, but the rest doesn't seem weird at all....


It actually says it's a 3 step gommage, hydrogel pack, and cream.....even more hilarious.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> right here...packaging is EXACTLY the same.


It was a different brand but they are all Dior knock offs.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Either way the cc cream is not really no name....it's Awesome, lol.
> 
> And the tint is actually Secret Key...just doesn't look like it from the front.


Can you please read my earlier post in regards to some of you taking this WAY out of context. What I was saying was, were getting the same things constantly in these box's regardless of BRAND.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> It was a different brand but they are all Dior knock offs.


YES , I know. My point is, Nvm. nvm.


----------



## Fae (Aug 11, 2014)

Online it says on some sites:

Secret Key Secret Kiss Sweet Glam Tin Glow Pink/Orange

Maybe that's the longer name of the item?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> YES , I know. My point is, Nvm. nvm.


Sorry, apparently my internet has been conspiring against me and decided to show me your posts after the fact. I see what you mean and totally agree.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Fae said:


> Online it says on some sites:
> 
> Secret Key Secret Kiss Sweet Glam Tin Glow Pink/Orange
> 
> Maybe that's the longer name of the item?


Yup those are them. 01 Baby Pink &amp; 02 Jewish Orange. Those are the two color's I found online, I think there's more tints though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Sorry, apparently my internet has been conspiring against me and decided to show me your posts after the fact. I see what you mean and totally agree.


It just sketch's me out when I see a different company with the exact same packaging.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup those are them. 01 Baby Pink &amp; 02 Jewish Orange. Those are the two color's I found online, I think there's more tints though.


seriously?  Jewish Orange?  OMG.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> seriously?  Jewish Orange?  OMG.


Should have been in the OMG Box lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Should have been in the OMG Box lol


LOL omg


----------



## Fae (Aug 11, 2014)

@LuxxyLuxx: I'm sorry that I didn't get what you were trying to say! ^^ My bad!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

So first memebox wants us to deodorize our crotch and now they want us to exfoliate our boobs.....

I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Fae said:


> @LuxxyLuxx: I'm sorry that I didn't get what you were trying to say! ^^ My bad!


Its OK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Looks no name to me, either way, this has nothing to do with the fact that its the same things from previous box's which was originally my point, but different companies.


You are right.. Every makeup box is cc cream (no more bb creams lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), a tint/gloss or maybe a lipstick, eyeliner, mascara and a blush.

Every skincare/global (normally) is; eye creams, ampoule/essences, day cream, sheet mask and nose stuff. I don't complain since the product has gotten better really, but you have a good point  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If I werent into makeup as I am, I would be so dissapointed with getting the same stuff too.. Buuut I love my makeup. Can't have enough :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmm...I gotta say even though the OMG box isn't so shocking, I'm actually pleased that I ordered it, as it sounds like some fun products! The K-Style box is a bit more disappointing for me because it's all makeup, which I knew it was going to be, but I bought it solely to review and then give to my sister, as she wanted it (and loves the spoiler btw) So I guess everyone is different! 

I'm hoping OMG #2 will have bird poop face masks and snake venom because I'm down for some crazy stuff! LOL


----------



## Leja (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting the spoilers! I really like the k-style box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 11, 2014)

I actually like both boxes, since I don't usually buy makeup much. And I understand getting mascara time after time is annoying but at least you'll use them up quickly since you can only use them for 3 months.

On another note, @, I went and bought those tiny masks too (have you tried them before?) and I picked them over the yogurt box so I'm hoping that would be good choice! Although I really want the yogurt box... My feeling is i'll probably end up buying it at some point.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> So first memebox wants us to deodorize our crotch and now they want us to exfoliate our boobs.....
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that.


Lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

catyz said:


> I actually like both boxes, since I don't usually buy makeup much. And I understand getting mascara time after time is annoying but at least you'll use them up quickly since you can only use them for 3 months.
> 
> On another note, @, I went and bought those tiny masks too (have you tried them before?) and I picked them over the yogurt box so I'm hoping that would be good choice! Although I really want the yogurt box... My feeling is i'll probably end up buying it at some point.


@@catyz Yea I purchased those tiny gelee masks instead of the yogurt box, because I'm trying to cut back on spending, but like you said, I will probably buy it by thursday of this week (yogurt box) lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...I gotta say even though the OMG box isn't so shocking, I'm actually pleased that I ordered it, as it sounds like some fun products! The K-Style box is a bit more disappointing for me because it's all makeup, which I knew it was going to be, but I bought it solely to review and then give to my sister, as she wanted it (and loves the spoiler btw) So I guess everyone is different!
> 
> I'm hoping OMG #2 will have bird poop face masks and snake venom because I'm down for some crazy stuff! LOL


lol

I will be sad if OMG 2 has the snake venom because I refuse to purchase that box now that I see what is in OMG 1.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You are right.. Every makeup box is cc cream (no more bb creams lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), a tint/gloss or maybe a lipstick, eyeliner, mascara and a blush.
> 
> Every skincare/global (normally) is; eye creams, ampoule/essences, day cream, sheet mask and nose stuff. I don't complain since the product has gotten better really, but you have a good point  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If I werent into makeup as I am, I would be so dissapointed with getting the same stuff too.. Buuut I love my makeup. Can't have enough :wub:


That is so true...I am not huge on makeup, but I am willing to try some on special days or gift them to someone who appreciates them. That said, I don't wish to see too much of it in boxes I don't anticipate makeups to be in: eg earth and sea. Like coral eye shadow or lip balm with minerals from the earth. uh.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 11, 2014)

While I agree with everyone who said the contents of OMG box were not really OMG at all, I actually love and will use everything.

Thank you for posting these spoilers, now I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 11, 2014)

I was really hoping that the OMG boxes would have more weirdness. It seems like a nice enough box, but there is not much novelty there, especially for those of us who are already starting to get used to some of the ingredients in Korean skincare that we don't really have in other countries. I ordered the OMG 2 box, so I do hope they step it up a little bit.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 11, 2014)

I can only echo everyone else and say its so not OMG at all...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but the products look great so that's a plus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree that the products in the OMG box sound fun and useful for the most part, even though they're not quite what we were expecting. I'm bummed I don't get to lol at your non-existent poop and venom masks, but I'd love to try the carbonated mask and the aqua exfoliator. And I think the reason the lip gloss is in there is because of the LED light. Not that omg, but there's some novelty to it, I suppose.

I hope feedback on this edition will give Memebox a better idea of what folks are hoping for in future OMG boxes.

K-Style seems appropriate to the theme, but nothing I'm interested in, personally.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 11, 2014)

About the lip product in the OMG box



Spoiler



I don't know about the color (I got orange...), but this stuff exfoliated my lips really well. I might not use it as a tint to wear out, and only use it on the weekends or at night, but it did an amazing job on my dry lips. My lips are so peeled and cracked all the time, but right now they feel so smooth and amazing. So, that might not be the intended use for the product, but it sure gave me an unexpected and amazing result!

Just make sure to apply a really thick layer. I had trouble peeling it off because I didn't apply enough! It also feels kinda funny while wearing it.


----------



## Taleez (Aug 11, 2014)

The Hope Girl lip gloss from OMG box is a transformer. They've been pretty much all the rage on Youtube lately and it has the light and mirror like the whitening lightning ones. I'm excited, but I don't think omg worthy. I do really like all the hope girl products I have so far though.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Girls Night out spoiler!!



Spoiler











Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Girls Night out spoiler!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel scammed with that box.

Thanks for the upload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I feel scammed with that box.
> 
> Thanks for the upload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Like many others lately yea.. I always get red lipsticks too. It's all I ever get &gt;.&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@Theblondeangel @LuxxyLuxx looks like an upgrade from the 10 minute box. I think these themes are for full blown makeup and flirtation. Not my style, but I hope those who got it love it.


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Theblondeangel @LuxxyLuxx looks like an upgrade from the 10 minute box. I think these themes are for full blown makeup and flirtation. Not my style, but I hope those who got it love it.


Agreed.  Who wants another box filled with nasty, cheap perfume, ugly fake lashes, and another Dior lippie knockoff?  I'm so over Memebox right now.  I actually sold my 10 minute box on Ebay, and it looks like this box belongs there too.  Good thing I only paid $11 for this one.  But still.  Memebox is sending out crap lately (with the exception of the Fermented 2, which took them FOREVER to send out).  Plus the older global boxes looked way better than those we've been receiving.  The only consistent boxes are the Luckyboxes, and even those are filled with repeat products.  I'm almost glad they're doing this, so I don't feel so compelled to purchase more.  However, nobody likes to feel ripped off or lied to with inflated prices on the product card and cheapo boxes filled with unknown Korean brands and Hopegirl makeup.  I may as well save my money and buy some Wet 'n Wild at my local CVS.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Theblondeangel @LuxxyLuxx looks like an upgrade from the 10 minute box. I think these themes are for full blown makeup and flirtation. Not my style, but I hope those who got it love it.


Like, I would use the lashes, the concealer (but only one part as the other shade is too dark), maybe the liner, but dno since the color is so coppery-brown. Dont suit my platinium hair really well.. The lipstick is useless as I have like 1million other red lippies laying arround, really hoped i'd get the light pink one. Still better than k-pop in my opinion however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Niki Nik said:


> Agreed.  Who wants another box filled with nasty, cheap perfume, ugly fake lashes, and another Dior lippie knockoff?  I'm so over Memebox right now.  I actually sold my 10 minute box on Ebay, and it looks like this box belongs there too.  Good thing I only paid $11 for this one.  But still.  Memebox is sending out crap lately (with the exception of the Fermented 2, which took them FOREVER to send out).  Plus the older global boxes looked way better than those we've been receiving.  The only consistent boxes are the Luckyboxes, and even those are filled with repeat products.  I'm almost glad they're doing this, so I don't feel so compelled to purchase more.  However, nobody likes to feel ripped off or lied to with inflated prices on the product card and cheapo boxes filled with unknown Korean brands and Hopegirl makeup.  I may as well save my money and buy some Wet 'n Wild at my local CVS.


Totally agree. It literally looks like dollar store stuff, and the boxes have been garbage lately.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The lipstick is useless as I have like 1million other red lippies laying arround, *really hoped i'd get the light pink one*. Still better than k-pop in my opinion however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg* Thank you*! I was thinking the same. Has pink lipsticks gone extinct in the land of kimchi?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 13, 2014)

My Cute spoilers



Spoiler












Adorable! And AD;LFKAJD;LFKAJF;LAKJDFPENGUIN! I've wanted that for so long, lol. *luvs pengins*


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG The My Cute Wishlist box is HEAVEN!!!  why didn't i get that.... &gt;.&lt;  Ive been wanting one of those



Spoiler



cupcakes


forever


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 13, 2014)

The cute box is awesome, and I'm bummed I only got this one and not the 2nd one too!  The only thing that bothers me is that they're repeating something from the collaboration boxes so I now have two of the same item coming to me.  Wouldn't have bought the collab box if I knew!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

My aide bought the cute box with the great discount+sign-up points that were offered back then, and she is going to be thrilled!!! I am not much for cute things, but she will adore this box and I am so glad to hear so many of you are happy too!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 13, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> My Cute spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG I SO HAPPY I GOT THIS BOX! Still waiting for it tho. But i was so close to getting the cutiepiemarzia box because i wanted the eyelinee set but i'm glad i didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 13, 2014)

thedreamer said:


> The cute box is awesome, and I'm bummed I only got this one and not the 2nd one too! The only thing that bothers me is that they're repeating something from the collaboration boxes so I now have two of the same item coming to me. Wouldn't have bought the collab box if I knew!


Oh my god i have the same thought! I should have gotten the second edition one too :&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@thedreamer It is super cute, I'll agree!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But in case anyone forgets, 3 months ago I did this petition. I think it is only fair that memebox should stop putting in the same/similar stuff/brand into every box. It is going to get boring soon..


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> OMG The My Cute Wishlist box is HEAVEN!!!  why didn't i get that.... &gt;.&lt;  Ive been wanting one of those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and there are 



Spoiler



3 of them!! wtfomgbbq


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@thedreamer It is super cute, I'll agree!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But in case anyone forgets, 3 months ago I did this petition. I think it is only fair that memebox should stop putting in the same/similar stuff/brand into every box. It is going to get boring soon..


I signed this long ago. We got a repeat tint in the cooling box the other day too. It were from some global edition a while back!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> and there are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just came home to see that...

EXCITEMENT LEVEL 900000000000000!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

And then I opened up my travel box to see that something exploded in transit, lol.


----------



## Taleez (Aug 13, 2014)

I am extatic about the cute box. I thin there were some other cute things they could have put in other than repeats, but I had wanted to try that product so I am cool with it. I am also glad I didn't get the collar box because I would have had doubles. There is a lot of cute things in this. I am excited for the Cute box 2 because I bet it is going to be even better and cuter.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 13, 2014)

The cute box is giving me more of an OMG response than the OMG box. As in, OMG, how flipping cute. I'm so excited for this one!


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 13, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Just came home to see that...
> 
> EXCITEMENT LEVEL 900000000000000!


Yes these are the highlight of the box for me!  I've been wanting them in the store but the shipping kills it.  Don't mind the size since now I can try all of them...cute and mini things always get me excited.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute Box 1 is back in stock! Grab it if you regret missing it!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, i know its not a superbox but its SUPERFOOD!!  And I'm loving it!  Who knew broccoli could be so fun!?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 21, 2014)

So has anyone else had a chance to play with Anti-Aging 2?

I am really loving that box. The Jasmine eye serum and the gold eye patches are fantastic.

It's funny because I was so so about the box when I first opened it.

But after trying the products I am even considering ordering a back up!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 25, 2014)

My Cute Box has finally landed in the U.S. (although it's still pretty far away from me right now)! After seeing the spoilers I'm super excited. I'm not so excited about the Girls' Night Out box, but eh. I'll see when it arrives.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So has anyone else had a chance to play with Anti-Aging 2?
> 
> I am really loving that box. The Jasmine eye serum and the gold eye patches are fantastic.
> 
> ...


I've been on the fence about this box. I ordered 3 and I'm excited about but after watching the video on YouTube, not so much. Tell me the others reasons why you love it so I can work on my old age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

Here are photos of Superbox #44 No Makeup Makeup


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice box


----------



## seachange (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, rubelet for posting the spoilers, it's a really nice box, I'm kind of regreting I didn't get now, though this random selection of colors or inlcuding some medium kind of color always stops me from buying these makeup boxes, I wish there was a color selection available...


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> Thanks, rubelet for posting the spoilers, it's a really nice box, I'm kind of regreting I didn't get now, though this random selection of colors or inlcuding some medium kind of color always stops me from buying these makeup boxes, I wish there was a color selection available...


When I opened the box I was really disappointed to find the darker of the two CC cushions was included, as I'm fairer. But I just gave it a shot and it's much lighter than it looks and once blended in seems to be matching my face really well. I have been using the IOPE air cushion in N21 so I didn't think this would work at all. But then I had also been worrying that the IOPE cushion made me look slightly palid.I think I'll go back to that cushion in the winter.

So basically I lucked out in this case but I'm leery of the randomly assigned foundation colours.

Other thoughts about the CC cushion. It smells kindof bad and the compact is a bit flimsy (again, comparing it to the IOPE) but I really like the coverage.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Aug 28, 2014)

I have serious box envy for that box.  I wish I had gotten it.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great. Not a full-makeup person, so I shuddav bought it. But I had serious doubts about memebox's makeup at that moment.


----------



## Hlee (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello! I've been ghosting in this thread for a long time and decided I should finally contribute something. This is actually the first box I've received before seeing a spoiler so it was a pleasant surprise! It was shipped on the 27th from Korea and I received it yesterday afternoon. So fast! I actually received the box before I received the shipping notification from Memebox.

Here is the spoiler for the Superbox #48 Daily Dose of Beauty Box:



Spoiler















(Hope I did the spoiler correctly...)

The total value for this box (according to the info card) is $233. I'm sure that's inflated, but still happy with the contents.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Hlee said:


> Hello! I've been ghosting in this thread for a long time and decided I should finally contribute something. This is actually the first box I've received before seeing a spoiler so it was a pleasant surprise! It was shipped on the 27th from Korea and I received it yesterday afternoon. So fast! I actually received the box before I received the shipping notification from Memebox.
> 
> Here is the spoiler for the Superbox #48 Daily Dose of Beauty Box:
> 
> ...


That is a VERY good box!  Thanks for posting the spoiler!  I am jealous of the D'ran for sure!  I didn't get this box because I'm afraid of Memebox makeup but this is much better than I had imagined!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

i got mine as a filler box to get over $100 and so happy i did.


----------



## maii (Aug 29, 2014)

That description card is all over the place! Box looks decent, but that card would've annoyed me no end.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you @@Hlee for posting!

This box looks fantastic...it surpassed expectations for sure.


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

woo, that looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

I think that box is great for newer Memeaddicts. But I got the other wonder serum before (which I have not used) and it seems like #14 has lotsof sheet masks...so I am glad I didn't get this afterall. Don't get me wrong, this is a wonderful box all in all- value and selection wise. But its just a personal preference and I think I am overloading on masks and hair packs atm.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

I am very tempted by that box, the make up doesn't interest me at all but the rest looks great, if it hangs out until September when there are new codes and I need to bump up to $100 or $150 I might think about it. The Naked Box has me covered though with a lot of things I am happy with!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! That's adorable!!! Love the music.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje lol very well done~


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

@ashleylind @veritazy thank you very much! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my first Memebox, this is Superbox #44, No Makeup Makeup:



Spoiler












I've only tried a few of the items so far.   My favorite is the Vita CC Lip Essence; it's a non-sticky gloss/lip treatment that gets a light sheer tint based on your lip color and pH.  On me, it's a very natural pink, very flattering.  It's full of oils (olive, jojoba, grape seed),  so I think it'll be wonderful in the winter when my lips get very dry and chapped.  I've never had anything like it, it's lovely.

I also tried the Power Lift Strong Cream.  It's too heavy for a daytime moisturizer for me, so I've been using it at night. I'm kind of on the fence about it, not sure if it's causing a breakout.  It also has a heavy rose scent that I don't care for at all. I think it's meant to be worn under makeup to give you a bit of a shimmer, but I don't notice any shimmer.

I just gave the Mineral CC cushion cover a quick try; I've never used this kind of product before, so I have to play with it some more. I think I'm doing something wrong, or else it's VERY heavy coverage.  Almost like stage makeup.  Way too thick and heavy for me. 

Looking forward to trying the rest of the products!


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

edit


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

The box is a load of rubbish to me...


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Oops. I deleted it here and put it in the other spoiler thread by mistake. Hard to figure out how to load pictures with a 3 year old demanding you rip the leg off her doll at the same time.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Oops. I deleted it here and put it in the other spoiler thread by mistake. Hard to figure out how to load pictures with a 3 year old demanding you rip the leg off her doll at the same time.


Lol I hear you.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 27, 2014)

the unboxing video of "my honey box" is up in the reviews &amp; spoilers thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8?do=findComment&amp;comment=2298531


----------



## LadyManah (Oct 7, 2014)

Since this is a spoiler thread, not gonna bother w/spoiler tags, but someone can edit this (a mod, obviously)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if they feel the need!

No pics cuz camera is dead, but if you're dying to know...

Sleeping beauty:

1. ReinPlatz Intensive Moisture Pack 23g, picked between hand and foot randomly

2. Vella Neck Right Cream 50ml

3. D'Ran Aqua Wonder Recovery Cream 25g

4. Dermahouse Aloe Vera Gel 150ml

5. e choice aloe vera all cream 10g

6. Dewytree Aqua  Collagen Peptide Sleeping Mask 150ml

Snow White

1. Nella Fantasia Oneday Whitener 120ml

2. original raw First Essence 110ml - red essence or vitamin essence (the best item in either box, imo. The bottle is so cool.)

3. Faceflux anti-wrinkle revitalize cream 30g

4. Daltokki Whitening Essence 100ml

5. 5 Seeds Apple Water Brightning Scrub 80ml

6. Morningtree Revitalizing Whitening Deep Spot 20ml


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

I knew there was gonna be a nella fantastia product in the coming boxes! xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Since this is a spoiler thread, not gonna bother w/spoiler tags, but someone can edit this (a mod, obviously)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if they feel the need!
> 
> No pics cuz camera is dead, but if you're dying to know...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! -- Daltokki Whitening Essence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have kept that box just for that product!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Since this is a spoiler thread, not gonna bother w/spoiler tags, but someone can edit this (a mod, obviously)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if they feel the need!
> 
> No pics cuz camera is dead, but if you're dying to know...
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting! I didn't have the money to buy these before they sold out and I wanted them so much. They do look good, but I think I will be ok with missing out on them. I do wish I could try the Dewytree sleeping mask, the First Essence, and the Morningtree deep spot product. D' Ran sounds interesting too. But this is all based on just the names and/or brands. At least now I know what I'll be missing.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

omagah snow white has the chosungah red essence?? smh!







drool.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for listing the contents @@LadyManah

Snow White looks particularly good! (I ordered Sleeping Beauty).

Nice to know the princess boxes aren't gimmicky though!

That is what I was afraid of!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for the spoiler! I don't really know a lot about korean products so I can't really tell if the boxes are good. I don't regret not ordering them. The quantities look a bit small, no? (50 ml, 25 g, 10g...) Did anyone get the rapunzel box? It was the one I said I definitely don't want but now my hair could use a bit of love...


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry if I do this wrong, this is the first time I've posted spoilers.

Princess bundle spoilers:


----------



## Fae (Oct 7, 2014)

I wish I had gotten Snow White! I think the box looks really nice! I hope they do a restock at some point! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 7, 2014)

Rapunzel is 10 times better than expected. So bummed out I didn't get it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for posting!!! Now I want the rapunzel box!!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

thank you!!  Wow, that is a lot of aloe vera products in the Sleeping Beauty :/


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Thank you for posting!!! Now I want the rapunzel box!!!


You're welcome! I'm always so thankful when someone posts spoiler pics of their boxes so I thought I would return the favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 7, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty is a bit disappointing to me. Two aloe vera products? Sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

I wish I would have gotten Snow White too! Kind of hoping for a restock, but they usually happen when I'm asleep, so I probably wouldn't be able to get it anyways.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!!  Wow, that is a lot of aloe vera products in the Sleeping Beauty :/


You're welcome! I know and I still have a tub of aloe vera from some other box I forget which one...cooling care?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

I expected the boxes a bit more classy if you know what I mean, they are cool and okay but I miss the royalty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edit

They haven't even included a tiara for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow thanks @@sayswhoo I love rapunzel!! I totally should have gotten the 3 set bundle as now I want Snow White!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

I really like the Snow White box!!!


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

had706 said:


> Wow thanks @@sayswhoo I love rapunzel!! I totally should have gotten the 3 set bundle as now I want Snow White!


You're very welcome, I love rapunzel too! I hope you get lucky with a Snow White restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 7, 2014)

So glad I got the Rapunzel box!!  Yippee....now for the super long wait....I have like 5 boxes out in Never Never Land, who knows how long it will be til I see them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Some one really fancies aloe vera at memebox, or is it because it is cheap?


----------



## had706 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Some one really fancies aloe vera at memebox, or is it because it is cheap?


I suspect price is a factor. Though I happen to love aloe products so personally I'm fine with it!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 7, 2014)

Snow White is the only one that interests me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

for those who got snow white, you will love the apple scrub - it is very gentle and I purchased it in the memeshop when it was on sale about a month or so ago.  I like it so much that I bought another one at full price!


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 7, 2014)

So excited I purchased the Snow White box at the last minute – that box looks amazing. I was most excited about the Sleeping Beauty box, but I'm not really feeling it. I have so many aloe vera products. I hope I like it more once it arrives.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 7, 2014)

I got the Sleeping Beauty/Snow White bundle today which was a surprise, since I never heard from DHL and I'm way to lazy to dig through my accounts to find the tracking.  Meme never sends tracking until AFTER I have boxes...

Pretty happy with both, I'm a little disappointed in both a body and face whitener that is a physical whitener only it seems, ie. has zinc or another whitening ingredient to just make you LOOK white, I was hoping for more actual skin brighteners/lighteners that work over time.  BUT, I'm really pretty happy with the boxes, I'm even excited for one of the Aloe products since it's portable and can be used on cuticles, lips, etc.  I have two HUGE tubs of aloe/aloe &amp; snail mucin in the fridge which will most likely never be used, I'm just not a huge Aloe person and I live in Seattle with no chance of sunburn, lol!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty is not very exciting but it is practical... meh.

LOVE Snow White.

Really wish I had gotten Rapunzel.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 8, 2014)

I should have gotten Rapunzel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Memebox - a restock of Princess boxes please!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the spoilers.

I was really sad to find out I MISSED all three of the first princess boxes. I'm not fond of Tinkerbell anymore so I don't want to purchase her box. However, I was really beating myself up about missing The Little Mermaid box, because I LOVE little mermaid.

But now, seeing the box, I misled myself into thinking that the products/box would really be DISNEY. But then I realized, they're *Asian and there was never a copyright for Disney listed. I'm not bummed, more relieved because I really got upset I missed The Little Mermaid box LOL.

*Note: Please do not be offended by my *Asian comment, nor am I generalizing/calling out any Asian on MUT. I simply said "they're [memebox] Asian" because a lot of Asian products are US duplicates and vice versa.


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 9, 2014)

unboxing video of the all about brows superbox is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

I was happy with the Rapunzel box (thrilled with the Elizavecca product...I never even knew they had a hair product.) And I hope this Elizavecca product trend continues. 

The Sleeping Beauty was definitely disappointing. It annoyed me that there was 2 Aloe Vera products, which seemed entirely random (and yes, definitely cheap filler items for that box). They don't really fit the theme either.

But the Snow White box was by far one of the best Memeboxes I've ever received (or seen). The Chosungah product alone was enough to make the box for me. But I also can't wait to try the whitener, I have the rice cleanser from that brand and almost bought the whitener because of how much I loved it. And that's definitely not something that can be acquired cheap, so I hope the brand puts more products in future boxes.

I think a lot of ladies on here are going to fighting to checkout when they restock the box.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone happen to have swatches of Hope Girl Milky Balm Lipstick in Sand Beige and/or Cheek Room Lipstick Pink Brown? They're the only two colours in my Lipstick box I haven't tried/want to try yet... "Nudes" look terrible on me. These are the less brownish nudes out of the options given, so they're better, but I'm scared to try and waste two entire lipsticks when I could just gift them to someone else.


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 10, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Does anyone happen to have swatches of Hope Girl Milky Balm Lipstick in Sand Beige and/or Cheek Room Lipstick Pink Brown? They're the only two colours in my Lipstick box I haven't tried/want to try yet... "Nudes" look terrible on me. These are the less brownish nudes out of the options given, so they're better, but I'm scared to try and waste two entire lipsticks when I could just gift them to someone else.


I'm horrible at swatches and don't know how to upload photos on the forum, but I find the "sand beige" to be a very peachy nude that doesn't look all that great on me (about NC25 with yellow undertones) and the pink brown looks like a pink toned nude but not in a way that warms up the face, it definitely mutes my natural lip colour quite a bit. If I can figure out how to swatch them nicely, I'll try and post a picture for you later!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was happy with the Rapunzel box (thrilled with the Elizavecca product...I never even knew they had a hair product.) And I hope this Elizavecca product trend continues.
> 
> The Sleeping Beauty was definitely disappointing. *It annoyed me that there was 2 Aloe Vera products, which seemed entirely random (and yes, definitely cheap filler items for that box). They don't really fit the theme either.*
> 
> ...


BBM for emphasis. I am SO sick of Aloe Vera products showing up in every other box. We HAD an Aloe Vera box,- they really need to send something that's  a bit better than Aloe Vera in all these themed boxes, IMO. It's winter, we aren't sunburned, the stuff feels cold on my face, is always very watery, and I am just tired of Aloe Vera.

Sorry but I needed to say that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I received  Memebox Superbox #61 My Cute Wishlist 3 today and here are the contents: 





Spoiler





 

1- Hope Girl Tinted Lip Balm 5g. $12; 

2- Shara Shara Fairy´s Make-up Synergy Sun Cream SPF45 PA++ 30ml. Assemble Dresser. $21; 

3- ddung Family Foam Cleansing Cream 120ml. $12;  

4- Shara Shara Kissing Sugar Lip Scrub 10g. $7; 

5- Youngwoosa Oh! It´s Lovely and Soft Cream 45g. $47; 

6- Tonymoly Red Cheeks Girl´s Patch. $2.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

A box suited to my nieces lol


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually kinda like the creepy cuteness of mcwl3. I may be the only one lol! But I'm not too happy with what it look like is quality of products this time. I'm tired of the shara shara products lately. I'll reserve my full judgment until I see it in person.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

@@had706 You're not the only one! I actually really like dolls and illustrations of cute &amp; pretty girls, so this box is right up my alley as far as packaging goes. I'm disappointed about the Hope Girl repeat, though. I think it's a really nice gloss, actually, but there's no way I can use two. I'd also like a better look at the cream - is it cute because there's a dog (cat?) on it?

For those who are saying it's too young - it's a Cute Wishlist. Were you not expecting childlike packaging? (Sorry if that sounds overly blunt, but I'm genuinely a little baffled.)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

@@had706 It's a shame, Shara Shara has some truly great products in regards to skincare, but I never see that stuff in these boxes. I wish they'd put some of their skincare lines in the boxes instead of their makeup. And I know it can be acquired cheap, their cute little snail cream tubes are always on sale for under $3. 

@@flushblush I, personally, don't care for dolls or cartoon/cutesy gals on my skincare products (or makeup). I never even cared for dolls as a child, really. But I surely don't expect everyone to feel the same way. However, what bothers me about this box is that is the cute factor for basically all of the products, there's no variety at all. And the actual quality of the products is rather questionable. 

And personally, I sort of feel like there's a difference between cutesy packaging expected for little girls, and cutesy packaging that is appropriate for all ages.

For example....That weird little doll upper body product...Compared to say, the Tony Moly panda face cream and hand cream. Or the Appletox.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@had706 You're not the only one! I actually really like dolls and illustrations of cute &amp; pretty girls, so this box is right up my alley as far as packaging goes. I'm disappointed about the Hope Girl repeat, though. I think it's a really nice gloss, actually, but there's no way I can use two. I'd also like a better look at the cream - is it cute because there's a dog (cat?) on it?
> 
> For those who are saying it's too young - it's a Cute Wishlist. Were you not expecting childlike packaging? (Sorry if that sounds overly blunt, but I'm genuinely a little baffled.)


I just don't think it is cute - I think it is creepy - lol

Cute is what the first cute wishlist box was (for me at least).  There is a reason why there are horror movies that feature cute dolls and don't get me started on Cabbage Patch dolls...hahaha

I am glad that some members do like it, but it is not for me....I would rather have animal or food kawaii...


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

I totally agree as I think all the cutesy Korean stuff is childlike - even cute Wishlist 1 was (mini cupcakes!) but that's why I bought it as I like that's stuff! And I fully admit as a 36 year old woman to being immature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

@@flushblush I think the cream is "cute" because it fits the theme of girly images


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@had706 It's a shame, Shara Shara has some truly great products in regards to skincare, but I never see that stuff in these boxes. I wish they'd put some of their skincare lines in the boxes instead of their makeup. And I know it can be acquired cheap, their cute little snail cream tubes are always on sale for under $3.
> 
> @@flushblush I, personally, don't care for dolls or cartoon/cutesy gals on my skincare products (or makeup). I never even cared for dolls as a child, really. But I surely don't expect everyone to feel the same way. However, what bothers me about this box is that is the cute factor for basically all of the products, there's no variety at all. And the actual quality of the products is rather questionable.


That is too bad as I have a bad taste in my mouth for shara shara with what I've gotten in Memebox. I'll have to check into it elsewhere.

And I do agree that's what cute to me (creepy dolls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) is not everyone's cup of tea so they need to mix it up in the cute boxes! If they want to make a creepy doll Memebox I would totally buy that though!


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just don't think it is cute - I think it is creepy - lol
> 
> Cute is what the first cute wishlist box was (for me at least). There is a reason why there are horror movies that feature cute dolls and don't get me started on Cabbage Patch dolls...hahaha
> 
> I am glad that some members do like it, but it is not for me....I would rather have animal or food kawaii...


OMG I love cabbage patch dolls. I think I still have Coletta Lula somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can see if you don't like dolls that you would hate this box. I do like animal and food kawaii too!


----------



## yunii (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> I actually kinda like the creepy cuteness of mcwl3. I may be the only one lol! But I'm not too happy with what it look like is quality of products this time. I'm tired of the shara shara products lately. I'll reserve my full judgment until I see it in person.


LOL Creepy Cuteness..I am kinda scare to try the products from that box.


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

I mean don't get me wrong I'm not putting those doll things anywhere I can see them at night!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> That is too bad as I have a bad taste in my mouth for shara shara with what I've gotten in Memebox. I'll have to check into it elsewhere.
> 
> And I do agree that's what cute to me (creepy dolls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) is not everyone's cup of tea so they need to mix it up in the cute boxes! If they want to make a creepy doll Memebox I would totally buy that though!


I know! I would feel the same way about the brand if going by just what I've seen in Memeboxes. It makes NO sense to me. If Memebox buys those items at discounted prices, then they could easily get the cute snail creams or similar products for the same price or less as a lot of the "higher end" Shara Shara makeup products. And if Shara Shara is sending them that stuff, why on earth aren't they sending some good stuff? Once again, it wouldn't cost them anymore to do so. 

If you shop on RoseRoseShop, they have lots of little $2-$3 small tubes of different creams from their line, they're the perfect purse size.

I'm really hoping that Memebox starts to include some of their skincare lines though, they do seem to include the brand a lot lately.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> OMG I love cabbage patch dolls. I think I still have Coletta Lula somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can see if you don't like dolls that you would hate this box. I do like animal and food kawaii too!


oh, I like dolls...just not those types...


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

@@cfisher To me it seems like a very cohesive box, but you are right - a little variety would probably have made it more palatable to more people. Also, I saw you mention on the other thread about how the Shara Shara products were on deep clearance at RoseRoseShop recently. I saw that, and if it's the particular sale I'm thinking of, it was because they were _very_ close to their expiration dates. I hope that is not the case with these.

@@biancardi Woman, you would run in terror at the sight of my home office, lol - vintage cutesy girls errywhere!

@@had706 I'm 32 - no shame!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, at least now we know that Memebox is capable of choosing a theme and sticking to it. 

@@flushblush The two products I was referring to were the lip scrub, which was selling for under $2, and the Tony Moly patches were selling for around $1 (and under $8 for a set of 10). That was several months ago though, long before I even joined Memebox. I know what you mean about expiration dates, because RoseRoseShop always marks those as such, but these were just in the regular shops, so I think they were discontinued. I haven't seen the cheek patches anywhere else lately either. I could be wrong though and they could have just been trying to get rid of products that didnt' sell much. I just found it amusing because they were the two recognizable brands in the box, and they were such cheap products.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@flushblush I think the cream is "cute" because it fits the theme of girly images


I can't see the image. I was referring to the Youngwoosa Oh! It´s Lovely and Soft Cream, not the Shara Shara Sun Cream - I did not make that clear.

@@biancardi - I found your link in the main thread and I can see it now, thank you! I'm disappointed Memebox's price markup, but I think the label on this product is hilarious - it reminds me of the little girl in Katamari Damacy.

I would soooooo buy a Creepy Doll Memebox, but guys I think this is it, ha!


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

@@cfisher maybe once shara shara sees they are sending out crap to a large audience they will give them better stuff! I just did a big haul from rose rose shop so I'll definitely add some little shara shara creams to my list for my next order from them!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry for this, but that MCWL#3 is a big disappointment for me. They can do just so much more with these boxes and Hope girl repeat + shara shara  again (new cheekroom kinda) -.-


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@cfisher maybe once shara shara sees they are sending out crap to a large audience they will give them better stuff! I just did a big haul from rose rose shop so I'll definitely add some little shara shara creams to my list for my next order from them!


I did forget to mention...The snail creams lately have had an expiration date of about 6-8 months (plenty of time, and I go through them like crazy, but I know most of us are drowning in products!) Thanks @@flushblush, you just reminded me about that! 

I'm REALLY hoping they do. Shara Shara isn't exactly widely known outside of Korea and it's hard to find much of their stuff online, so if they're trying to get into the US market, they really should step it up. 

If they don't switch over to their other products, I fear they're going to end up with Hope Girl's reputation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I can't see the image. I was referring to the Youngwoosa Oh! It´s Lovely and Soft Cream, not the Shara Shara Sun Cream - I did not make that clear.
> 
> @@biancardi - I found your link in the main thread and I can see it now, thank you! I'm disappointed Memebox's price markup, but I think the label on this product is hilarious - it reminds me of the little girl in Katamari Damacy.
> 
> I would soooooo buy a Creepy Doll Memebox, but guys I think this is it, ha!


it is funny, when I saw the label on that cream - I thought of Little Orphan Annie...a comic strip that I loathed because of the creepy eyes!! hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> I totally agree as I think all the cutesy Korean stuff is childlike - even cute Wishlist 1 was (mini cupcakes!) but that's why I bought it as I like that's stuff! And I fully admit as a 36 year old woman to being immature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am grown up when it comes to my son and money but other than that I haven't really grown up


----------



## tulosai (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@had706 You're not the only one! I actually really like dolls and illustrations of cute &amp; pretty girls, so this box is right up my alley as far as packaging goes. I'm disappointed about the Hope Girl repeat, though. I think it's a really nice gloss, actually, but there's no way I can use two. I'd also like a better look at the cream - is it cute because there's a dog (cat?) on it?
> 
> For those who are saying it's too young - it's a Cute Wishlist. Were you not expecting childlike packaging? (Sorry if that sounds overly blunt, but I'm genuinely a little baffled.)


I actually like it too, I'm glad I got it.  The quality I think could be higher but the packaging satisfies me and I will probably manage to get use out of most of it.

As to your second point, I am baffled too. I'm not meaning to be rude either and I don't mind the people who are saying it's creepy etc, but to say it's too childlike sort of blows my mind- what did people expect? Do you honestly think kawaii is adult?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I actually like it too, I'm glad I got it.  The quality I think could be higher but the packaging satisfies me and I will probably manage to get use out of most of it.
> 
> As to your second point, I am baffled too. I'm not meaning to be rude either and I don't mind the people who are saying it's creepy etc, but to say it's too childlike sort of blows my mind- what did people expect? Do you honestly think kawaii is adult?


I just think it is creepy.  I know what kawaii is.

now, these are princesses and are "doll like" and if they were included I would have squeeeeeddddd with delight!  these are the tonymoly fruit princesses lip balms.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just think it is creepy.  I know what kawaii is.
> 
> now, these are princesses and are "doll like" and if they were included I would have squeeeeeddddd with delight!  these are the tonymoly fruit princesses lip balms.


can i get the scowling one on the end


----------



## tulosai (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just think it is creepy.  I know what kawaii is.
> 
> now, these are princesses and are "doll like" and if they were included I would have squeeeeeddddd with delight!  these are the tonymoly fruit princesses lip balms.


Yeah I don't mean to imply people don't know what kawaii is- I assume people DO which is why I'm surprised by the complaints that this is too childlike.  TO me this is no more childlike than kawaii is- just different. As I said, complaints that it's creepy are a different thing, if people feel that way I understand.

I do like the items you posted and would have been happy to get those too.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

@@tulosai I think the one product that really bothers me and just seems too childlike is the barbie upper body product. I think it could be because all I can think of when I see it is the cheap shampoo bottles that came with upper barbie bodies.

I think there's lots of cute doll like items in Korean cosmetics/skincare. For example some of the Etude House products, and what @@biancardi just posted. And the Shara Shara lip thing isn't bad. I just think even if they had to do this whole doll thing, it could have been a lot....Well, cuter. And less cheap looking.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@tulosai I think the one product that really bothers me and just seems too childlike is the barbie upper body product. I think it could be because all I can think of when I see it is *the cheap shampoo bottles that came with upper barbie bodies.*


This makes perfect sense to me, and I now totally understand the "too childlike" POV. Thanks for the analogy.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 14, 2014)

Ugh I was t going to look but did. How disappointing, I kind of like the packaging, but the products just look so crappy. And I don't want any more flippin sun cream! Just no.


----------



## yunii (Oct 14, 2014)

Why is there a dog/cat picture on the cream????


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2014)

yunii said:


> Why is there a dog/cat picture on the cream????


Haha, I noticed the same thing...I hope it's there to raise the cuteness factor, not to indicate what's in the cream! :wacko:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

dog milk cream?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 14, 2014)

That Shara Shara doll also comes in a foundation, that stacks with three creams. I actually almost purchased it a couple of times, didn't know they had a sun cream one.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 14, 2014)

I've ordered my cute wish list 4 but I'm nervous about it, I would have hated getting 3 - I really hope 4 is good meaning cute and functional items such as cute packaged skin care and haircare - fingers crossed


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 14, 2014)

Unhappy about my cute wish list 3! I don't even like cute things that much but the first box was pretty great...I'm tired of getting tinted lip balms, lip scrubs and cleansers from Memebox! Where is the variety?


----------



## raindrop (Oct 14, 2014)

Ugh, I hate it.  MCW 3 was the first in that series that I purchased.  #1 was good, #2 was terrible, so I thought they'd up their game on #3.  Nope.  

I bought this one because my sister-in-law loves cutesy stuff, and I wanted to get some stuff for her for Christmas.  I'm not sure I would even feel OK giving her stuff from this box.  It look so, so cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

you can only link your own blog on your signature on here


----------



## snl (Oct 19, 2014)

Couldn't resist anymore and peeked. I was expecting a much creepier doll, haha. I've watched too many promos for Annabelle. Anyway, it's no Snow White eyeliners, but as I'm about to run out of sun screen and cream, this works out pretty well. Can't wait to get it in person and try it out


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox superbox #62 just gellin' is posted in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9?do=findComment&amp;comment=2314337


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

unboxing video of the superbox #63 blackheads no more is up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2314646


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> unboxing video of the superbox #63 blackheads no more is up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2314646


I got both of those boxes today! Great videos. I was super pleased with the Just Gellin' and Blackheads No More superboxes.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 22, 2014)

Just Gellin' images!



Spoiler



Just a few quick photos. I am in LOVE with the Holika Holika tint!


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 22, 2014)

Blackheads No More spoiler pics.



Spoiler



Really excited about the brush.


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 9, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox special #70 cleanse &amp; tone is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2348350


----------

